# Hybrid Build



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 29, 2015)

I guess we start here.....





Gotta do something about this however.....
Not broke in one spot.....but 2!








@Definitive Dave


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 29, 2015)

freshly powdered cases? Or are these old eyes fooling me?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 29, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> freshly powdered cases? Or are these old eyes fooling me?


Fresh powder sir!


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Canadian farm boy (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 29, 2015)

Be patient erbody.
I done and jumped the gun before I had all my pins lined up. Stay tuned.
Next step is installing the bearings.
Gonna heat the cases and freeze the bearings.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Why don'tcha quit messin' with them crappy steals and get a real saw.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 29, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Why don'tcha quit messin' with them crappy steals and get a real saw.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Only kidding. I have all the parts to build a hybrid, all ready to go. That's my next project, as well.


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Nov 29, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 465222
> Only kidding. I have all the parts to build a hybrid, all ready to go. That's my next project, as well.


I had a feeling you were gonna be building a hybrid soon


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 29, 2015)

Another Christine?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 30, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Another Christine?


Nope
This one is for another member.
Besides, Chrissy was a 10mm. No hybridization there


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 30, 2015)

Monica Diamond said:


> I done and jumped the gun before I had all my pins lined up.


Brush Ape, your quite the relentless troll.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 30, 2015)

Subscribed. I have a Hybrid coming in the near future.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hybrids, Hybrids, bring on the Hybrids!


----------



## Boozer (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice project there Jeremy. Let me know if you need any help/advice turning that thing into a real monster. Lookin' good!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 30, 2015)

**** I will get ya another crank, my bad I pulled parts one day 2 months ago and put them in a box while sugarplum fairies were doing meth in the shop one day.
Sorry man
DAve


----------



## drf255 (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeremy,

Are you gonna use a POPUP piston or a squish band cut??? Oh no, I did it......

What kinda oil and ratio you gonna run? Oh no, I did it again!!!


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Why don'tcha quit messin' with them crappy steals and get a real saw.


After runnin one of these "hybrids" this weekend I've come to the realization that yes, in fact, a Still can be made to run like a Husky.  rofl


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 30, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> **** I will get ya another crank, my bad I pulled parts one day 2 months ago and put them in a box while sugarplum fairies were doing meth in the shop one day.
> Sorry man
> DAve


No worries buddeh!!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I guess we start here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'mon mang that will buff right out
traditionally we charge double for a custom ultralight big end bearing like that, do you see the precision machining that went into me not noticing that defect?!?
top level performance all day long!!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 30, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> c'mon mang that will buff right out
> traditionally we charge double for a custom ultralight big end bearing like that, do you see the precision machining that went into me not noticing that defect?!?
> top level performance all day long!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

so boys, can someone enlighten me on what exactly is the benefits of a hybrid. i've ran 440's and 460's and they both feel like the exact same saw, just the 460 seems to have more low end grunt. so why would you install the 460 top end on a 440 bottom only to have a saw that feels exactly the same? seems redundant.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 30, 2015)

Always one jackass in the crowd + "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

I wondered the same thing Shane. 44 has smaller stroke so why use it? I subbed to find out where they hide the electric motor portion of this "hybrid".


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> so boys, can someone enlighten me on what exactly is the benefits of a hybrid. i've ran 440's and 460's and they both feel like the exact same saw, just the 460 seems to have more low end grunt. so why would you install the 460 top end on a 440 bottom only to have a saw that feels exactly the same? seems redundant.


It's magic ,you would not understand .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> I wondered the same thing Shane. 44 has smaller stroke so why use it? I subbed to find out where they hide the electric motor portion of this "hybrid".


440 and 460 have the same stroke ,the 440 bore is 50mm stock ,the 460 is 52 mm stock ,so you are jambing more air into that little 440 crankcase ,and it really pisses him off when you do that ,so it makes one angry saw said and done 

Plus potato


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Always one jackass in the crowd + "I have a potty mouth"



why would you say i'm a jackass? heck i am honestly wondering why it is done. you guys must have a reason.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> 440 and 460 have the same stroke ,the 440 bore is 50mm stock ,the 460 is 52 mm stock ,so you are jambing more air into that little 440 crankcase ,and it really pisses him off when you do that ,so it makes one angry saw said and done
> 
> Plus potato



so the 440 case is in fact smaller? interesting. i've only ran them ported but no ported hybrid so i don't know how they can run. i was under the impression it was just to save weight or something but when i run them they feel identical.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> why would you say i'm a jackass? heck i am honestly wondering why it is done. you guys must have a reason.


In my opinion ,the 440 handles better than a 460 ,it is almost a lb lighter i think also ,it makes a real strong 440 when you put the 460 top on it ,tourque you can not get from the 440 jug .


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> In my opinion ,the 440 handles better than a 460 ,it is almost a lb lighter i think also ,it makes a real strong 440 when you put the 460 top on it ,tourque you can not get from the 440 jug .



so the 460 top end runs better on the 440 bottom end? damn man a pound! i never ran them side by side but going off memory they feel the same. ran the 460 for a day with it on it's side all day and it felt featherweight after a week with that 576 lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> so the 460 top end runs better on the 440 bottom end? damn man a pound! i never ran them side by side but going off memory they feel the same. ran the 460 for a day with it on it's side all day and it felt featherweight after a week with that 576 lol


How they run depends on how the internal mods are done also ,i have had 3 hybrids ,all 3 ran considerably different from one another .


----------



## Magic_Man (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice, really liking the hybrid stuff right now. Why ? Just because, that's why !


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

Ahhh, I was looking @ 044/046 specs.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> why would you say i'm a jackass? heck i am honestly wondering why it is done. you guys must have a reason.


More air n stuffs in the case n stuffs makes for more tranfer velocity n stuffs.
At least that's the theory anywho


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> More air n stuffs in the case n stuffs makes for more tranfer velocity n stuffs.
> At least that's the theory anywho



"I have a potty mouth" jackass!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> "I have a potty mouth" jackass!


Ten Fo Ho


----------



## Mtthwvn (Nov 30, 2015)

So if you were to put just a stock 460 jug on a 044 it will run better than a stock 460?


----------



## drf255 (Nov 30, 2015)

The "I have a potty mouth"/post ratio is better on an 046 hybrid thread, obviously...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2015)

IMHO, the 440/460 hybrid brings the best power to weight ratio and combination of RPMs and torque that are to be found in any Stihl saw. You get the lighter weight of the 440 and at least the power of the 460, all in one package. I have not ran a ported 460 next to a hybrid, but can tell you the hybrid is a formidable combination. It's a sawyer's dream hotrod with both crazy RPMs and loads of torque.





Go to 2:10


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mtthwvn said:


> So if you were to put just a stock 460 jug on a 044 it will run better than a stock 460?


It will rev a little higher than a 460 ,you may lose a little low end grunt due to the case volume difference .It will be stronger than the 440 jug though .


----------



## KG441c (Nov 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> It will rev a little higher than a 460 ,you may lose a little low end grunt due to the case volume difference .It will be stronger than the 440 jug though .


I agree with that. A sharp chain and the right touch and it will scream through wood. Mine 4 strokes @ 14700


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Ahhh, I was looking @ 044/046 specs.


They're the same as the 440/460.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> They're the same as the 450/460.


Is the 450 the new stihl production hybrid ?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> It will rev a little higher than a 460 ,you may lose a little low end grunt due to the case volume difference .It will be stronger than the 440 jug though .





KG441c said:


> I agree with that. A sharp chain and the right touch and it will scream through wood. Mine 4 strokes @ 14700



As I already mentioned, I have not compared a hybrid directly with a 460. However, my opinion would vary from yours. My hybrid is tuned to *15,800*, yet still has the torque to *out cut a strong 461 with a 28" bar buried in frozen hardwood*. Next time I build a 460 I'll have to do a direct comparison.


----------



## Mtthwvn (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the videos @blsnelling the saw in the last video was really screaming! Most of the time I run a 20" bar... I'd say it would be like a hot knife thru butter with that length of bar on it.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> They're the same as the 440/460.


I assumed they would be...
Owners manual states 36mm stroke for 044 and 40mm for the 046?!? 



EDIT: (just tryin' to learn something)


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 30, 2015)

Do you leave the 460 jug stock and if not what kind of mods are done.


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe a dumb question here guys. I know you need a 12mm 044 to start building a hybrid. I also know you can start with a ms440. Will any ms440 work?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 30, 2015)

Any 440 will have the bigger pin.


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Nov 30, 2015)

Cool. That's what I figured. I'm also wanting to build a hybrid saw. Just didn't want to get a saw that wouldn't work. 
What's the better cylinder to use an 046 or a ms460 or does it even matter?


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> They're the same as the 440/460.


Manuals say 
044 = 36mm stroke
046 = 40mm stroke

440 = 36mm stroke
460 = 36mm stroke

What I didn't catch was that all 4 have the same 1.42 inch spec, so it was a typo.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> I assumed they would be...
> Owners manual states 36mm stroke for 044 and 40mm for the 046?!?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm purely guessing. But that 046 speck you saw was probably for an 048. The 44, 46, 440, 460 are all the same


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is the 450 the new stihl production hybrid ?


Fo fiddy new recipizzle yo


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I'm purely guessing. But that 046 speck you saw was probably for an 048.


Page 51
http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/046_Manual.pdf


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Page 51
> http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/046_Manual.pdf


I've heard others make the same inquiry on here. She's a popular typo, she is


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 30, 2015)

I can watch saw vids all day


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 30, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Do you leave the 460 jug stock and if not what kind of mods are done.


Since I'm sans any porting tools at the moment, it'll be a stocker build.
Little polish here and there.
Then it's off to get bananas added or something


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Nov 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Since I'm sans any porting tools at the moment, it'll be a stocker build.
> Little polish here and there.
> Then it's off to get bananas added or something


I'd love to see a video of the your hybrid in "stock" form before any major porting is done. It would really be cool to see the difference between a stock hybrid and a ported hybrid, especially the same saw


----------



## KG441c (Nov 30, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Meh. I prefer a 440 ported over the hybrid myself. Too high strung for a true work saw. Wants to tune at 15k or higher by ear. 460 will make better torque for longer bars. There is a weight difference but not much.
> 
> Shane is right anything smaller than a 385 feels light after running 576 a lot.
> 
> Jeremy if you need any other parts I do have some extra stuff for the 1128 series now.


I have my almost new 440 oem cylinder lined out and ready to put on my 440 crankcase and compare to the hybrid. .019 and 102/118/77. Ill try it there and may trim the skirt to see how the longer intake will be compared to it sitting at 77


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 30, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Shane is right anything smaller than a 385 feels light after running 576 a lot.


Why the **** would anybody run anything smaller than a 385?!?


----------



## Derf (Nov 30, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> For trimming rose bushes of course[emoji12]



Or nostril hairs


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I'm purely guessing. But that 046 speck you saw was probably for an 048. The 44, 46, 440, 460 are all the same


Wrong again. 048 is the same Bore and Stroke as an 046... 52 x 36.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Wrong again. 048 is the same Bore and Stroke as an 046... 52 x 36.


See, that's the thing with guessing.....who needs a 40mm stroke anyway?


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hybrids are cool an stuffs, got no problem running a 36" either


----------



## awol (Nov 30, 2015)

064 is 40mm stroke, 52mm bore.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 30, 2015)

Derf said:


> Or nostril hairs


I'm Italian. My nostril hairs would dull a carbide chain on a ported 066


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 30, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'm Italian. My nostril hairs would dull a carbide chain on a ported 066


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'm Italian. My nostril hairs would dull a carbide chain on a ported 066


Gotta go carbide semi chisel.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Gotta go carbide semi chisel.


Do they make semi chisel in .404?


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Do they make semi chisel in .404?


Maybe. Idk. But for Italian nostril hair you'll want 1/2" harvester anyway. Or picco maybe? They say that sh!t's pretty good


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> See, that's the thing with guessing.....who needs a 40mm stroke anyway?





awol said:


> 064 is 40mm stroke, 52mm bore.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 465532


Bastage. 





I said NEED. Not want. I've been wanting to resurrect an 066. But for under $500 in parts.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 30, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Do they make semi chisel in .404?


Yup


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Bastage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I betcha I don't have $500 in that o64. I traded an old McCulloch 797 for the port job.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I betcha I don't have $500 in that o64. I traded an old McCulloch 797 for the port job.


Is that like "I got a gun for my wife".








"Good trade" lol


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 465532


Looks like it needs some wax


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I betcha I don't have $500 in that o64. I traded an old *McCulloch 797 *for the port job.



I've got a pretty nice collection of Old Macs.....


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Why the **** would anybody run anything smaller than a 385?!?



LOL, i realized that after trying 70cc in the bush. switched back to the 90's again and i ain't never going back. rest assured 70cc would do YOU just fine though. i actually really like that 576. the 385/390's do have more balls then a 576 but a guy would be surprised what a 576 is capable of. i cut some pretty dang big wood with a 576. probably bigger then you will ever cut.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> LOL, i realized that after trying 70cc in the bush. switched back to the 90's again and i ain't never going back. rest assured 70cc would do YOU just fine though. i actually really like that 576. the 385/390's do have more balls then a 576 but a guy would be surprised what a 576 is capable of. i cut some pretty dang big wood with a 576. probably bigger then you will ever cut.


Our little saws are fine for the wood WE cut, but we're all gonna need a 1600cc bikesaw to cut through the piles of bullsh!t you keep dropping


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Looks like it needs some wax


I gots new plastics now. Enough about the damn 064, this is a hybrid thread, dammit!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've got a pretty nice collection of Old Macs.....


Did ya like that PM850 I sent?


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Our little saws are fine for the wood WE cut, but we're all gonna need a 1600cc bikesaw to cut through the piles of bullsh!t you keep dropping



how is that ********? he says why would anyone use something smaller then a 385. i liked his post, and proceeded telling him i agree although 70cc would work for HIM as it has worked for me in huge wood(i don't think i've ever seen huskstihl with a 70cc is why). you watch you mouth you imposter jackass POS! "I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 30, 2015)

My phuckin hero.....


cgraham1 said:


> Did ya like that PM850 I sent?



Hell yeah.

I've already acquired a new air filter, and a set of seals. Thanks to a generous riff raff.....


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> how is that ********? he says why would anyone use something smaller then a 385. i liked his post, and proceeded telling him i agree although 70cc would work for HIM as it has worked for me in huge wood(i don't think i've ever seen huskstihl with a 70cc is why). you watch you mouth you imposter jackass POS! "I have a potty mouth"!


Thats not huskstihl, it's huskihl! Wrong guy, Shane...


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> how is that ********? he says why would anyone use something smaller then a 385. i liked his post, and proceeded telling him i agree although 70cc would work for HIM as it has worked for me in huge wood(i don't think i've ever seen huskstihl with a 70cc is why). you watch you mouth you imposter jackass POS! "I have a potty mouth"!


It's poser. Not imposter. Get it right


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> It's poser. Not imposter. Get it right



last i checked you were not a genuine huskstihl, it is evident the ST is missing. nice try you imposter poser! lol


----------



## huskihl (Nov 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Thats not huskstihl, it's huskihl! Wrong guy, Shane...


I tink deres too er treee of us wit da screen name dat are aboot da same, eh?


----------



## idiotwithasaw (Nov 30, 2015)

Guys, guys lets try not to get this thread locked, like a few others. I kinda wanna see where Jeremy goes with this build.


----------



## dall (Nov 30, 2015)

are you using a stock 046 cylinder ? wonder how it would be with the 54 mm big bore kit


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 1, 2015)

dall said:


> are you using a stock 046 cylinder ? wonder how it would be with the 54 mm big bore kit


The stock jug is the way to go.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 1, 2015)

idiotwithasaw said:


> Guys, guys lets try not to get this thread locked, like a few others. I kinda wanna see where Jeremy goes with this build.


Don't be an idiot......with a saw


----------



## Derf (Dec 1, 2015)

Just saw this thread over on FWH by DexterDay called "MS 460 vs Jred 2171". Likely the link here would be censored so just google it. Videos show the proof in the thread, quoted summary below...



> My MS 460 (77 cc) vs 2171 w/XPW jug on it (75 cc). Both ported by Mastermind.
> 
> I just got an unlimited coil for the 2171 recently (thanks JRSDWS) and now it was a fair fight.
> 
> ...



A quad port cylinder is hard to beat with a dual port cylinder, but they are very close, likely the extra displacement on the Stihl is helping compensate for the better flow in the Jred.

It would be interesting to see how a ported 460 compares to a "hybrid" ported 460, so I can make some estimation on how it would compare to the XPW cylinder.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Why the **** would anybody run anything smaller than a 385?!?


REPPED!!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 465532


your saw gots funny stickers on it and stuff, does that make it a one of these Magnums I keep hearing about?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

idiotwithasaw said:


> Guys, guys lets try not to get this thread locked, like a few others. I kinda wanna see where Jeremy goes with this build.


Silly saw-man, the illuminati can respond to locked threads


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 1, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i don't think i've ever seen huskstihl with a 70cc saw


Have you seen my avatar pic?! I would look ridiculous with any saw smaller than 85cc


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 1, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Have you seen my avatar pic?! I would look ridiculous with any saw smaller than 85ccView attachment 465634



Ridem COWBOY! 

ooops sorry, having way too much fun!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

Derf said:


> Just saw this thread over on FWH by DexterDay called "MS 460 vs Jred 2171". Likely the link here would be censored so just google it. Videos show the proof in the thread, quoted summary below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are pretty fast cut times. I would think the ported 460 may have the advantage in larger wood.

You do any mods to the 372 yet? I advanced the timing on my 044 #1 (the non ported one) and it woke it up a bit more.


----------



## Derf (Dec 1, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Those are pretty fast cut times. I would think the ported 460 may have the advantage in larger wood.
> 
> You do any mods to the 372 yet? I advanced the timing on my 044 #1 (the non ported one) and it woke it up a bit more.



I agree, the 460 might get an edge over the 2171 in larger wood due to the displacement advantage. I think someone should suggest that to Dex in his thread to find out. He'll need a stihl and husky bar in the 24-28" range though, so not sure if he can make that comparison. 

I haven't done any mods to it since the GTG, Mike. Just glad it's running smooth. My "other" 372xp has the 74cc XPW top end on it and it was ported by Randy. I labeled it 375XP and I use it more often when I reach for the 70+cc. It's a fun time and I like to feel the difference between it and the stock 71cc 372xp to appreciate all the money invested in the 375XP. 

I actually keep going back and forth between selling the stock 372XP and keeping it. It's fine as is, it's a little lighter than the 375XP since it normally wears a 20" (vs a 24"), only has a half wrap, small bucking spikes, and no heated carb bits. I can loan it out when needed with little worry. I'm trying to keep my money invested in it to a minimum, so no mods (yet).


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Taking my hybrid back to a OEM 440 cylinder that i ported to try for alil while


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Mike my hybrid carries alil more rpm in cut than that I think but the torque seems about the same. Im gonna see how this 440 pans out on it with the numbers I put on it


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Man that 372 moans like she has torque!!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

Derf said:


> I agree, the 460 might get an edge over the 2171 in larger wood due to the displacement advantage. I think someone should suggest that to Dex in his thread to find out. He'll need a stihl and husky bar in the 24-28" range though, so not sure if he can make that comparison.
> 
> I haven't done any mods to it since the GTG, Mike. Just glad it's running smooth. My "other" 372xp has the 74cc XPW top end on it and it was ported by Randy. I labeled it 375XP and I use it more often when I reach for the 70+cc. It's a fun time and I like to feel the difference between it and the stock 71cc 372xp to appreciate all the money invested in the 375XP.
> 
> I actually keep going back and forth between selling the stock 372XP and keeping it. It's fine as is, it's a little lighter than the 375XP since it normally wears a 20" (vs a 24"), only has a half wrap, small bucking spikes, and no heated carb bits. I can loan it out when needed with little worry. I'm trying to keep my money invested in it to a minimum, so no mods (yet).



A muff mod & timing advance don't cost ya a dime!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Taking my hybrid back to a OEM 440 cylinder that i ported to try for alil whileView attachment 465858
> View attachment 465860
> View attachment 465861
> View attachment 465862
> ...



maybe I am reading this wrong but it sounds like you are deliberately unporting a saw...........say it aint so


----------



## Derf (Dec 1, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> maybe I am reading this wrong but it sounds like you are deliberately unporting a saw...........say it aint so



Re-read it.. He is going from a 460 top end to a ported 440 top end. Not de-porting a saw, just changing to a different ported top end.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Derf said:


> Re-read it.. He is going from a 460 top end to a ported 440 top end. Not de-porting a saw, just changing to a different ported top end.


wow ok cool I was worried that Keith might have gone plum off his rocker


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

Just comparing different jugs on the same frame.

I remember a guy had a really strong running 396 Chevelle, but he just had to have a 427, and when he put it in, it was slower!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Sometimes a fine runnin stock saw works. Last time I cut wood I didn't use a single ported saw out of 3.


this statement makes my heart sad.... I mean maybe if you didn't have a ported saw I could understand.....or if you didn't know anybody who had one..........or if you didn't know they existed....but to not run a ported saw....of your own free will??


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

Dave, I hear you, but my 044 # 1 is not ported and I love to run it. It is a 10 mm w/KS jug, dp muff cover, HD-2 filter and timing advance. Sure my ported 044 #2 is stronger, but with a 20" bar, 044 #1 is about all that you would want.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

that is like choosing to eat waffles without butter and syrup when they are right there on the table all warm and melty, begging to serve you

or taking a trip down the autobahn in a rusty old pinto with beaverboard on the sides and one off color fender instead of firing up the Lamborghini

somebody check Mike for a concussion real quick, I am a little worried about him


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Fixed that for ya Bro


MustangMike said:


> is not ported but has all these great features that are commonly part of a port job like a dp muff cover, HD-2 filter and timing advance, I also need a concussion check


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey, a lot of people say a KS jug is almost like a ported jug. All my longer bar saws are ported, but with a 20" bar, it is stout. As much as I like the ported 362 C, 044 #1 will out cut it, no problem. Good thing the 362 has better AV and is lighter! And you don't want to compete against 044 #1 with a stock 460, trust me!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

haven't found the other 044 parts in the shipping boxes yet, colors look a lot better in person than in this crappy pic


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> that is like choosing to eat waffles without butter and syrup when they are right there on the table all warm and melty, begging to serve you
> 
> or taking a trip down the autobahn in a rusty old pinto with beaverboard on the sides and one off color fender instead of firing up the Lamborghini
> 
> somebody check Mike for a concussion real quick, I am a little worried about him


----------



## Derf (Dec 1, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> haven't found the other 044 parts in the shipping boxes yet, colors look a lot better in person than in this crappy pic



For a split second I thought I was reading the Christmas donation thread and got excited. Then I realized where I was.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Derf said:


> For a split second I thought I was reading the Christmas donation thread and got excited. Then I realized where I was.


Man Hultz is making the 440 plastic kit on Ebay with all plastics/filter/and tank/handle for 75$


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 1, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> this statement makes my heart sad.... I mean maybe if you didn't have a ported saw I could understand.....or if you didn't know anybody who had one..........or if you didn't know they existed....but to not run a ported saw....of your own free will??


I have a ported MMWS 372. I often enjoy my dead stock 268. Some saws just work.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Man Hultz is making the 440 plastic kit on Ebay with all plastics/filter/and tank/handle for 75$


yeah they sell them but they don't make them 
got 50 sets in the shop right now, gotta find time to list a bunch of new stuff
Dave
oh and hybrids rock


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> yeah they sell them but they don't make them
> got 50 sets in the shop right now, gotta find time to list a bunch of new stuff
> Dave
> oh and hybrids rock


How is the aftermarket quality compared to OEM Dave?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> How is the aftermarket quality compared to OEM Dave?


Wow I just texted him that same question! Also building a hybrid right now!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Sometimes a fine runnin stock saw works. Last time I cut wood I didn't use a single ported saw out of 3.



Sometimes the noise is too much for me. I've been known to run a stock muffler on a ported saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey Dave.......the 064 is almost together.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Hey, a lot of people say a KS jug is almost like a ported jug. All my longer bar saws are ported, but with a 20" bar, it is stout. As much as I like the ported 362 C, 044 #1 will out cut it, no problem. Good thing the 362 has better AV and is lighter! And you don't want to compete against 044 #1 with a stock 460, trust me!



I'd like to compete against #1 or #2 with my 2153......trust me.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2015)

In a 6X6? LOL


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

Mod your 262xp to beat your oe346xp? LOL


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> How is the aftermarket quality compared to OEM Dave?


we wont really know till they have been out there taking abuse in the real world for awhile
There are some really nice AM parts for the 044/440 and I am sure the tanks and plastics will sell like gangbusters at less than a third of the OEM price.
After I get some of this unloaded I will probably have some test pieces of different "new to me" stuff pop up on the lint express.
I got a new MS880 cylinder that is beautiful, got to find a willing test subject for that one.


Hey Randy you shouldn't be lookin at me in this thread man, it feels like I am cheating on you 

I do want a nice quiet ported saw with a throaty growl that is usable without hearing protection


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> I'd like to compete against #1 or #2 with my 2153......trust me.



The 2153 is an older Stihl right?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Mod your 262xp to beat your oe346xp? LOL



Are you drunk again?


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

I think MM drinks the AS kool-aid that larger saws are slower in wood under 10"? 8"? 6x6?


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Are you drunk again?


Good one


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Are you drunk again?


Why you so Nosy?!, Honey.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Are you drunk again?



Stuck your nose in someone else's business then try to shoot insults.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Wheres Jeremy? Id like to hear more of his plans on this hybrid


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Stuck your nose in someone else's business then try to shoot insults.



It's pretty simple. I think you are Copsey's boy.

You are only here to cause trouble and I could care less about your little cant cutting ******** saws.

Clear enough?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

this took a turn I didn't see coming, going to bed
for whatever its worth I seen a lot of different saws built by a bunch o different guys and I like em all, maybe one day I will own them all and grow old polishing them in my garage


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Stuck your nose in someone else's business then try to shoot insults.



Huh?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Cmon fellows! Randy I sure would like to hear some of that expert knowledge on these subjects like the old days. Seems everyone argues on here now


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's pretty simple. I think you are Copsey's boy.
> 
> You are only here to cause trouble and I could care less about your little cant cutting ******** saws.
> 
> Clear enough?



Think what you want, say what you want. My saws cut thru big wood as well as they do little wood. The videos are there. I've posted his name one time because mlee mention his user name.


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's pretty simple. I think you are Copsey's boy.
> 
> You are only here to cause trouble and I could care less about your little cant cutting ******** saws.
> 
> Clear enough?



Hey EmuRidda,

Why you let that tick turd get your dander up? 

Just a hunch, 
But yo repeat Biness and Back log says more than anything anyone else can say. 

Put that ankle bitter on ignore, cause ain't nobody else paying him no mind.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

You don't have a problem with your customers throwing your videos around thinking there the greatest, do you?


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Think what you want, say what you want. My saws cut thru big wood as well as they do little wood. The videos are there. I've posted his name one time because mlee mention his user name.


Hey Dood, 
Why don't you take the chest thumbing and mud pitching to another thread?... 

No one else cares about your vendetta.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2015)

Now.

I'll let this go, walk away and never take another dig at you....if you are willing to do the same.

I said more than I should have to you once before, and I admit I was wrong for saying what I did.

Now, would you like to drop all this and move ?

Your call.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2015)

Dafuq is goin on in here!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Wheres Jeremy? Id like to hear more of his plans on this hybrid


I'm here
Sup?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 1, 2015)

How's the hybrid build going?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm here
> Sup?


Dude yo thread done went slap AWOL!!!! !!!


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Dafuq is goin on in here!


Somebody Got a lil Dremel Envy.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> How's the hybrid build going?


Just waitin fo mo parts.
It be needin a different crank n stuff.
See 1st page


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 1, 2015)

Right!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Dude yo thread done went slap AWOL!!!! !!!


That's fine 
I like a little derail once n a while


----------



## drf255 (Dec 1, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Sometimes a fine runnin stock saw works. Last time I cut wood I didn't use a single ported saw out of 3.


Blasphemer!!!


----------



## hseII (Dec 1, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Blasphemer!!!


The Funny part is, 
Mike knows how to make saw come alive too.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

You call me someone's boy then 17minutes later you wanna drop it? I'll sleep on it.

Anybody else that what's to argue with me because your MM friend, I will not.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Just waitin fo mo parts.
> It be needin a different crank n stuff.
> See 1st page


Are u porting it Jeremy ? Randy porting it? Whats #s r u planning?


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 1, 2015)

Since you've thrown so many insults towards me I'll just vent a little. After you got fired up at Jeremiah Johnson you pm me fishing for what Eric may or may not have planned for wky buildoff. I already had pics of the cylinder build. Being a trusted friend I didn't share with anyone, especially not a competitor. We've never pm before that. I never mentioned him on AS before that pm. Why did you think I'd tell? Only thing I can think of is it must be the norm for a bunch of back stabbing going on in pm's.

I'm done, I'm over it. Dont mess with "me" and I won't mess with "you".


----------



## big t double (Dec 1, 2015)

I guess all I want to know is...is it worth it to take the time to put one of these together and leave the cylinder stock? Has this question been answered? If so I'm sorry. The banter police haven't been here to clean this beotch up yet...and there's a lot of ******** to wade through. Banter. Goddam banter.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 1, 2015)

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

big t double said:


> I guess all I want to know is...is it worth it to take the time to put one of these together and leave the cylinder stock? Has this question been answered? If so I'm sorry. The banter police haven't been here to clean this beotch up yet...and there's a lot of ******** to wade through. Banter. Goddam banter.


The hybrid ported is a screaming son of a gun in the cut but not as much lean on torque as a 460 but thats just my opinion. Im trying a ported 440 to see if the torque is there


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

big t double said:


> I guess all I want to know is...is it worth it to take the time to put one of these together and leave the cylinder stock? Has this question been answered? If so I'm sorry. The banter police haven't been here to clean this beotch up yet...and there's a lot of ******** to wade through. Banter. Goddam banter.


Even if u leave the cylinder stock u have to elongate the cylinder bolt holes and clearance the sides of cylinder to sit flush on base and the bolts to mount up


----------



## big t double (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> The hybrid ported is a screaming son of a gun in the cut but not as much lean on torque as a 460 but thats just my opinion. Im trying a ported 440 to see if the torque is there


So if I read this statement correct..you're saying a ported hybrid isn't as strong (lean on torque) as a stock 460? So since I have a stock 046, I would be wasting my time putting together a stock cylinder hybrid? I mean...I'm still going to do for the "I did it all by myself" factor of having one...but I guess this means I won't whine and beg my good ol buddy @Deets066 to port it fir me for super cheap


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 1, 2015)

big t double said:


> So if I read this statement correct..you're saying a ported hybrid isn't as strong (lean on torque) as a stock 460? So since I have a stock 046, I would be wasting my time putting together a stock cylinder hybrid? I mean...I'm still going to do for the "I did it all by myself" factor of having one...but I guess this means I won't whine and beg my good ol buddy @Deets066 to port it fir me for super cheap


Sure you can![emoji481]


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2015)

big t double said:


> I guess all I want to know is...is it worth it to take the time to put one of these together and leave the cylinder stock? Has this question been answered? If so I'm sorry. The banter police haven't been here to clean this beotch up yet...and there's a lot of ******** to wade through. Banter. Goddam banter.



I think so....yes.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

big t double said:


> So if I read this statement correct..you're saying a ported hybrid isn't as strong (lean on torque) as a stock 460? So since I have a stock 046, I would be wasting my time putting together a stock cylinder hybrid? I mean...I'm still going to do for the "I did it all by myself" factor of having one...but I guess this means I won't whine and beg my good ol buddy @Deets066 to port it fir me for super cheap


I dont think u will be disappointed either way


----------



## big t double (Dec 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I think so....yes.





KG441c said:


> I dont think u will be disappointed either way



Cool. I will carry on my wayward son(s)....there will be peace when I am done. Lay your weary head(s) to rest, and don't you cry any more.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 1, 2015)

Dont quit your day job!


----------



## big t double (Dec 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Dont quit your day job!


Well dammit...I suck at my day job too dan.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 1, 2015)

No you dont...your marginally adequate!


----------



## big t double (Dec 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> No you dont...your marginally adequate!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

Unless your 046 is a first year saw (the early D chamber jugs) porting it will make a huge difference, they wake up big time.

The beauty of the hybrid is getting near ported 046/460 performance in the weight of a 044/440 (almost a pound less).

Some of the new 044/440 porting methods may result in performance that is very close to a hybrid. My 044 #2 pulls a 28" bar very nicely.

I'm very interested in Keith's results.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 2, 2015)

There's no replacement for displacement, period. 

Even unported, the additional compressed volume has to add something. 

Opening the jug so that the smaller case volume can make it to the top is likely why porting is even more advantageous in this type of build. 

Anyone know the difference in case volume between a 12mm 044 and an 046?


----------



## drf255 (Dec 2, 2015)

So, how many pages of crap am I gonna have to filter through to watch this thing actually get built?


----------



## hseII (Dec 2, 2015)

drf255 said:


> So, how many pages of crap am I gonna have to filter through to watch this thing actually get built?


1179


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wrong again..... 1128


----------



## drf255 (Dec 2, 2015)

Both wrong. 

10


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> The hybrid ported is a screaming son of a gun in the cut but not as much lean on torque as a 460 but thats just my opinion. Im trying a ported 440 to see if the torque is there


I think the lean on torque can be just as good in the hybrid with the right porting numbers. 

Mine isn't really a screamer, I tune it around 14,500. I had it at 15,000 but I couldn't hear ANY four strokin. That said, I have a ported 046 and the hybrid. My hybrid has more "torque" than the ported 046, but this is solely based on the numbers I used in each saw. Exhaust is high and the intake is low on the 046 (snappy screamer) 

Exhaust is low and intake is higher on the hybrid, which makes for a better long bar saw


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 2, 2015)

hseII said:


> 1179


I'll take the high.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I think the lean on torque can be just as good in the hybrid with the right porting numbers.
> 
> Mine isn't really a screamer, I tune it around 14,500. I had it at 15,000 but I couldn't hear ANY four strokin. That said, I have a ported 046 and the hybrid. My hybrid has more "torque" than the ported 046, but this is solely based on the numbers I used in each saw. Exhaust is high and the intake is low on the 046 (snappy screamer)
> 
> Exhaust is low and intake is higher on the hybrid, which makes for a better long bar saw


Ya my hybrid is opposite from yours but my 440 will follow your hybrid style


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 2, 2015)

Would be a good thread to post videos of your hybrids. My interest is at 110%

Sent from my K00F using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Let me clarify myself alil on my project. In no way am I saying I dont like my hybrid as Ive only taken the cylinder and piston out to try more conservative #s on this oem almost new 440 cylinder and piston that was given to me. Deets 066 is right about a hybrid can be ported in a way for either torque, rpms, or both. Mine has been both ways but recently I went alil higher on the transfers and alil lower on the intake and as a result it added in cut rpm and lost alil torque for the ham fisted type cutter but is one fast saw in average firewood . I set the hybrid up to run my Cannon 22" bar in that size wood in which it does well as memeber Laslab has ran this hybrid and can tell u that its fast. Just playin around with the 440 to compare to the hybrid with 2 different styles of porting and I also left bridges out of the 440 but my hybrid has them


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Would be a good thread to post videos of your hybrids. My interest is at 110%
> 
> Sent from my K00F using Tapatalk


Well I dont have my cylinder on now! Lol! Mine has the same attitude that Mdavlees does in the video but with alil more rpm in the cut with a less aggrressive chain than he was using. Ive been running 28" oregon round skip on my hybrid filed @25° with the gullets cleaned all the way to tie strap and rakers @ .022


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 2, 2015)

big t double said:


> Cool. I will carry on my wayward son(s)....there will be peace when I am done. Lay your weary head(s) to rest, and don't you cry any more.


DONT YOU CRY NO MOOOOOAA <blazin guitar lick>


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Would be a good thread to post videos of your hybrids. My interest is at 110%
> 
> Sent from my K00F using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 2, 2015)

drf255 said:


> So, how many pages of crap am I gonna have to filter through to watch this thing actually get built?


heck this here is lightweight, for the true dreck and smunge that will make you see people in a totally different light ya gotta peek at a thread or two in the politics and religion thread, I though it might be a good read but damn it is full of naked hate


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

36" bar in oak


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 2, 2015)

hseII said:


> 1179


that's also an older model Stihl right?
if I remember right it runs good on a synthetic 30.75:1 mix


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> 36" bar in oak


Looks strong Deets! Mine sounds totally different but I dont put it in wood that size either


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Looks strong Deets! Mine sounds totally different but I dont put it in wood that size either


I'm goin to add another port on the front cover to go with a triple port. I think it needs to flow more exhaust


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I'm goin to add another port on the front cover to go with a triple port. I think it needs to flow more exhaust


Ive been thinkin on the same but have it dual right now with enlarged factory opening and a deflector to left side


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's another, rakers are way low... Like .050


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Here's another, rakers are way low... Like .050



Sounds great!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

I guess it all boils down to how u port a 440, 460, or the hybrid. Im interested in this 440 right now


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Here's another, rakers are way low... Like .050



What 


Deets066 said:


> Here's another, rakers are way low... Like .050



What r your #s on this saw Deets?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

103/118 or 117?/ 79


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> 103/118 or 117?/ 79


102/117/81 on mine


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Unless your 046 is a first year saw (the early D chamber jugs) porting it will make a huge difference, they wake up big time.


They run better because of the port timing, not so much the shape of the CC.



Deets066 said:


> I think the lean on torque can be just as good in the hybrid with the right porting numbers.


I agree whole heartedly.



Deets066 said:


>



That's a great running saw.



blsnelling said:


>



Go to the 3:35 mark in the video above. That's with an 8-pin rim, pulling full comp chain on a buried 28" bar, in frozen hardwood, with a pretty heavy load. 

I get the feeling that there's a perception that a saw that makes RPMs doesn't have torque. That doesn't have to be case. Forget the RPMs this saw tunes to and simply observe the power in the cut. It takes a lot of torque to maintain RPMs in the cut with a load like that. Don't over do it with the compression, get the port timing right, and your hybrid will be one of the most impressive saws you've ever ran.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

Brad, I agree with you totally that it is the port timing & compression, but they were just better on the D jugs, it is not that a D shape is better, I understand that. (Like comparing a Hemi head to a wedge head).

Deets, how do you manage to run a 36" bar on an 044/440 frame? Did you modify the oiler? Saw looks good.

I got a 36" bar for my 460/046. It will not wear it all the time, but I have two Red Oaks lined up that will need it.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


>






NOW! A video is something to talk about!


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's an odd tangent....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## HarleyT (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, I agree with you totally that it is the port timing & compression, but they were just better on the D jugs, it is not that a D shape is better, I understand that. (Like comparing a Hemi head to a wedge head).
> 
> Deets, how do you manage to run a 36" bar on an 044/440 frame? Did you modify the oiler? Saw looks good.
> 
> I got a 36" bar for my 460/046. It will not wear it all the time, but I have two Red Oaks lined up that will need it.


Stock oiler Mike, this is also just my beater/stumping chain. It's RS with every third cutter removed. I think it would be a bit faster with my full skip square.


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Taking my hybrid back to a OEM 440 cylinder that i ported to try for alil whileView attachment 465858
> View attachment 465860
> View attachment 465861
> View attachment 465862
> ...


Nice work Kieth, do you deck your cylinders any.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Nice work Kieth, do you deck your cylinders any.


Ya the squish is set to .019 with gasket delete for 180 psi but it may get alil more took out


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Stock oiler Mike, this is also just my beater/stumping chain. It's RS with every third cutter removed. I think it would be a bit faster with my full skip square.



I heard the stock oiler would not handle a bar that long ... good to know (and see). 

I plan to run RSLH on the 36" light bar, it seems to work very nicely on the 28" light bar on the 044 #2.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 2, 2015)

044 oilers are stingy. I would never attempt to run anything over a 28" with a stock oiler for an extended period of time. Maybe a few cuts......but that's it.
Ive owned 5-6 044/440's. All of them the same.....stingy mofo's
Just sayin....


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya the squish is set to .019 with gasket delete for 180 psi but it may get alil more took out


That is all the compression you need for a fantastic runner.


----------



## big t double (Dec 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> That is all the compression you need for a fantastic runner.


Hi. You must be new here. Let me help you out...if a saw don't blow 230 then they don't hardly run at all. Welcome to AS.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 044 oilers are stingy. I would never attempt to run anything over a 28" with a stock oiler for an extended period of time. Maybe a few cuts......but that's it.
> Ive owned 5-6 044/440's. All of them the same.....stingy mofo's
> Just sayin....


Stingy


----------



## KG441c (Dec 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> That is all the compression you need for a fantastic runner.


I slipped out this morning before a trip to texas and ran the 440 about 20 cuts. Its strong


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 2, 2015)

big t double said:


> Hi. You must be new here. Let me help you out...if a saw don't blow 230 then they don't hardly run at all. Welcome to AS.



Pfft

Fine adjustments. I am capable of modding my own saws.


----------



## big t double (Dec 2, 2015)

Proper.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

big t double said:


> Hi. You must be new here. Let me help you out...if a saw don't blow 230 then they don't hardly run at all. Welcome to AS.


It seems as though some believe that.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Pfft
> 
> Fine adjustments. I am capable of modding my own saws.
> 
> ...


Those had better be Grade 8 studs, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey @SquareFile , how'd you get your air compressor to go that high? Or, did you pull the needle off the gauge and put it back on?


----------



## big t double (Dec 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It seems as though some believe that.


Well I've never ported an engine in my entire life...but I read it on the internets so it's obviously fact.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Hey @SquareFile , how'd you get your air compressor to go that high? Or, did you pull the needle off the gauge and put it back on?



Hey Brad, manufacturers build dependable worksaws. Lmao


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 2, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Pfft
> 
> Fine adjustments. I am capable of modding my own saws.
> 
> ...


I never seen a Dolmar naked before that is one weird looking engine man


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I never seen a Dolmar naked before that is one weird looking engine man


Jonsered 2153.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Jonsered 2153.


damn it, I typed Jonser and then changed my guess before I finished


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 2, 2015)

Jred was the comp test mule.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> They run better because of the port timing, not so much the shape of the CC.
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.
> ...



Love the hybrid video. I'm getting all worked up thinking about this and stuff


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 044 oilers are stingy. I would never attempt to run anything over a 28" with a stock oiler for an extended period of time. Maybe a few cuts......but that's it.
> Ive owned 5-6 044/440's. All of them the same.....stingy mofo's
> Just sayin....



Is there any potential fix, mod for the oilers to make them "liberal" (as much as I hate the word) with oil


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

You'll have to mod the original control bolt and/or piston. There are no HO parts for them.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Is there any potential fix, mod for the oilers to make them "liberal" (as much as I hate the word) with oil


Yup


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 2, 2015)

Has anyone made a thread on how to modify the oil pump?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Has anyone made a thread on how to modify the oil pump?


Yeah, I'll see if I can find it


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 2, 2015)

Awesome thanks buddy!


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 2, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Awesome thanks buddy!


How the hell do I find threads I have marked as "watched"


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

I know there was a thread recently, with pics, but I'll be danged if my search can't find it!

The search engine needs improvement, unless the thread got deleted???


----------



## dall (Dec 2, 2015)

i saw it not to long ago also might be on about page 4 now


----------



## dall (Dec 2, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/easy-oiler-mod-for-more-oil.115442/


----------



## dall (Dec 2, 2015)

page 6 lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

Run .063 guage chain and they oil fine,rum .404 and they oil even better ,i have no mods to my oilers and the chain is always wet


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

My 28" bar on the 044 is .063, but I got a deal on a 36" light bar that is .050, so I'll use that on the 460/046 saws.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> How the hell do I find threads I have marked as "watched"


Under "Product Reviews" in green


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> How the hell do I find threads I have marked as "watched"


How the hell do I quote other threads or posts from other threads?



Is there an "AS FOR DUMMIES" section here somewhere? lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> My 28" bar on the 044 is .063, but I got a deal on a 36" light bar that is .050, so I'll use that on the 460/046 saws.


28 and longer is a good idea to run .063, i have an es 36 inch .050 that came on my 660,it ran hotter than the .063.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

I understand this


Trx250r180 said:


> Run .063 guage chain and they oil fine,rum .404 and they oil even better ,i have no mods to my oilers and the chain is always wet


to be accepted, but with 10,000 rpm x 7 drivers = oooohhh let's say about 70,000 drivers per minute. Seems like an awful lot of links grabbing a miniscule amount of oil to be thinking about an extra .013".


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Run .063 guage chain and they oil fine,rum .404 and they oil even better ,i have no mods to my oilers and the chain is always wet


Not doubting you in any way, mind you. Just wondering why


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Not doubting you in any way, mind you. Just wondering why


A 32 inch 3/8 bar has 105 links,a .404 for a 32 inch has 96 which will have more friction ,which one will be able to carry more oil between the links ?both being .063 drivers. My sawmill with a 28 inch bar .050 needed an aux oiler so i did not burn the paint off the bar,same saw with a 32 inch .404 i can run no aux oiler ,use all of my nar now and still not burn the paint off of it .


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Has anyone made a thread on how to modify the oil pump?


*044/046 oiler modified illustrated*


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Under "Product Reviews" in greenView attachment 466416


Hahaha, can't believe I missed that.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

.063 has 26% more oil capacity than .050, to put it into proper prospective. I do prefer .063 on any bar over 20", and have both a 24" and 28" bar in .063.

Unfortunately, on the East coast, .050 is the overwhelming standard.


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> .063 has 26% more oil capacity than .050, to put it into proper prospective. I do prefer .063 on any bar over 20", and have both a 24" and 28" bar in .063.
> 
> Unfortunately, on the East coast, .050 is the overwhelming standard.



The 1st saw I purchased after joining AS had an 0.063" bar.

Since then, every bar I buy is 0.063". Not a big deal here in Georgia.

If I need a bar, and the Bar Baron or Mike Lee doesn't have what I need, I call my Stihlership and order what I need: within 3 days, I have it. 

Same thing for chains.

I'm set on both B&C for a while. 

It's sad that the Husky bars,( Oregon), at our local Husky shop cost 20% more than a Stihl bar. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I understand this
> 
> to be accepted, but with 10,000 rpm x 7 drivers = oooohhh let's say about 70,000 drivers per minute. Seems like an awful lot of links grabbing a miniscule amount of oil to be thinking about an extra .013".



As strange as it sounds, it's true. 

A couple of members have proven this already.


----------



## redfin (Dec 3, 2015)

Derf said:


> it would be interesting to see how a ported 460 compares to a "hybrid" ported 460, so I can make some estimation on how it would compare to the XPW cylinder.



I compared these two side by side with a 28" in cherry. Both were .018" 102/118/78. As Mike Lee said way back , the hybrid spools quicker but i give the 460 the go for more balls with the longer bar. With a 20" cut speed is almost the same.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> .063 has 26% more oil capacity than .050, to put it into proper prospective. I do prefer .063 on any bar over 20", and have both a 24" and 28" bar in .063.
> 
> Unfortunately, on the East coast, .050 is the overwhelming standard.


If you think that a .050" wide × 1/2" deep groove (minus a driver every 3/4") is full of oil while running the saw, you're crazy. Which, to me, is what would be required for .063 to carry more oil than .050.

Ok. Maybe I'm crazy. I just can't see that groove being full.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

I have 2 24" bars, one .063, one .050. If you bury the nose in the cut, using the dogs, it seems like the .050 is more likely to jam up with wood chips than the .063. Don't know that I can explain the reasons, but that is my experience.

Also, .063 is more prevalent on the West Coast were longer bars are more common, seems to me there may be a reason for this.

That said, 36" bars are sold on the East coast in .050 all the time.

Likely, the difference ain't worth fightin over.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Y'all full of chit.
The oiler output doesn't change just because you change bar gauge.......
That's what you ain't understanding.
If you were running 0.050 and burned 1/2 tank of oil to 1 tank of fuel.....this won't change because you swapped to 0.063. Matter of fact, the same amount of oil in a wider gauge, leaves you with less concentration. Think about it.
Ya'll take some of this AS chit as gospel.....
Hell....I read what you're laying down years ago, and for a while I actually believed it. Just gotta do a little thinking on your own to realize it's just someone's opinion.

Wanna hear a fact?
The 0.063 is heavier right?
So that means more rotating mass!
Slower spool up n stuff....just sayin....
THANSK

Peace out Cub Scouts


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Y'all full of chit.
> The oiler output doesn't change just because you change bar gauge.......
> That's what you ain't understanding.
> If you were running 0.050 and burned 1/2 tank of oil to 1 tank of fuel.....this won't change because you swapped to 0.063. Matter of fact, the same amount of oil in a wider gauge, leaves you with less concentration. Think about.
> ...


 x2

I would have to agree. I guess I do understand the chip comment but the way I look at it is if you pour 5 gallons of water down a foot wide channel its going to disperse for a longer distance than if you dump 5 gallons of water down a 10ft wide channel. Your displacement will be the same no matter what. Just my .02


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> .050 is more likely to jam up with wood chips than the .050.


For sure.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Y'all full of chit.
> The oiler output doesn't change just because you change bar gauge.......
> That's what you ain't understanding.
> If you were running 0.050 and burned 1/2 tank of oil to 1 tank of fuel.....this won't change because you swapped to 0.063. Matter of fact, the same amount of oil in a wider gauge, leaves you with less concentration. Think about.
> ...



there's no place here for you and your logical thinking and reasoning. please depart from your own thread.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

Haters


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> there's no place here for you and your logical thinking and reasoning. please depart from your own thread.


Thank You sir


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

We need more hybrid vids while we're waitin on Jer to replace his fubared crank..... And stuff


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

If you guys want to see the difference in oiling in real life ,strap your saw to an alaska mill and see which combo oils the best without any oiler mods .The math calculation thing is worthless in the real work environment . Just sayin


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> If you guys want to see the difference in oiling in real life ,strap your saw to an alaska mill and see which combo oils the best without any oiler mods .The math calculation thing is worthless in the real work environment . Just sayin



So which do you prefer????


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)

He likes junk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So which do you prefer????


.404 , see the paint coming off the bar in this pic ? that was from .063 3/8 getting too hot ,if the bar is oiling correctly ,the paint should not burn off the bar in my opinion . This is .404 now on the same bar ,i just changed the bar tip and drive sprocket ,it runs much cooler now .


----------



## redfin (Dec 3, 2015)

I like junk, in fact all my stuffs is junk.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> .404 , see the paint coming off the bar in this pic ? that was from .063 3/8 getting too hot ,if the bar is oiling correctly ,the paint should not burn off the bar in my opinion . This is .404 now on the same bar ,i just changed the bar tip and drive sprocket ,it runs much cooler now .View attachment 466491


Yer gullets need cleaning up Sir


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

Now back to the Hybrids ,Yes .404 on those now too .And unmodded oilers


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Y'all full of chit.
> The oiler output doesn't change just because you change bar gauge.......
> That's what you ain't understanding.
> If you were running 0.050 and burned 1/2 tank of oil to 1 tank of fuel.....this won't change because you swapped to 0.063. Matter of fact, the same amount of oil in a wider gauge, leaves you with less concentration. Think about it.
> ...



Nice poasting...finally , some reality.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> .404 , see the paint coming off the bar in this pic ? that was from .063 3/8 getting too hot ,if the bar is oiling correctly ,the paint should not burn off the bar in my opinion . This is .404 now on the same bar ,i just changed the bar tip and drive sprocket ,it runs much cooler now .View attachment 466491



Can you run 404 on a 362see ?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Can you run 404 on a 362see ?


I'm thinkin about switchin my 200T over to .404


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I'm thinkin about switchin my 200T over to .404


Come on let's get realistic...


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Come on let's get realistic...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466504


do you got a restroom I can use? I don't plan on buying anything...just gotta piss.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I'm thinkin about switchin my 200T over to .404





Deets066 said:


> I'm thinkin about switchin my 200T over to .404





Deets066 said:


> I'm thinkin about switchin my 200T over to .404



You MUST be thinking rrrreeeeaaaallll hard about that


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Can you run 404 on a 362see ?


You have no idea how awesome that would be .


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> You MUST be thinking rrrreeeeaaaallll hard about that


Damn phone


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Damn phone


its the curse of your 200t is what it is. just the mention of that thing and things screw up.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> its the curse of your 200t is what it is. just the mention of that thing and things screw up.




Did you say you had a fuel line?


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Did you say you had a fuel line?


yes...both.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> yes...both.


Sweet

How about a 404 sprocket and bar


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a 41" bar I can pull off the 880 for you...im sure we could somehow modify a sprocket...that might take some time though.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

I was thinkin more like 14" not 41"


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

go big or go home. we can cut it down I guess.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> do you got a restroom I can use? I don't plan on buying anything...just gotta piss.


No... Sh*t in a hat... (your own hat preferably)


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

Which crankshaft between the 440 and 460 is going to perform better for the hybrid build?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2015)

I agree with Jeremy that pump output is fixed for any given setting, regardless of gauge. The only thing I can come up with to logically explain .063 oiling better than .050 is that the wider DL will pick up a greater quantity of oil, carrying more oil down the trails.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

Just because the pressure is the same does not mean the volume will be the same. Have you ever tested what you said Jeremy, or are you just guessing?

To be honest, I have not tested it either, but think it would be a good idea.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> We need more hybrid vids while we're waitin on Jer to replace his fubared crank..... And stuff


I have never uploaded a video here. But if my full circle piston ever gets here for the jred 670, I'll do a 630 converted to 272xp vs 625 converted to 670 shootout video in 24" ash...you know, just to pass the time. I need to try out the new 28" GB bar and chain. Then I'll convert the chain to square filed and check times. Maybe see where the bear sh!ts in the buckwheat with this whole square filing thing


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I agree with Jeremy that pump output is fixed for any given setting, regardless of gauge. The only thing I can come up with to logically explain .063 oiling better than .050 is that the wider DL will pick up a greater quantity of oil, carrying more oil down the trails.


Yea I'm pickin up what you're layin down now. It's not how much can "fit" in the groove, it's how much can stay on the front of the driver before it furrows off to the side and falls down in the bar groove. Makes perfect sense now


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Come on let's get realistic...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466504



That's it?? 

Stihl MS 261 C w/ 36" ES bar!! FTW!!


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

So I don't have mathematical formulas to prove my point but I'm going off of a "logic" point of view like Jeremy said.
A oil pump in this case is rated off volume over time (volume per minute I believe is the normal). Anyhow so for easier math reasons let's say 100mm cubed over one minute. If the volume of the space between two drivers on a .050 chain is .5mm cubed. For arguements sake let's say you have .6mm cubed to take into account for wider channel. If you figure out the math for 71 gaps or however many it is for your so and so chain, you get a your pump volume divide by chain gaps. So having that you would still have the same amount of oil per gap. Let's say you have .4mm cubed of oil per gap, (once again throwing out numbers) the percentage of the gap being filled with bar oil is less on a bigger gapped bar. Math is math... 
Now to take it to the next level you figure out the amount of surface area on each tooth of a .063 is technically "larger" so the amount of oil to the amount of surface area per driver is at a less percentage as well. This should make sense, think it out.

Ok then in the "temperature theories." It takes more energy to heat up "more material." Which like dink said, "more material means more rotating mass, slower spool up"

I'm just stating my theory. 

Questions? Comments? Requests of '"I have a potty mouth"'s or tar'd n featheredness?


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

I just need to use the toilet. That's all.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 3, 2015)

Is the oiling hole the same size on 050 and 063 bars ?

Looks like my 404 bar oil holes are larger than my .375 @ .050 holes


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

Mark, although a pump has a certain capacity, it operates at a steady pressure (given the same engine RPMs).

If the pump capacity is less then the volume between the drivers in an .050 chain, then you & Jeremy are correct. However, if the .050 chain increases back pressure on the pump, then it would flow more oil into a .063 chain. (Lower resistance = more oil flow)

I admit that I don't know which scenario is accurate, but based on mdavlee's comments, I would lean toward the latter.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

Put the calculators away and try it maybe ,Unless you guys mill you will never experience the heat Mike and myself run across ,and .050 may be all you need ,and if it works keep using it


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

Well, I plan to do a little hardwood milling in the not too distant future, so I guess I should use the .063 for that whenever possible?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Well, I plan to do a little hardwood milling in the not too distant future, so I guess I should use the .063 for that whenever possible?


I would if milling .


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Mark, although a pump has a certain capacity, it operates at a steady pressure (given the same engine RPMs).
> 
> If the pump capacity is less then the volume between the drivers in an .050 chain, then you & Jeremy are correct. However, if the .050 chain increases back pressure on the pump, then it would flow more oil into a .063 chain. (Lower resistance = more oil flow)
> 
> I admit that I don't know which scenario is accurate, but based on mdavlee's comments, I would lean toward the latter.


In no way can I see these pumps filling the void between DLs. You'd be out of oil in a couple minutes. I don't think pressure is involved at all. I think it has everything to do with the chain's ability to move and carry oil. Just a guesstimation on my part though.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> .404 , see the paint coming off the bar in this pic ? that was from .063 3/8 getting too hot ,if the bar is oiling correctly ,the paint should not burn off the bar in my opinion . This is





Adirondackstihl said:


>


Betcha she's got a groove that'll carry more oil than junk man's. 404


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Ok I like this derailing of the derail... 
I have quickly decided I don't give two farts about bar groove and oils... Well bar oil anyhow


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

I do know that when I accidentally put .050 chain on a .063 bar, it oiled like a pig, got all over everything, the bar was covered in it, both sides, in no time.


----------



## dall (Dec 3, 2015)

wouldnt mind oiling her groove


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


I just lmfao


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Is that sweet and sour chicken or you just happy to see me?


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I just lmfao


Don't lie... Your givin her the 'How YOU doing' look.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



That groove is definitely to wide to need oil..


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Don't lie... Your givin her the 'How YOU doing' look.


Not yet. I'm still laughing. Wife and kids are asking what's so funny.

She looks more like "supwhat'sup, miss tasty


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Is that sweet and sour chicken or you just happy to see me?


Hold on tho, I might have her phone number still for ya...


----------



## dall (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


i call dibs


----------



## dall (Dec 3, 2015)

wait this isnt the xmas thread lol


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

I spent 2 weeks in China about 28 years ago. Never ate anything like that over there. Lol


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Be right back.....


----------



## dall (Dec 3, 2015)

i think he went to fill his saw with oil


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2015)

Hybrid 

Brand New DeWalt DCCS690m1 ChainSaw Battery Powered Gas Performance!! $275
http://wilmington.craigslist.org/tls/5326088291.html


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>




Are you sure this isn't an analogy in an "Echo" advertisement?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)

dall said:


> i call dibs


Too late


----------



## dall (Dec 3, 2015)

seconds ? i was always told one wont hurt it and 2 cant fit in


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 3, 2015)

dall said:


> seconds ? i was always told one wont hurt it and 2 cant fit in


You were lied to


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 3, 2015)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Which crankshaft between the 440 and 460 is going to perform better for the hybrid build?



You're only going to use the 440 crankshaft in the 440 case unless you do a lot of machine work to the 460 crank. The 460 crank is just over 1/2" wider at the crank throws than a 440 crankshaft.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You were lied to


Yep. True story. I just saw a sig that said 4 in the front and 1 in the back


----------



## dall (Dec 3, 2015)

maybe they have small fingers


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Be right back.....



Your not gonna do the 5 knuckle shuffle are you ?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Your not gonna do the 5 knuckle shuffle are you ?


Nah. Thought maybe I'd eaten something like that while I was in CN. Had to go check....

Nope


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2015)

This thread is finally getting back on topic I see.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Why the phuck does this post of adirondackstihl's only have two likes?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> This thread is finally getting back on topic I see.


!! No more saw talk tonight!!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

KG441c said:


> !! No more saw talk tonight!!!



Same sh!t....it can only be covered so many times before some of us degenerates ruin it.


----------



## dall (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> Why the phuck does this post of adirondackstihl's only have two likes?



maybe the wives was around ?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> Why the phuck does this post of adirondackstihl's only have two likes?


Add this one to it!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> Why the phuck does this post of adirondackstihl's only have two likes?



Well I like dark meat.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Well I like dark meat.


And bearded goats I heard...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yep. True story. I just saw a sig that said 4 in the front and 1 in the back



I could tell you guys a funny story thats relevant kev..i think the mods would have it down pretty quick


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Same sh!t....it can only be covered so many times before some of us degenerates ruin it.


Wus up PINKY!



Nucga


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2015)

Heres some eye candy for u dirty old men!!! Lol!! NOS 357XP goin under the knife!!!


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I could tell you guys a funny story thats relevant kev..i think the mods would have it down pretty quick


Don't be scared


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> Why the phuck does this post of adirondackstihl's only have two likes?



Were not all vagina deprived like you..poo-tang.

hi theodore


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Don't be scared


Were all scared of the banter police. 



SAWMIKAZE said:


> Were not all vagina deprived like you..poo-tang.
> 
> hi theodore



Hi. I'm just sitting here not getting any.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

What's the best carburetor to use on a hybrid?
Did mcobb2 open his restrooms to the public yet? Stingy bastard. I swear I just have to number 1.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Wus up PINKY!
> 
> 
> 
> Nucga


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> Were all scared of the banter police.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm just sitting here not getting any.



Story of your life.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Well I like dark meat.



Your not a man until you split the black oak.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> What's the best carburetor to use on a hybrid?
> Did mcobb2 open his restrooms to the public yet? Stingy bastard. I swear I just have to number 1.



Which ever one has the biggest Venturi and biggest jet


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Your not a man until you split the black oak.


What the bloodclot kind of analogy is this? You know it's 2015 right? Split the black oak....get the **** outta here


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> What the bloodclot kind of analogy is this? You know it's 2015 right? Split the black oak....get the **** outta here



Its what the OG's always told me....


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

big t double said:


> Why the phuck does this post of adirondackstihl's only have two likes?



Well with all the surgeons these days it can be hard to tell...there could be a couple nuts frozen to that pole. 
I'm not willing to take the risk.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Well with all the surgeons these days it can be hard to tell...there could be a couple nuts frozen to that pole.
> I'm not willing to take the risk.


I am. I'd like that post 6 times if I could...nuts or no nuts.  
Do hybrids have nuts?


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Its what the OG's always told me....


Kinda like blacker the berry sweeter the juice? I'm still a BG loc.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm gonna hafta brush up on my acronyms


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2015)

I approve of this thread.....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 4, 2015)

big t double said:


> What's the best carburetor to use on a hybrid?
> Did mcobb2 open his restrooms to the public yet? Stingy bastard. I swear I just have to number 1.


I prefer the HD16


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I approve of this thread.....


Nuff said


----------



## big t double (Dec 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I prefer the HD16


Cool...I think I have one of those. Just waiting on a cylinder then I should be able to assemble a hybrid.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I could tell you guys a funny story thats relevant kev..i think the mods would have it down pretty quick


Does it involve Lil T Half in the back seat sucking his thumb?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 4, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Does it involve Lil T Half in the back seat sucking his thumb?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 4, 2015)

big t double said:


> Kinda like blacker the berry sweeter the juice? I'm still a BG loc.


Triple O G
So suka free


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 4, 2015)

big t double said:


> I am. I'd like that post 6 times if I could...nuts or no nuts.
> Do hybrids have nuts?


MY hybrid has some nuts!











It has to 5/16 nuts between the muffler and the case, they work perfect for a spacer


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2015)

Walbro 
HD17a -66 jet
HD17b-66 
HD21b--58
HD5-54
Jeremy what size is the HD16? My ported 440 has the HD17b and its 4 stroking pretty hard at 14900 rpm


----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I approve of this thread.....


Crap, its garenteeed to get shut down now.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 4, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Walbro
> HD17a -66 jet
> HD17b-66
> HD21b--58
> ...


I believe 66


----------



## drf255 (Dec 4, 2015)

This Thread Sucks.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I believe 66


Wonder if thats the largest for 440/460 without drilling?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 4, 2015)

From what I can tell, the HD16 & 17 have an 0.70 main


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> From what I can tell, the HD16 & 17 have an 0.70 main


Is the model # on the carb ,or do you have any pics of the different models ? I think my saws have the walbro type with snorkel on top ,and springs you can see around the screws ,no red caps .


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is the model # on the carb ,or do you have any pics of the different models ? I think my saws have the walbro type with snorkel on top ,and springs you can see around the screws ,no red caps .


Model is on front left side of adjusters on the Walbros


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hd15 sound right ? one on the left ,the rh one is an aftermarket zama i was comparing it too

Whatever jet is inside ,it tunes out nice on the hybrid about 1 turn out on each screw


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 4, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 466737
> 
> 
> Hd15 sound right ? one on the left ,the rh one is an aftermarket zama i was comparing it too
> ...


HD15 had 0.66 main.
So there's proof that bigger isn't alway better or necessary


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2015)

Can larger main jets be bought and if so does the orfice underneath need any mods?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> HD15 had 0.66 main.
> So there's proof that bigger isn't alway better or necessary


Jeremy both my 17a & b both have 66 mains from the factory and is more than enough


----------



## big t double (Dec 4, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Can larger main jets be bought and if so does the orfice underneath need any mods?


1128 121 5602 is the part number for the .70. should screw right in to any of the carbs listed.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 4, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Jeremy both my 17a & b both have 66 mains from the factory and is more than enough


Yeah
I'm with ya there.
I had a 16 and at 1 turn, was rich on the hybrid


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2015)

big t double said:


> 1128 121 5602 is the part number for the .70. should screw right in to any of the carbs listed.


Thanks


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm curious what the difference in Venturi size is between all these carbs.

I'm guessing that 70 would be overkill on a hybrid. My 066 ran a 62 for years, now it has a 74 and is tuned to 13,100 at 1/2 turn out.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 4, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Velocity increase can also cause you to have to close the jet more after porting than before.


I've noticed that too, more so with velocity decrease. Such as a bigger or lower intake will need more fuel


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hybrids, hybrids bring on the Hybrids


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 4, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Hybrids, hybrids bring on the Hybrids


Yeah... What he said


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2015)

Damn

You bastard are gonna suck me into talking about fuggin saws. 

The main jet size ain't as important as some folks might think. Two paths to the main nozzle. One through a fixed jet, the other through the HS needle. 

I drill the main jet on the 461 because if not the HS screw ends up way too far out....


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I drill the main jet on the 461 because if not the HS screw ends up way too far out....



Show me/us please. I aint never been that far into a carb. How the heck do you do that?


----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2015)

And Jeremy, thanks for letting your thread wonder. I like to pick up all thats thrown down when threads arnt "on topic" sometimes.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 4, 2015)

redfin said:


> And Jeremy, thanks for letting your thread wonder. I like to pick up all thats thrown down when threads arnt "on topic" sometimes.


Me too. I get outta hand sometimes. Just whip me back into my cage. I'll be alright


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2015)

The best threads are the ones that meander around. If they are too dry.....I get bored of em. 

Plus GFYs.


----------



## Derf (Dec 4, 2015)

redfin said:


> Show me/us please. I aint never been that far into a carb. How the heck do you do that?



Look up Poleman's threads on modifying a Zama for a 7900 I think. 

Basically you buy a set of micro drill bits that fit on the end of a pencil-type holder, and you ream out the hole in the carb body throat. This allows more fuel to enter the airstream. That means that you don't need to turn the screw out as much to flow the proper amount of fuel to match the amount of air being sucked through the carb. But this is only really necessary on engines that have been modified to flow better (muff mod, larger exhaust, larger intake, longer intake durations, etc).


----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> A lot of these walbro have a removable jet. Carb screwdriver will unscrew it.


I took a tilly from a 2100 apart after you wrote this Mike. This one didnt have the removable jet like you said but i believe I know what you mean in the Walbro. Thanks


----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Plus GFYs.


Im fairly certain if we could do that we wouldnt be hangin at a chainsaw site. Id be makin bank on some other site.  Good evening Mr Randy.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 466782



that is not the venturi


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Plus GFYs.



no


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 5, 2015)

redfin said:


> I took a tilly from a 2100 apart after you wrote this Mike. This one didnt have the removable jet like you said but i believe I know what you mean in the Walbro. Thanks



on older carbs, all the fuel went past the adjustment needle


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 5, 2015)

Derf said:


> Look up Poleman's threads on modifying a Zama for a 7900 I think.
> 
> Basically you buy a set of micro drill bits that fit on the end of a pencil-type holder, and you ream out the hole in the carb body throat. This allows more fuel to enter the airstream. That means that you don't need to turn the screw out as much to flow the proper amount of fuel to match the amount of air being sucked through the carb. But this is only really necessary on engines that have been modified to flow better (muff mod, larger exhaust, larger intake, longer intake durations, etc).



I think this pertains to the low side, under the welch plug


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> that is not the venturi


Oh ok. Ill admit I dont know too much about carbs. Just trying to learn alil though


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Oh ok. Ill admit I dont know too much about carbs. Just trying to learn alil though


The venturi is the smaller diameter hole near the middle of the carb


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

huskihl said:


> The venturi is the smaller diameter hole near the middle of the carb


Okay thanks. I just downloaded the walbro manual for their diaphragm carbs and see that. The pressure differential made at that point draws fuel from the main nozzle?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

Someone may be interested in this
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...7/?temp_hash=4230a3d51eae6f883b426df4d0cd9388


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Okay thanks. I just downloaded the walbro manual for their diaphragm carbs and see that. The pressure differential made at that point draws fuel from the main nozzle?


Correct. Every carb on every internal combustion engine has some sort of a venturi to accelerate the air and grab fuel on the way by


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

huskihl said:


> The venturi is the smaller diameter hole near the middle of the carb


Is it the small hole or the bottleneck in the middle of the carb throat or the combination of both?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Is it the small hole or the bottleneck in the middle of the carb throat or the combination of both?


The venturi is the bottle neck. The larger jet coming up into it is for fuel metered by your h jet


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

huskihl said:


> The venturi is the bottle neck. The larger jet coming up into it is for fuel metered by your h jet


Ok sounds good. So when the motor reciprocates and draws air through the carb throat and hits the venturi causes a pressure drop and pulls fuel in through the main nozzle? What happens if the check valve is bad ? Reverse flow? Is there a way to check the check valve in the main nozzle?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

Wonder if polishing before and after a venturi will increase flow?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Wonder if polishing before and after a venturi will increase flow?


Not sure. Above my pay grade. Usually it's more beneficial to just upgrade to a larger carb. Or drill it out. I've never done it, but others here have


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ok sounds good. So when the motor reciprocates and draws air through the carb throat and hits the venturi causes a pressure drop and pulls fuel in through the main nozzle? What happens if the check valve is bad ? Reverse flow? Is there a way to check the check valve in the main nozzle?


1. Yes
2. Idk
3. Idk 
4. Yes, but idk how lol


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Wonder if polishing before and after a venturi will increase flow?



The intake/venturi you don't want to polish. All the dirt bike motors I've seen built, the intake side was rougher so the air/fuel mixture could mix/atomize better... After the intake is where polishing helped to exhaust the gases faster.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 5, 2015)

What would happen if the Venturi was ground out to the same diameter as the bore? Just throwin this out here


----------



## drf255 (Dec 5, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> What would happen if the Venturi was ground out to the same diameter as the bore? Just throwin this out here


An experienced Porter here did it and said it ran great. He drilled the jet out as well.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Dec 5, 2015)

drf255 said:


> An experienced Porter here did it and said it ran great. He drilled the jet out as well.


Got a link to that thread Al?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope. Just anecdotal. Told me it worked great.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> You can polish the carb bore. Until it goes past the venturi there's no fuel.
> 
> Some of those jets will press out as well.


So polishing the intake side of the bore and not past the bottleneck may be beneficial ?


----------



## big t double (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ok sounds good. So when the motor reciprocates and draws air through the carb throat and hits the venturi causes a pressure drop and pulls fuel in through the main nozzle? What happens if the check valve is bad ? Reverse flow? Is there a way to check the check valve in the main nozzle?


if a main nozzle check valve sticks open it will affect the idle but can run fine at wot...since the check valve opens at wot anyways. but at idle it can suck air back into the metering chamber which will basically lean the saw out until it dies. ive never seen a main nozzle check valve stick closed...not saying it cant happen...anything can happen, im only saying ive never personally seen it. i seen stuck open check valves the most on 026/260 carbs, wt22's and wt194's. of course this is only my experience. they are fairly easy to test with a pressure/vac gauge...at one time we had a modified carb cover with a nipple jb welded to it to hook the gauge up...ill see if I can find it.


----------



## big t double (Dec 5, 2015)

This got dropped and the nipple came off but here's the two pieces. Just drill a hole in a spare cover to fit the nipple...this one would fit a wt walbro. Then what it looks like together. Just needs a little jb weld. On a wt22 or 194 you would close the low side needle all the way. Put this cover on with a gasket and you could pressure check the main nozzle check valve. Of course there's other ways to check them...this is just an easy/convenient way to do it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2015)

big t double said:


> This got dropped and the nipple came off but here's the two pieces. Just drill a hole in a spare cover to fit the nipple...this one would fit a wt walbro. Then what it looks like together. Just needs a little jb weld. On a wt22 or 194 you would close the low side needle all the way. Put this cover on with a gasket and you could pressure check the main nozzle check valve. Of course there's other ways to check them...this is just an easy/convenient way to do it.
> View attachment 467050
> 
> View attachment 467051




That looks like paraphernalia of some sort.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> You could polish the whole thing. Just have to make sure you don't open any passages. If you do JB weld is what you'll be patching with.


Walls r pretty thin?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 5, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> That looks like paraphernalia of some sort.


He didnt mention it's other uses!


----------



## big t double (Dec 5, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> He didnt mention it's other uses!


because im high. I forgot.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

Lil eye candy! 440 I put a new piston and cylinder on this morning for a customer. 180psi. Muffler mod and timing advance. 102/120/72 is where she landed so I didnt do any port work. Tuned her to 14000 and she is a runnin son of a gun! Odd bar setup being a 22" Stihl ES .063


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 5, 2015)

huskihl said:


> The venturi is the bottle neck. The larger jet coming up into it is for fuel metered by your h jet


My imposter is much more smarter than me am. Grate poast!


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> My imposter is much more smarter than me am. Grate poast!


Like a brutha from anutha mutha


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 5, 2015)

That "Big Double-D Titty" guy sounds smarter than I thought he was too. The sawmikaze guy sounds like a dumbass.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> That "Big Double-D Titty" guy sounds smarter than I thought he was too. The sawmikaze guy sounds like a dumbass.


Haha. I'm gonna sit here and post intelligent info. How bout you go do a bore cut on a leaner.


----------



## big t double (Dec 5, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> That "Big Double-D Titty" guy sounds smarter than I thought he was too. The sawmikaze guy sounds like a dumbass.


Aww shucks big guy...


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 5, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Lil eye candy! 440 I put a new piston and cylinder on this morning for a customer. 180psi. Muffler mod and timing advance. 102/120/72 is where she landed so I didnt do any port work. Tuned her to 14000 and she is a runnin son of a gun! Odd bar setup being a 22" Stihl ES .063View attachment 467069


Those are some good numbers, it could probly use a little more intake. But I bet it would run a damn good while on a tank!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Those are some good numbers, it could probly use a little more intake. But I bet it would run a damn good while on a tank!


Ya but the customer wasnt paying for a port job but just a cylinder/piston change! Lol! I figured I would just check the timing while I was there out of curiosity. Probably woulda took the transfers to 118 and intake to 77 or 78 if they woulda ask for porting


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 5, 2015)

Venison burgers from last post


----------



## dall (Dec 5, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Venison burgers from last post


not gonna ask what the hot dog looking things are


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 5, 2015)

dall said:


> not gonna ask what the hot dog looking things are


Tenderloin... Duh

Did you see any horns in the pic of the deer?


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 5, 2015)

didn't look horny to me


----------



## huskihl (Dec 6, 2015)

My 2 boys and I are 0'fer this year. We usually get 2 or 3. Might have to bump one with the BOSS this year lol


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 6, 2015)

Deer r' tupid...


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah but they are TASTY!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hybrids, Hybrids! BRING BACK the HYBRIDS


----------



## hseII (Dec 7, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Lil eye candy! 440 I put a new piston and cylinder on this morning for a customer. 180psi. Muffler mod and timing advance. 102/120/72 is where she landed so I didnt do any port work. Tuned her to 14000 and she is a runnin son of a gun! Odd bar setup being a 22" Stihl ES .063View attachment 467069


It's a Thing Of Beauty!!!

Those 22" Bars were popular at one time.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 7, 2015)

hseII said:


> It's a Thing Of Beauty!!!
> 
> Those 22" Bars were popular at one time.


I would like a 22" bar!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 7, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I would like a 22" bar!


Cannon makes one and I happen to have one . Top right saw


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll take the 28" light!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 7, 2015)

Already got one!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 7, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I'll tale the 28" light!


Ya I wasnt impressed with the light at first but sat down and dressed rails and knocked the high spots out of the inside rails and the chain turns like it is on ice now


----------



## KG441c (Dec 7, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Already got one!


Dang!! Is that an 064??!! I want that handlebar!!! Lol!! I have this one coming


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 7, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Dang!! Is that an 064??!! I want that bar!!! Lol!! I have this one comingView attachment 467894
> View attachment 467895


That thing is clean! Are they all China parts?!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

Where is that coming from?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> That thing is clean! Are they all China parts?!


Nope . All brand new oem parts. The saw was started 1 time to set idle


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Stihl dealer in Kentucky . Jonathan Kavanaugh


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Stihl dealer in Kentucky . Jonathan Kavanaugh


Sweet!


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 8, 2015)

Unreal find!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Dan is that an 064 and wrap bar in your avatar?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Nope . All brand new oem parts. The saw was started 1 time to set idle



Whos gonna port it keith ..nice saw partner , looks good.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Dan is that an 064 and wrap bar in your avatar?


Yep! Thats the Madsens wrap on it.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Dan is that an 064 and wrap bar in your avatar?


Yeah... He thinks he's got a nice saw or somthin


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Unreal find!!!



That saw was probably built mike...you can build one too.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Whos gonna port it keith ..nice saw partner , looks good.


Yours truly!! . Got the #s and planned out already. Doin alota porting the last several days with my buddy John Laslab. He ported his 357xp today under close watch


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Yep! Thats the Madsens wrap on it.


Dang thats an awesome setup!! I love that bar!!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Yours truly!! . Got the #s and planned out already. Doin alota porting the last several days with my buddy John Laslab. He ported his 357xp today under close watchView attachment 467900



Bubba is a helluva pilgrim..good ole' boy he is.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Bubba is a helluva pilgrim..good ole' boy he is.


Yep he is a straight shooter and a good friend. We have a mess of saws to redo and port. His favorite he wants to do is the old 046 with the bow bar


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 8, 2015)

So, what does it cost to "work up" an 064???

Also Ryan, thanks for talking up the 28" light, it balances great on 044#2, damn close to neutral.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So, what does it cost to "work up" an 064???
> 
> Also Ryan, thanks for talking up the 28" light, it balances great on 044#2, damn close to neutral.


Im not sure actual cost but this one was 900!!!. I did alil dealin and tradin though


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Im not sure actual cost but this one was 900!!!



Its expensive..very expensive.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So, what does it cost to "work up" an 064???
> 
> Also Ryan, thanks for talking up the 28" light, it balances great on 044#2, damn close to neutral.


Ask @glock37 or @Mastermind they both have done it. I can't because I refuse to add up all the receipts for mine!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Ask @glock37 or @Mastermind they both have done it. I can't because I refuse to add up all the receipts for mine!


So 900 was probably a deal!!??


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Question @ Dan. How much would it take to buy that handlebar??!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 8, 2015)

Let me fix that:

So, $900 was probably a STEAL!!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 8, 2015)

I bet this one has cut a lot more wood than all the other 064's in this thread combined, and probably more than they will ever cut...


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> So 900 was probably a deal!!??


It depends, is the top end new? Crank? Seals bearings? Do you know the guy your buying from? 
900 probly ain't bad if everything is legit


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)

So,

When does the actual Hybrid build start?

Did I miss it?


----------



## redfin (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> So,
> 
> When does the actual Hybrid build start?
> 
> Did I miss it?


No building in here Al. All the cool kids are building in other threads.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm just playing with a regular ole 44 jug right now. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I bet this one has cut a lot more wood than all the other 064's in this thread combined, and probably more than they will ever cut...View attachment 467913


What handlebars will fit an 064? Will 440/460 wrap bars fit?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> It depends, is the top end new? Crank? Seals bearings? Do you know the guy your buying from?
> 900 probly ain't bad if everything is legit


The saw was built will all brandnew oem parts from top to bottom. Its been cranked once to set idle


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'm just playing with a regular ole 44 jug right now.
> 
> View attachment 467922
> 
> ...


Nice!! When I look at bridges and fingers now all I see is less real estate for rings though. Great lookin work


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)

Agreed. But ring pins on exhaust side and thicker support areas between the fingers and bridges will support rings as they near the intake port roof.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Agreed. But ring pins on exhaust side and thicker support areas between the fingers and bridges will support rings as they near the intake port roof.


Its still extra edges for the rings to ride on and imo neither offer very little in a worksaw


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Thoso vertical edges dont bother me but the horizontal and diagonal edges with ring travel does?


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)

I guess I'll see. My first attempt at fingers.

I probably shoulda skipped the bridges.

All hobby for me. I cut around 7 cords of wood a year. If this jug doesnt work, I can use one of my other 30 saws.

An experienced porter here tells me all his personal saws run fingers and they run just fine with what youre seeing.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I guess I'll see. My first attempt at fingers.
> 
> I probably shoulda skipped the bridges.
> 
> All hobby for me. I cut around 7 cords of wood a year. If this jug doesnt work, I can use one of my other 30 saws.


Looks good. Very debated subject on bridges and fingers and I think they work but for only a few tenths in a cut the tradeoff isnt worth it in durability to me but its fun grinding them and probably a sale point for porters.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> So 900 was probably a deal!!??


Yes!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> What handlebars will fit an 064? Will 440/460 wrap bars fit?


Hey Kieth @glock37 has a factory 3/4 wrap on his all new oem 064. I thought I had a picture but cant find it. Ill get it later today.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I bet this one has cut a lot more wood than all the other 064's in this thread combined, and probably more than they will ever cut...View attachment 467913


Your probably right Clint!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I bet this one has cut a lot more wood than all the other 064's in this thread combined, and probably more than they will ever cut...View attachment 467913


but its all .....like......dirty......and stuffs


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Its still extra edges for the rings to ride on and imo neither offer very little in a worksaw


worksaws are soooo overrated 
a few tenths can be forever when it means smoking a good friend


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Ya im sorta over a saw being as fast as it can be. I just like it to have the right torque and rpm in the cut


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


>


Oh ya! U can build one to be superfast in smallwood and a turd in 25" wood!!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> What handlebars will fit an 064? Will 440/460 wrap bars fit?


Here are two with new factory wrap bars on them. I think with the old 3/4 wrap you need the special brake handle. With the new wrap one you dont. One is Glock37's the other is Randys.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'm just playing with a regular ole 44 jug right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice work Doc !
Lots of porosity in that intake runner .............. did you weld it up or JB it after grinding ?


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thats only the roof.

The floor (where most of the flow happens) is 100 grit smooth.

I didnt want to catch the plating with a sanding drum. Don't want the roof any higher (rings at BDC)

It's not done. I still have to chamfer and get OCD on it.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 8, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Here are two with new factory wrap bars on them. I think with the old 3/4 wrap you need the special brake handle. With the new wrap one you dont. One is Glock37's the other is Randys.


The old style stock 064 wrap handle will not fit with a non-wrap brake handle. I've been told that the 3/4 wrap off the newer 660s have more angle, and will work fine. That must be what's on the one in Dan's pics.

Here's a pic showing the difference in angle between the half wrap (on the left, that I modified into a 3/4 wrap), and the factory 064 3/4 wrap (on the right). You can see why the stock wrap needs a different brake handle...



Keith, 044/46 handle will definitely not work on an 064. They are quite different...



Another pic of my handle...


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

Clint you are correct! Thats what I couldnt remember. I know thats what Mike has on his in the pic. Not sure what Randy has but probably the same.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 8, 2015)

I installed the bearings last night. PTO side won't hold a bearing. Loose fit.
I can pull it out by hand with a cold case.
I had to use scotchbrite pads to clean the powder out of the bearing pockets so that didn't help any I'm sure.
Gonna try Loctite 620 high temp retaining compound.
I've used 609 (non-high temp) retaining compound and it is some tough chit. Has 3000psi tensile strength. The 620 should be good for 3500psi at up to 450*f


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I installed the bearings last night. PTO side won't hold a bearing. Loose fit.
> I can pull it out by hand with a cold case.
> I had to use scotchbrite pads to clean the powder out of the bearing pockets so that didn't help any I'm sure.
> Gonna try Loctite 620 high temp retaining compound.
> I've used 609 (non-high temp) retaining compound and it is some tough chit. Has 3000psi tensile strength. The 620 should be good for 3500psi at up to 450*f


Devcon or Bellzona will work but may not be good for the next bearing change


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I installed the bearings last night. PTO side won't hold a bearing. Loose fit.
> I can pull it out by hand with a cold case.
> I had to use scotchbrite pads to clean the powder out of the bearing pockets so that didn't help any I'm sure.
> Gonna try Loctite 620 high temp retaining compound.
> I've used 609 (non-high temp) retaining compound and it is some tough chit. Has 3000psi tensile strength. The 620 should be good for 3500psi at up to 450*f


Weld it... screw the races up n' everthing...


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> My 046 has them in the last cylinder I out on it and mill with it. If I pull it apart any time soon I'll look at the rings where they cross the fingers.


Fingers and bridges?

Do you feel that the bridges add much with fingers?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Fingers and bridges?
> 
> Do you feel that the bridges add much with fingers?


Whats up doc?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

I like turtles.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Fingers and bridges?
> 
> Do you feel that the bridges add much with fingers?


woulda been a good time to do just bridges then add the fingers and try it both ways? Or ran it ported without then go back in and add each?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like turtles.


Soup? Or as a pet?

I like both.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

Stew actually.

They make a damn fine stew


----------



## drf255 (Dec 8, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> Soup? Or as a pet?
> 
> I like both.


With Heineken.

Everything is better with Heineken. (Except for my port work)


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Fingers and bridges?
> 
> Do you feel that the bridges add much with fingers?


Im beginning to see alot of going overboard on the porting and that less can be more. Work off what the factory give you works out pretty good


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ok sounds good. So when the motor reciprocates and draws air through the carb throat and hits the venturi causes a pressure drop and pulls fuel in through the main nozzle? What happens if the check valve is bad ? Reverse flow? Is there a way to check the check valve in the main nozzle?



You can take a couple feet of fuel line and hold one end up to the high jet hole with the jet screw removed to check pressure. You have to use a finger to plug the inlet hole while you hold the line up to the jet screw hole as you blow into it. The inlet hole is the tiny hole that aligns with the tip of the high screw when seated. It should let air pass through but check shut if you try to draw air back. Carbs with the rubber check valve will hold pressure and should. Other carbs will have a screen and they're not meant to hold pressure, but just slow the backwards flow.
Some carbs have a flat enough surface at the inlet hole to allow testing without removing the high screw




KG441c said:


> What handlebars will fit an 064? Will 440/460 wrap bars fit?



The only 066 bars that fit the 064 are the early model 066. Later 066/660 are taller by about a full inch.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 468014



Beef......it's what's for supper.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> You can take a couple feet of fuel line and hold one end up to the high jet hole with the jet screw removed to check pressure. You have to use a finger to plug the inlet hole while you hold the line up to the jet screw hole as you blow into it. The inlet hole is the tiny hole that aligns with the tip of the high screw when seated. It should let air pass through but check shut if you try to draw air back. Carbs with the rubber check valve will hold pressure and should. Other carbs will have a screen and they're not meant to hold pressure, but just slow the backwards flow.
> Some carbs have a flat enough surface at the inlet hole to allow testing without removing the high screw
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Good info


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Beef......it's what's for supper.


My brother in law is a turtle cleaning machine, I prefer them deep fried, delicious. 

Cows are too high to eat right now, better haul them off and eat turtle.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 8, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Fingers and bridges?
> 
> Do you feel that the bridges add much with fingers?


Fingers for sure add flow. Bridges not sure. Never tried both.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> You can take a couple feet of fuel line and hold one end up to the high jet hole with the jet screw removed to check pressure. You have to use a finger to plug the inlet hole while you hold the line up to the jet screw hole as you blow into it. The inlet hole is the tiny hole that aligns with the tip of the high screw when seated. It should let air pass through but check shut if you try to draw air back. Carbs with the rubber check valve will hold pressure and should. Other carbs will have a screen and they're not meant to hold pressure, but just slow the backwards flow.
> Some carbs have a flat enough surface at the inlet hole to allow testing without removing the high screw
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldnt happen to have a part # for the early 066?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> My brother in law is a turtle cleaning machine, I prefer them deep fried, delicious.
> 
> Cows are too high to eat right now, better haul them off and eat turtle.



Cattle are down quite a lot here......if course winter is coming...

Fried huh?

I'll be trying that. Our ponds are overrun with turtles. Time to eat a few.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Wouldnt happen to have a part # for the early 066?


I assume it would be the same part number as the 064 wrap.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Cattle are down quite a lot here......if course winter is coming...
> 
> Fried huh?
> 
> I'll be trying that. Our ponds are overrun with turtles. Time to eat a few.


We keep them in a cattle trough for a week in fresh water then butcher them. Breaded and fried, better than chicken by a damn sight


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I assume it would be the same part number as the 064 wrap.


I feel like ill probably be on a treasure hunt for one of thoso wrap bars!!


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I feel like ill probably be on a treasure hunt for one of thoso wrap bars!!


064 and early 066 use the same handle bar. Bake may not work on the 064 though with certain 066 bars


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> 064 and early 066 use the same handle bar. Bake may not work on the 064 though with certain 066 bars


They have aftermarket ones on Ebay but dont know if they r any good


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> They have aftermarket ones on Ebay but dont know if they r any good


I have a oem one and a aftermarket one, the oem is heavier built than the aftermarket one but that doesn't bother me. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the aftermarket one, oem is dumb expensive.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya im sorta over a saw being as fast as it can be. I just like it to have the right torque and rpm in the cut


torque, rpms and cutting are overrated too, just passing fads 
Dave


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> torque, rpms and cutting are overrated too, just passing fads
> Dave



So.......you like turtles too?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 8, 2015)

got the Loctite 620 on order should have it tomorrow
I think I messed up Mike on the powder with this batch of cases by pulling out all the bearings, I thought I was making his prep easier but I did just the opposite.
Dave


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I have a oem one and a aftermarket one, the oem is heavier built than the aftermarket one but that doesn't bother me. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the aftermarket one, oem is dumb expensive.


I sorta like the webers


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Cattle are down quite a lot here......if course winter is coming...
> 
> Fried huh?
> 
> I'll be trying that. Our ponds are overrun with turtles. Time to eat a few.



Their amazing fried..


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

Turtle has the whitest meat of any varmint I've seen.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

Damn.......I'm getting so hungry.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

For anyone that would like to know the wrap bar like on Dans 064 is a prosafety and can be bought at Madsens


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

Y'all ever try this stuff?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I installed the bearings last night. PTO side won't hold a bearing. Loose fit.
> I can pull it out by hand with a cold case.
> I had to use scotchbrite pads to clean the powder out of the bearing pockets so that didn't help any I'm sure.
> Gonna try Loctite 620 high temp retaining compound.
> I've used 609 (non-high temp) retaining compound and it is some tough chit. Has 3000psi tensile strength. The 620 should be good for 3500psi at up to 450*f


Was there an old bearing in it when it was blasted? I learned that the hard way. It doesn't take much at all to eat the soft magnesium out of there. I put it together with Loctite sleeve or bearing retainer. I forget the PN. Ask @Stihl 041S .


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Y'all ever try this stuff?
> 
> View attachment 468027


That's not fit to eat


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So.......you like turtles too?


in ice cream crushed turtles are great but they aren't my favorite candy otherwise 

When I was a wee lad we were out to dinner at a restaurant on a Sunday after church and I ordered turtle soup against the advice of both my parents, afterwards I remember thinking this must be one of those times when your parents are actually right.
I'm no stranger to food but never had the urge to try turtle again.
Dave


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Fingers for sure add flow. Bridges not sure. Never tried both.


More than a wider transfer port? I don't see the advantage.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> For anyone that would like to know the wrap bar like on Dans 064 is a prosafety and can be bought at Madsens


Keith that info is incorrect. It was made by USA handle bars and is no longer being produced. The owner fell ill and they stopped production. Pro Safety is what Madsens sells now but its not the same bar.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Keith that info is incorrect. It was made by USA handle bars and is no longer being produced. The owner fell ill and they stopped production. Pro Safety is what Madsens sells now but its not the same bar.


Does anyone have a picture of the pro safety wrap that Madaens sells now?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a Pro Safety wrap handle for a 066 if anyone needs one.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have a Pro Safety wrap handle for a 066 if anyone needs one.


Ported?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Ported?



I'm not sure what that even means.

Sounds sexual though. Can you post pics?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

PA Dan said:


>


Is that like a weber?


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure what that even means.
> 
> Sounds sexual though. Can you post pics?


Usually you have to pay extra for that sort of satisfaction...


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

What's your Pay Pål address?


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 8, 2015)

mcobb2... make sure it doesn't bounce, you sketchy mofo.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm offended. 








Not really........"I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I installed the bearings last night. PTO side won't hold a bearing. Loose fit.
> I can pull it out by hand with a cold case.
> I had to use scotchbrite pads to clean the powder out of the bearing pockets so that didn't help any I'm sure.
> Gonna try Loctite 620 high temp retaining compound.
> I've used 609 (non-high temp) retaining compound and it is some tough chit. Has 3000psi tensile strength. The 620 should be good for 3500psi at up to 450*f


So for future reference, what should be protocol for blasting cases? Bolted together with old bearings and seals in? No seals? What a about mateing surface of the two cases when doin the inside?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I bet this one has cut a lot more wood than all the other 064's in this thread combined, and probably more than they will ever cut...View attachment 467913


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> So for future reference, what should be protocol for blasting cases? Bolted together with old bearings and seals in? No seals? What a about mateing surface of the two cases when doin the inside?


I blast them with no bearings or seals I just try not to linger in places that don't kneed blasted.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Yes. The Weber is more comfortable for me.


I love there bbq grill


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Yes. The Weber is more comfortable for me.[/QUOT
> The Madsens USA Is the one I want but probably no luck finding one


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 8, 2015)

This saw I sold to my buddy has a Madsens full wrap. It's used but he might sell you the whole saw, if he's still got it....


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 8, 2015)

I like turtles and bridges


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> So for future reference, what should be protocol for blasting cases? Bolted together with old bearings and seals in? No seals? What a about mateing surface of the two cases when doin the inside?


maybe Mike (glock37) will chime in here but he asked me to leave the bearings and seals in from now on, I think the case edge is already basically clean and having them split doesn't pose a problem.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> maybe Mike (glock37) will chime in here but he asked me to leave the bearings and seals in from now on, I think the case edge is already basically clean and having them split doesn't pose a problem.


I sent Mike a link to the thread and asked him to chime in. He's out to dinner so maybe later he will. I know he bolts the case halves together and he has bearings that he cut and he slides them in to protect that area and then plugs the center of the flywheel side.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 8, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I love there bbq grill


I like the west-a-want.

If anyone watches Big Bang theory they will catch that.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> I like the west-a-want.
> 
> If anyone watches Big Bang theory they will catch that.


Funny.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 8, 2015)

At first when we started doing cases we didn't relizes that the bearing bores would erode enough for the bearing to be loose

so after some thinking I use old bearing split them and knock out the innnererds and use the outer races to block off the bores to blasting and Powdering

also the seal bores gets a Silicone stopper pressed into to do the same

we also bolt them together to blast the outside together to keep the mating surface erosion down to a minamin

after the outside is done we unbolt and as fast as we can get the crackcase and other areas we cant get too bolted together blasted

I'm under the belief that when removeing cranks and bearing heat should be used to keep the metal to metal friction down when separating cases

to keep the bearing bores from being enlarged

Mike


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 8, 2015)

The USA bars are nice, I bought one of the last ones that Madsens had for my 066. But to me they do look nice and are comfortable but the oem 3/4 just feels better in my hands


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 8, 2015)

I have the oem bar in my 044 and the USA bar on my 064. I like them both! Ill be cutting with both for a long while tomorrow and see what I can tell after running side by side.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I have the oem bar in my 044 and the USA bar on my 064. I like them both! Ill be cutting with both for a long while tomorrow and see what I can tell after running side by side.


I hope u hate the USA and sell it to me!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 8, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Was there an old bearing in it when it was blasted? I learned that the hard way. It doesn't take much at all to eat the soft magnesium out of there. I put it together with Loctite sleeve or bearing retainer. I forget the PN. Ask @Stihl 041S .


You got the bottle!!!
Hey Brad!!
I'll check.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 8, 2015)

This what it looks like when we blast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> The USA bars are nice, I bought one of the last ones that Madsens had for my 066. But to me they do look nice and are comfortable but the oem 3/4 just feels better in my hands


The oem does feel better but they both look good.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> The USA bars are nice, I bought one of the last ones that Madsens had for my 066. But to me they do look nice and are comfortable but the oem 3/4 just feels better in my hands



Guys out west told me the 3/4 madsens broke easy.

Good thing they were cheap.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Guys out west told me the 3/4 madsens broke easy.
> 
> Good thing they were cheap.


Most of the guys here will not have that problem if you know what i mean.......


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Most of the guys here will not have that problem if you know what i mean.......



10-4 beep beep.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 8, 2015)

I was gonna say the non oem wrap on my 064 will last forever. Lol


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 8, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Most of the guys here will not have that problem if you know what i mean.......


How do ya break a wrap from regular use? I could see if ya throw it every time your done cuttin but....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> How do ya break a wrap from regular use? I could see if ya throw it every time your done cuttin but....


Look at the way it is built vs an oem,the oem has a plastic elbow to absorb vibrations and also allow flex,flexing a solid part and also the vibes could crack the aftermarket faster.the sftermarket full wrap should hold up better due to less flex over the 3/4 type


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Look at the way it is built vs an oem,the oem has a plastic elbow to absorb vibrations and also allow flex,flexing a solid part and also the vibes could crack the aftermarket faster.the sftermarket full wrap should hold up better due to less flex over the 3/4 type



Madsens are in high demand with the PSP union local 3..i wish i would have bought them all..i could have tripled my money...i dont care for how they feel..i like the OEM joints mo betta.

I admire your wisdom sir.


----------



## dall (Dec 8, 2015)

psp ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ported saw polisher


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Madsens are in high demand with the PSP union local 3..i wish i would have bought them all..i could have tripled my money...i dont care for how they feel..i like the OEM joints mo betta.
> 
> I admire your wisdom sir.


Last i heard ,the guy that builds them is getting oldet now and unless someone takes over,they may not carry them after not too long,limited runs on the last few batches.

I have been told if you sound confident when you speak,any bs that leaks from your yapper will sound believable


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 8, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Last i heard ,the guy that builds them is getting oldet now and unless someone takes over,they may not carry them after not too long,limited runs on the last few batches.



Sounds like an investment opputunity..but they feel so cheap to me..maybe ill buy the tooling and create my own new recipe for them.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I bet this one has cut a lot more wood than all the other 064's in this thread combined, and probably more than they will ever cut...View attachment 467913


Yea, but....what weighs more? The wood your 7900 has cut, or the wax that polished it?


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have a Pro Safety wrap handle for a 066 if anyone needs one.


Will it fit my 660?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 9, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yea, but....what weighs more? The wood your 7900 has cut, or the wax that polished it?


Yall shouldnt pick on folks for polishing saws!! I love to clean and wax my saws!!. Think ill start a thread on wax, ratios, and polishing rags!!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 9, 2015)

glock37 said:


> At first when we started doing cases we didn't relizes that the bearing bores would erode enough for the bearing to be loose
> 
> so after some thinking I use old bearing split them and knock out the innnererds and use the outer races to block off the bores to blasting and Powdering
> 
> ...



Looking forward to getting my case back. Hope the deer hunt went well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 9, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Looking forward to getting my case back. Hope the deer hunt went well. Merry Christmas!


Does Glock powder coat cases?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 9, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Does Glock powder coat cases?


Yup


----------



## KG441c (Dec 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Yup


Stihl gray? How much they charge?


----------



## redfin (Dec 9, 2015)

glock37 said:


> This what it looks like when we blast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet its fun to get in all the paint off Mike


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

Newer husky sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

Back to the topic are the bearing new oem that are loose in case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 9, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Stihl gray? How much they charge?


Matched to Stihl grey, send him a pm he'll fix ya up


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 9, 2015)

I'd love a polishing rag thread with wax ratios and stuff like that, I use my saws but that doesn't mean they can't be cleaned and waxed to a high slippery shine!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Will it fit my 660?



Yes sir.....and it's yours for the asking.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yes sir.....and it's yours for the asking.


 Thank you Sir....I'll take it.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 9, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Back to the topic are the bearing new oem that are loose in case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes that is what I sent him new OEM Stihl crankcase bearings
but the cases I sent you for powdering were all used so maybe it spun a bearing in its first life and that is why it was on my parts pile, who knows


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

Maybe im gonna have to measure bearing bores before blasting too see if it worth the effort Idk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Maybe im gonna have to measure bearing bores before blasting too see if it worth the effort Idk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's what I would do Mike.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2015)

Can the cases be knureled ? Or maybe knurel or peen the bearing on the loose side ,they used to knurel valve guides in heads when i was younger


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

Its my belief that if heat is used to remove crank and bearings together the likelihood of enlarging bore is greatly reduced 

You install bearings with heat and bearing installs with no problem 

whynot use heat too remove crank and bearings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 9, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yea, but....what weighs more? The wood your 7900 has cut, or the wax that polished it?


I dunno. Let's see... zero wax, and this much wood in this one load... umm, I believe the answer is "I have a potty mouth". 





KG441c said:


> Does Glock powder coat cases?


Really? C'mon dude. If you need a price, just ask him.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I dunno. Let's see... zero wax, and this much wood in this one load... umm, I believe the answer is "I have a potty mouth".
> View attachment 468270
> 
> 
> Really? C'mon dude. If you need a price, just ask him.


 I like the looks of that wrap handle on that Dolmar....don't think my husky wrap handle goes forward that much.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 9, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> I like the looks of that wrap handle on that Dolmar....don't think my husky wrap handle goes forward that much.



I think that is a custom handle Clint welded up. Seem to remember him doing it on one of his saws, this one might be it.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I dunno. Let's see... zero wax, and this much wood in this one load... umm, I believe the answer is "I have a potty mouth".
> View attachment 468270
> 
> 
> Really? C'mon dude. If you need a price, just ask him.


Whats the deal Clint? U in a bad mood ? I dont need one powder coated right now but was only curious as to the going rate?


----------



## redfin (Dec 9, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Whats the deal Clint? U in a bad mood ?



Haha, i was gonna ask him if he was grouchy today. You need some smiles Clint?


----------



## big t double (Dec 9, 2015)

maybe his pt cruiser broke down?


----------



## redfin (Dec 9, 2015)

big t double said:


> maybe his pt cruiser broke down?


There. You just went.


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I dunno. Let's see... zero wax, and this much wood in this one load... umm, I believe the answer is "I have a potty mouth".
> View attachment 468270
> 
> 
> Really? C'mon dude. If you need a price, just ask him.


Herlo Dolly.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 9, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Whats the deal Clint? U in a bad mood ? I dont need one powder coated right now but was only curious as to the going rate?


I didn't mean to sound grumpy, at all. I was just shocked that everybody on the forum didn't know Mike (Glock37) did powdercoating. I should've put a little smiley in there for you. 

Give him a call, he's a great guy to deal with! I know how much he quoted me, but I didn't want to say the amount, and then have someone call Mike and get a different answer...


Ron660 said:


> I like the looks of that wrap handle on that Dolmar....don't think my husky wrap handle goes forward that much.





bryanr2 said:


> I think that is a custom handle Clint welded up. Seem to remember him doing it on one of his saws, this one might be it.


That's a factory full wrap on my Dolmar. I welded the 3/4 wrap onto my standard 064 handle. I posted a pic of that one a few pages ago. 


big t double said:


> maybe his pt cruiser broke down?


Uh. I'm not sure how to break the news to you, but that is actually kevin, AKA @Magnumitis . I drive a 2006 Dodge Cummins... You can see a pic just a few posts above this one.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2015)

I had some homemade cherry pie a bit ago. Holy chit, was it ever good. If you put some of it on top of your head, your freakin tongue would beat your mfing brains out gittin after it. 

No pics.........I ate it all. If you want after pics I can provide those tomorrow. 

GOOD DAY SIRS


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pic's ?


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Pic's ?


This looks like it's about to go down the crapper


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Pic's ?





Moparmyway said:


> This looks like it's about to go down the crapper


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2015)

Ohhh my ,how many pies did chu eat


----------



## huskihl (Dec 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I dunno. Let's see... zero wax, and this much wood in this one load... umm, I believe the answer is "I have a potty mouth".
> View attachment 468270
> 
> 
> Really? C'mon dude. If you need a price, just ask him.





cgraham1 said:


> I didn't mean to sound grumpy, at all. I was just shocked that everybody on the forum didn't know Mike (Glock37) did powdercoating. I should've put a little smiley in there for you.
> 
> Give him a call, he's a great guy to deal with! I know how much he quoted me, but I didn't want to say the amount, and then have someone call Mike and get a different answer...
> 
> ...


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 9, 2015)

You definitely don't squeak when you fart. Ouch, I'd need a epidural to pass that.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 9, 2015)

Round nosed boat tail looks like that packs a punch too ...... What's the ballistic coefficient look like on that hog ?? 

Jesse


----------



## Derf (Dec 9, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> yes that is what I sent him new OEM Stihl crankcase bearings
> but the cases I sent you for powdering were all used so maybe it spun a bearing in its first life and that is why it was on my parts pile, who knows



The bearing is a tight press fit, to me it feels like 2-4 thou press fit. To sand blast off that much material you'd have to use a very aggressive media (which maybe Mike uses?) and really dwell on that bearing pocket (something Mike probably doesn't do). If the bearing locked up its possible it spun, which could definitely loosen up the seat. But I haven't heard of spinning a bearing. It would have to run really dry, and it's usually lubricated by the mix from the backside I believe. Straight gas would have a more immediate reaction from the piston locking up than the bearing. Still, anything is possible. 

Trying to knurl the case is a good idea, but that will be really hard. I don't know what tool you would use to get in there. If it were me, I would get a sharp punch or nail and a hammer and dimple into the bearing seat wall with it a bunch. That might help tighten the seat up. I would also use red loctite to make sure that bearing doesn't spin. 

Next time you break down the saw, if you're lucky enough that the bearing is still in there tight you'll have to heat the case up good to defeat the loctite and get the bearing out.


----------



## Tor R (Dec 9, 2015)

Derf said:


> The bearing is a tight press fit, to me it feels like 2-4 thou press fit. To sand blast off that much material you'd have to use a very aggressive media (which maybe Mike uses?) and really dwell on that bearing pocket (something Mike probably doesn't do). I


no one sandblast bearing seat.
I've been in sandblasting painting trade for 8 years, oil instalation systems, all bearing places are not to be toutch with sandblasting


----------



## drf255 (Dec 9, 2015)

My jug done. We shall see. 









I know you guys appreciate nice jugs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's the start of my attempt at a hybrid...I have a cylinder lined up...just gotta get time to go get it from the dude. So...is it sacrilegious to use the old style metal tag plastics knowing they have to be ground on to make fit? I don't know the rules and etiquette of saw stuff. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

Clean ted clean hot water scrub brush an uc tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

We got to learn ya ted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 9, 2015)

big t double said:


> Here's the start of my attempt at a hybrid...I have a cylinder lined up...just gotta get time to go get it from the dude. So...is it sacrilegious to use the old style metal tag plastics knowing they have to be ground on to make fit? I don't know the rules and etiquette of saw stuff. Sorry for the derail. View attachment 468472


Thats a lot cleaner than my hybrid started!


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

See dan learnt from me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Dec 9, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Clean ted clean hot water scrub brush an uc tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parts are at the shop...gonna get the s&b degreaser and hot pressure washer treatment sometime this week. Pressure washer busted a line today!


----------



## big t double (Dec 9, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Thats a lot cleaner than my hybrid started!


Yup...I'm right there with you. I've had that tank kickin around for a few years so it's collected it's fair share of dirt and grime.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

Uc the whole thing once u get here apart looks like a buildable bunch of parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Dec 9, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Uc the whole thing once u get here apart looks like a buildable bunch of parts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uc ain't big enough. Our wash bay can fit a skid loader though so there's plenty of room there.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I dunno. Let's see... zero wax, and this much wood in this one load... umm, I believe the answer is "I have a potty mouth".
> View attachment 468270
> 
> 
> Really? C'mon dude. If you need a price, just ask him.


I hear ya Clint! Two gallons of mix and all this wood with no wax in sight! How can this be?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 9, 2015)

drf255 said:


> My jug done. We shall see.
> 
> View attachment 468466
> View attachment 468467
> ...


I like jugs but I love boobs.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 9, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I like jugs but I love boobs.


You guys should take a look at this then


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 9, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I hope u hate the USA and sell it to me!!![emoji23]


Cut a ton with both saws today. Love them both. Strange thing happened with that USA bar though....I used it a lot and it didnt break?


----------



## glock37 (Dec 9, 2015)

huskihl said:


> You guys should take a look at this thenView attachment 468498



Big juggs go inside those cups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Here's the start of my attempt at a hybrid...I have a cylinder lined up...just gotta get time to go get it from the dude. So...is it sacrilegious to use the old style metal tag plastics knowing they have to be ground on to make fit? I don't know the rules and etiquette of saw stuff. Sorry for the derail. View attachment 468472


Grind what ya got

Lot of talk bout buildin hybrids lately


----------



## Derf (Dec 10, 2015)

drf255 said:


> My jug done. We shall see.
> 
> View attachment 468466
> View attachment 468467
> ...



Nice grinding work. Should help it compete against the quad port huskies. Lol.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 10, 2015)

Derf said:


> Nice grinding work. Should help it compete against the quad port huskies. Lol.


Yup. If your Husky's actually start and run, maybe I will race you.


----------



## Derf (Dec 10, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Yup. If your Husky's actually start and run, maybe I will race you.



Haha, too funny! I was going to end my post with "let's get together and race!"


----------



## big t double (Dec 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Grind what ya got
> 
> Lot of talk bout buildin hybrids lately


Cool...I'll grind my plastics to fit if you grind my cylinder to run fast.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Cool...I'll grind my plastics to fit if you grind my cylinder to run fast.


Ok but I'm taking the jug that runs the best


----------



## big t double (Dec 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Ok but I'm taking the jug that runs the best


No problem...just don't tell me. I'm pretty f'n stupid.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Grind what ya got
> 
> Lot of talk bout buildin hybrids lately


Contagious I tell ya, contagious!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> No problem...just don't tell me. I'm pretty f'n stupid.


If he don't im sure someone else will!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Ok but I'm taking the jug that runs the best


That sounds fair! Practice on those two then ill send mine out![emoji41]


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 10, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Yup. If your Husky's actually start and run, maybe I will race you.


Can I play? If I can give me a few days to get one of my huskys running.


----------



## hseII (Dec 10, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> Can I play? If I can give me a few days to get one of my huskys running.


Jumpa Cables, or a BoosterPack?


----------



## big t double (Dec 10, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> If he don't im sure someone else will!





PA Dan said:


> That sounds fair! Practice on those two then ill send mine out![emoji41]


Send it anyways...hes buildin runners.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 10, 2015)

hseII said:


> Jumpa Cables, or a BoosterPack?


Can't find my cables, gotta booster pack I can borrow?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> No problem...just don't tell me. I'm pretty f'n stupid.


That's sig worthy right there. Simply genius


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Send it anyways...hes buildin runners.


----------



## big t double (Dec 10, 2015)

huskihl said:


> That's sig worthy right there. Simply genius


Knock yourself out...I'll pm my paypal for the royalty checks


----------



## huskihl (Dec 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Knock yourself out...I'll pm my paypal for the royalty checks


Dammit....can't have nuthin fer free nowadays


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 10, 2015)

Loose bearings?
Loctite 620 is your friend.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> Can't find my cables, gotta booster pack I can borrow?


Quit pussyfooting around and just push start that pig 

Jesse


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> Can I play? If I can give me a few days to get one of my huskys running.



I'm in too!


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds like we got are selves a race! If we can get them all running at the same time.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

How bout it deets, u got a saw that will run with these huskys?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 11, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Loose bearings?
> Loctite 620 is your friend.


That's what we be waitin fer!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

Its no hybrid but its getting ported


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Its no hybrid but its getting portedView attachment 469047
> View attachment 469048


It's very nice! Is it missing something?[emoji6]


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> It's very nice! Is it missing something?[emoji6]


Ya ya!!! Lol! Thinkin on the Madsens Pro Safety


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Its no hybrid but its getting portedView attachment 469047
> View attachment 469048


Beautiful saw, one of my favorites. I love any flat top 1122.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

The Pro Safety was on my 064 when I got it and it didnt have a chain brake. Make sure it will work with that bar. You can use an oem 3/4 wrap with regular brake handle. Check with Glock37 for part numbers.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

Ya I think its brake # 9102 ill have to use


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> The Pro Safety was on my 064 when I got it and it didnt have a chain brake. Make sure it will work with that bar. You can use an oem 3/4 wrap with regular brake handle. Check with Glock37 for part numbers.


Will a 066 or 660 oem wrap work on the 064?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

I believe they are too wide but someone used a spacer and made it work.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's what we be waitin fer!!!


I did get it shipped today with some muffler deflectors that Red97 makes an sells.
If I were any slower I would have to get a "take a number machine" for people waiting to be disappointed by me


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I did get it shipped today with some muffler deflectors that Red97 makes an sells.
> If I were any slower I would have to get a "take a number machine" for people waiting to be disappointed by me


Don't Give My Wife Any Ideas.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's what we be waitin fer!!!


The 620 takes more heat. 
And you don't need the higher fill some others have. 
Sorry for the wait. 
If ya got it, 680 will work.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 11, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> The 620 takes more heat.
> And you don't need the higher fill some others have.
> Sorry for the wait.
> If ya got it, 680 will work.


All I have is 609


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Its no hybrid but its getting portedView attachment 469047
> View attachment 469048



I'm drooling, and I would leave that handle be.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

I had a 3/4 on my 064 but took it off, I like the look of a 3/4 but prefer the standard handlebar.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Will a 066 or 660 oem wrap work on the 064?


 You can try mine when I get it in. That's if you let me play with your 064.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I believe they are too wide but someone used a spacer and made it work.


 I have a history question....well two:
1) When did Stihl stop making the 064?
2) When did Stihl start making the 660?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

I believe the 066 came out in 93 and I think the 064 stopped around then. 

I have 2 red-light saws and the date on the plastic is 93


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> You can try mine when I get it in. That's if you let me play with your 064.


Lol!! Deal! Me and John have quit a pile of sawz down here to play with! Sounds like a day to go to the sawmill and buy some cants


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

A short case 066 wrap will fit a 064 but you can't get the brake of if you trip it.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Will a 066 or 660 oem wrap work on the 064?


Don't get any Ideas!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> A short case 066 wrap will fit a 064 but you can't get the brake of if you trip it.


Ya a fellow told me if using the wrap bars that brake handle # 9102 and #9105 would work depending on the size u have


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> Don't get any Ideas!


Lol!! We need to transfer that mint 066 artic heating element to the 064!!!


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya a fellow told me if using the wrap bars that brake handle # 9102 and #9105 would work depending on the size u have


I just try not to trip the brake. Lol


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 11, 2015)

You mean this one?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I just try not to trip the brake. Lol


I rarely use mine. Its good insurance though to have it ready


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> View attachment 469142
> View attachment 469143
> 
> You mean this one?


Oh u done up and done it now!!!! Ill get to run that bad boy Tuesday??!!


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes you will.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I think the weber works with the half wrap brake flag. Saves about $30 over having to find another brake handle.


Mike do all the webers have that rough texturing?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

The brake works fine you just can't get it off.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Yes. It's not really that rough feeling. It wasn't uncomfortable without gloves.


I like the pro safety also but probably be better off with stock 3/4 wrap


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> If you can find the right brake handle. There is a difference in the width on the 064 and 066 on brake handles.


Ya Joe Johnson gave me the 9102 and 9105 handle #s depending on the width u have as to which will work


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hybrids, HYBRIDS, bring back the HYBRIDS!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

Keith if you order a new oem 3/4 wrap it will work with your brake handle. Glock37 will chime in with part numbers soon. Beer and pizza are in our way right now! Just blasted my hybrid case halves and recoil! Time to eat!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

There was one! It was converted back to a 440 and now resides in KY


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Keith if you order a new oem 3/4 wrap it will work with your brake handle. Glock37 will chime in with part numbers soon. Beer and pizza are in our way right now! Just blasted my hybrid case halves and recoil! Time to eat!


Hey!! Saws, beer, and pizza! Yall have it made!!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Hey!! Saws, beer, and pizza! Yall have it made!!


Ya buddy!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Ya buddy!


Blue Moon with a orange?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 469152
> 
> There was one! It was converted back to a 440 and now resides in KY


I'm in the market for a 3\4 for a 044.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeppers! Tasting pretty good!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I'm in the market for a 3\4 for a 044.


Saw a used one on ebay today


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll have a look, all this hybrid talk has got me building one.


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

Dan it looks like you accidentally got fruit in your beer.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

Better than fruit in your water!


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

How dare you dan...How dare you. Pilsner of life more like it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

Fruit in beer ? ... do we all hold hands soon ?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Fruit in beer ? ... do we all hold hands soon ?


Na...well maybe you and Ted?


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Fruit in beer ? ... do we all hold hands soon ?



My hands are too small...it's embarrassing. I'm going to call you soon...I need glove recommendations for tiny hands.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

The fruit in beer would make it to heavy for a limp wristed ass wrangler to lift.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

big t double said:


> My hands are too small...it's embarrassing. I'm going to call you soon...I need glove recommendations for tiny hands.



Ok ill be waiting 

But i but i dont wear ***** mittens either my dad would have bought me a skirt to match..id give you bad advice.


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> The fruit in beer would make it to heavy for a limp wristed ass wrangler to lift.


While I admit I am slightly limp wristed...I can honestly say I've never wrangled an ass. Per se.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Fruit in beer ? ... do we all hold hands soon ?


Hey down here in La. A Blue Moon with an orange in it is the thing.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Hey down here in La. A Blue Moon with an orange in it is the thing.



At the blue oyster ?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

big t double said:


> While I admit I am slightly limp waisted...I can honestly say I've never wrangled an ass. Per se.


I've had about a dozen of them blue moons one fine evening at the saloon, things went bad after the 12th one, or so they tell me.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I've had about a dozen of them blue moons one fine evening at the saloon, things went bad after the 12th one, or so they tell me.


Lol!! Ya they got alil kick


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> At the blue oyster ?


Its a beer most folks down here have at casual sittings or with a steak, after that when the bbq and crawfish boils break out its budlight and millerlite


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Its a beer most folks down here have at casual sittings or with a steak, after that when the bbq and crawfish boils break out its budlight and millerlite


Its never Bud light or Miller light![emoji23]


----------



## redfin (Dec 11, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Hybrids, HYBRIDS, bring back the HYBRIDS!


I like Blue moon also but since you asked.


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I've had about a dozen of them blue moons one fine evening at the saloon, things went bad after the 12th one, or so they tell me.


Did it involve ass wrangling?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Its a beer most folks down here have at casual sittings or with a steak, after that when the bbq and crawfish boils break out its budlight and millerlite


I don't recommend ever having more than 1 or 2, orange flavored puke isn't as good as it sounds.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Its a beer most folks down here have at casual sittings or with a steak, after that when the bbq and crawfish boils break out its budlight and millerlite



I really wanna come down and see you southern boys and eat crawfish and steak...do they have iron city and old german down there ?..or ill drink busch .. mexican piss for special occasions.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 11, 2015)

big t double said:


> Did it involve ass wrangling?


Unfortunately yes it did.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I really wanna come down and see you southern boys and eat crawfish and steak...do they have iron city and old german down there ?..or ill drink busch .. mexican piss for special occasions.


La. Is known for food and drinks. Especially down around New Orleans . I dont drink anymore though but we have good groceries down this way


----------



## redfin (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I really wanna come down and see you southern boys and eat crawfish and steak...do they have iron city and old german down there ?..or ill drink busch .. mexican piss for special occasions.


I have family in Baton Rouge, crafish and taters laid out on a picnic table and everyone standing around it eating was better than thanksgiving dinner..


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I really wanna come down and see you southern boys and eat crawfish and steak...do they have iron city and old german down there ?..or ill drink busch .. mexican piss for special occasions.



You're welcome here anytime young man. We'll throw some steaks on the grill and shoot the ****.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Fruit in beer ? ... do we all hold hands soon ?


I think a lime in a corona is fruit in beer ,if you pic the lime from a tree it's a fruit i believe .


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I think a lime in a corona is fruit in beer ,if you pic the lime from a tree it's a fruit i believe .





What about lime in a rum drank?

The bar maid was being a smart ass.


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> La. Is known for food and drinks. Especially down around New Orleans . I dont drink anymore though but we have good groceries down this way


Yaint even got to go to NoLans: there's good food from Shreveport south. 

Aunt Sue has a crawfish farm that is some of the best.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2015)

hseII said:


> View attachment 469161
> 
> 
> What about lime in a rum drank?
> ...


That is a fruit loop


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

After a nice talk with teddy we decided the blue oyster was a good place for me to try fruit in my beer..see you hybrid queers when you get there.. ( ted is the one in the blue shirt )


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

I look good too.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I think a lime in a corona is fruit in beer ,if you pic the lime from a tree it's a fruit i believe .



I never drank lime in corona..didnt seem right..but one of my dawgs was in so cal for work three years ago and said he talked to a few brown guys that said mexicans laugh at americans for puttin lime in corona..they only do that to keep bugs from gettin in the bottle..


----------



## huskihl (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 469165
> 
> 
> After a nice talk with teddy we decided the blue oyster was a good place for me to try fruit in my beer..see you hybrid queers when you get there.. ( ted is the one in the blue shirt )


In the words of @Adirondackstihl , "That's ghey".


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

huskihl said:


> In the words of @Adirondackstihl , "That's ghey".



Ted just ordered a " log jammer " after that dance with mr moustache..the bartender just smiled at him...im outta here.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

KG441c said:


> La. Is known for food and drinks. Especially down around New Orleans . I dont drink anymore though but we have good groceries down this way



Ive seen it on the food network.. " cajun cookin " in LA ...it makes me phuckin hungry..you cowboys eat good in the south.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Its never Bud light or Miller light![emoji23]



He was half right daniel son..it is miller lite.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ted just ordered a " log jammer " after that dance with mr moustache..the bartender just smiled at him...im outta here.


Hmmm. Log jammer you say. I had Lil t half pegged for Sex on the bench. Lol


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You're welcome here anytime young man. We'll throw some steaks on the grill and shoot the ****.


Ill bring the pie!


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Hmmm. Log jammer you say. I had Lil t half pegged for Sex on the bench. Lol


Well...I go both ways. Depends how I'm feelin that day. Wait...that didn't come out right.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

big t double said:


> Well...I go both ways. Depends how I'm feelin that day. Wait...that didn't come out right.


I heard that about your kind!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 11, 2015)

Both ways?

Oh My.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ac dc Up down. Left right. In out too and frow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Both ways?
> 
> Oh My.


Can I come have steak too?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a steak for you.......


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2015)

big t double said:


> Can I come have steak too?



No queers allowed...you eat enough beef anyway weirdo.

Ill never look at you the same after that dance you did with "rambro" and "king dong"


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> No queers allowed...you eat enough beef anyway weirdo.
> 
> Ill never look at you the same after that dance you did with "rambro" and "king dong"



for a small statured white guy, I'm a fantastic dancer...admit it.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ive seen it on the food network.. " cajun cookin " in LA ...it makes me phuckin hungry..you cowboys eat good in the south.


Lol!! Yep!! Me and Laslab cuttin wood both look like Fat Albert Lumberjacks we eat so good down here!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I really wanna come down and see you southern boys and eat crawfish and steak...do they have iron city and old german down there ?..or ill drink busch .. mexican piss for special occasions.


Cmon. Probably no steak here when u come! We will do it right with Crawfish and Boudin on a Louisiana Saturday Night!! ! My buddy Laslab can boils dem crawdads!!! We will add some corn, potatoes, butter, onions and crawfish boil in the pot! HOT HOT!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2015)

hseII said:


> Yaint even got to go to NoLans: there's good food from Shreveport south.
> 
> Aunt Sue has a crawfish farm that is some of the best.


Oh ya! Crawfish season is like football season down here


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 12, 2015)

big t double said:


> Well...I go both ways. Depends how I'm feelin that day. Wait...that didn't come out right.



don't ya mean "what you feel that day"

was it right going in?


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 12, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Hey down here in La. A Blue Moon with an orange in it is the thing.


 I thought it was Moonshine and Schlitz.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 12, 2015)

KG441c said:


> La. Is known for food and drinks. Especially down around New Orleans . I dont drink anymore though but we have good groceries down this way


 Dinner last night was fried squirrel, fried deer steak/backstrap, and Michelob.....really.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> I thought it was Moonshine and Schlitz.


Only in Zwolle!!! Lol!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Dinner last night was fried squirrel, fried deer steak/backstrap, and Michelob.....really.


La. Groceries


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 12, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Only in Zwolle!!! Lol!!!


 My cousins live there! They prefer turtle over catfish. They're good people though...part Choctaw like me. Just don't make'm mad!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 12, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> My cousins live there! They prefer turtle over catfish. They're good people though...part Choctaw like me. Just don't make'm mad!


They cant drink the firewater!! Lol!! Makes them go on the warpath!!!


----------



## glock37 (Dec 12, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> The Pro Safety was on my 064 when I got it and it didnt have a chain brake. Make sure it will work with that bar. You can use an oem 3/4 wrap with regular brake handle. Check with Glock37 for part numbers.











Ones a pic with the 9105 brake handle and the 9103 that will let you release brake and still look right 
The 9105 is whats needed if using a fullwrap handle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 12, 2015)

I have the full wrap and would love to find a 3/4 wrap so my brake would work on my 064/066.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 12, 2015)

The oem 3/4 will work with the 9103 brake handle available at dealer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm just partial to the 3/4 also.
I'd just swap with someone. 
Thanks Ol Buddy


----------



## drf255 (Dec 12, 2015)

Guys that drink bluemoon with oranges in it have Man-ginas.

Especially when porting saws in their panties.

The visual I get is quite disturbing.


----------



## hseII (Dec 12, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> That is a fruit loop


Yes She is, but there's never a dull moment.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 12, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Ones a pic with the 9105 brake handle and the 9103 that will let you release brake and still look right
> The 9105 is whats needed if using a fullwrap handle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would I need the 9105 brake handle if I use a pro safety full wrap on a 660?


----------



## glock37 (Dec 12, 2015)

Ifs its a full wrap that is straight across yes you would but remember the 9105 is the brake handle for a 064 a 066 660 is wider at the brake mounting so it may be a different number 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Dec 12, 2015)

I was correct check the PDF !


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 12, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Guys that drink bluemoon with oranges in it have Man-ginas.
> 
> Especially when porting saws in their panties.
> 
> The visual I get is quite disturbing.


Just so happens that I only port saws while wearing panties, and I could use a bikini wax, I'm a hairy dude.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 12, 2015)

tmi


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 12, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Ifs its a full wrap that is straight across yes you would but remember the 9105 is the brake handle for a 064 a 066 660 is wider at the brake mounting so it may be a different number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I got the full wrap from Bailey for the 066/660.
I got an 064 and am still confused. I'm an Ol Phart.
Lookin for an 064 3/4 wrap I guess.
Jeremy: Loctite goes out Monday. 
Anything else ya need?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 12, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Would I need the 9105 brake handle if I use a pro safety full wrap on a 660?


I had a reg handle on my 660 when it had a pro saftey ,only pic i can find right now ,how do you like my sight lines ,lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 12, 2015)

Then there is the oem stihl full wrap for an 066 

.


----------



## hseII (Dec 12, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I had a reg handle on my 660 when it had a pro saftey ,only pic i can find right now ,how do you like my sight lines ,lol
> View attachment 469399


What'd cha do with the pro safety wrap?


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 13, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I had a reg handle on my 660 when it had a pro saftey ,only pic i can find right now ,how do you like my sight lines ,lol
> View attachment 469399


 Is that an oversize clutch cover? If so, does it work that much better than standard size? Pro safety bar looks stout.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Is that an oversize clutch cover? If so, does it work that much better than standard size? Pro safety bar looks stout.


Is what most saws have around here ,the wrap saws use that cover to protect your finger tips because with a wrap your fingers getcloser to the chain and chip exit and when cutting overhead shoots the chips away from you instead of showering you with chips


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 13, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Then there is the oem stihl full wrap for an 066 View attachment 469403
> View attachment 469404
> .


Pro Safety wrap looks stronger than the Stihl wrap....thicker at the bottom too. Just by comparing pics.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> He was half right daniel son..it is miller lite.


Stopped at a microbrewery the other day, one guy I work with orders a Miller lite, the bartender says we only sell what we make. Guy says ok what is the closest thing you got to Miller lite? Bartender says the only thing we got like ML is probly just tap water.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 13, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Stopped at a microbrewery the other day, one guy I work with orders a Miller lite, the bartender says we only sell what we make. Guy says ok what is the closest thing you got to Miller lite? Bartender says the only thing we got like ML is probly just tap water. [emoji23]


I knew the answer before I got to it! Ya hear that Ted?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 13, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Stopped at a microbrewery the other day, one guy I work with orders a Miller lite, the bartender says we only sell what we make. Guy says ok what is the closest thing you got to Miller lite? Bartender says the only thing we got like ML is probly just tap water.


I've heard that up here at Shorts Brewery also


----------



## drf255 (Dec 13, 2015)

My microbrewery said I could get a cup from the urinal.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 13, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Stopped at a microbrewery the other day, one guy I work with orders a Miller lite, the bartender says we only sell what we make. Guy says ok what is the closest thing you got to Miller lite? Bartender says the only thing we got like ML is probly just tap water. [emoji23]


What did you drink?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

drf255 said:


> My microbrewery said I could get a cup from the urinal.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> What did you drink?


Czar imperial stout 12%
And some kind of red ale


----------



## big t double (Dec 13, 2015)

I drink from the urinal from time to time...what the big deal? The urinal cakes add great flavor.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 13, 2015)

big t double said:


> I drink from the urinal from time to time...what the big deal? The urinal cakes add great flavor.



I knew there was something wring with that guy !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Dec 13, 2015)

Are the guys that are putting together these hybrids drilling and tapping the cylinder mount holes to use the larger 460 bolts? And is there any benefit to using an 064 piston? Hey...how bout that...an on topic comment/question.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 13, 2015)

big t double said:


> Are the guys that are putting together these hybrids drilling and tapping the cylinder mount holes to use the larger 460 bolts? And is there any benefit to using an 064 piston? Hey...how bout that...an on topic comment/question.



There you go ted asking some useful question now you done did it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

big t double said:


> Are the guys that are putting together these hybrids drilling and tapping the cylinder mount holes to use the larger 460 bolts? And is there any benefit to using an 064 piston? Hey...how bout that...an on topic comment/question.



Yes, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are good and good for you.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 13, 2015)

What the hell does that have to do with hybrid build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 13, 2015)

I have at least 2 pb&j's everyday.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 13, 2015)

Barbecue chicken on the grill and portabella mushrooms with rice! It was out on the grill in shorts! Celebration dinner after the Steelers broke the Bengals!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 13, 2015)

Now we got this back on track!


----------



## big t double (Dec 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yes, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are good and good for you.


Exactly the info I was looking for. You're so very kind and forthcoming with your knowledge. Thnaks.


----------



## big t double (Dec 13, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Barbecue chicken on the grill and portabella mushrooms with rice! It was out on the grill in shorts! Celebration dinner after the Steelers broke the Bengals!


And miller lite?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

big t double said:


> Exactly the info I was looking for. You're so very kind and forthcoming with your knowledge. Thnaks.



Here to help.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 13, 2015)

aftermarket or oem?


Mastermind said:


> Yes, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are good and good for you.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 13, 2015)

Oem of course, and obviously ported.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 13, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Barbecue chicken on the grill and portabella mushrooms with rice! It was out on the grill in shorts! Celebration dinner after the Steelers broke the Bengals!


It was in shorts?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> aftermarket or oem?



OEM @ 40:1


----------



## redfin (Dec 13, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Dinner last night was fried squirrel, fried deer steak/backstrap, and Michelob.....really.


Dinner tonight was venison sausage chili. Not a fan of "red" chili. Kids like it.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 13, 2015)

Its a western PA thing.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 13, 2015)

40:1, living on the edge I see


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah



32:1 FTW


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> OEM @ 40:1



foreign or domestic?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 13, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> foreign or domestic?


Homebrew!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

big t double said:


> Are the guys that are putting together these hybrids drilling and tapping the cylinder mount holes to use the larger 460 bolts? And is there any benefit to using an 064 piston? Hey...how bout that...an on topic comment/question.


I used the larger 46 bolts but it is more slotting of the holes when you do it that way. I had a brand new meteor piston that I was gunna use but never got around to gettin it machined. You could have massive comp. with a 64 piston


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

I used the hybrid most of the day on Saturday, it ran great and was able to cut a lot longer on a tank than I expected. Me and another guy fell, limbed, and bucked 42 trees


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yes.



creamy or chunky?
white or wheat?
grape or strawberry?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

Creamy 
White........

Wait what are we talkin bout again


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 13, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Creamy
> White........
> 
> Wait what are we talkin bout again



well.............
ummmmm.......
ya


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> creamy or chunky?
> white or wheat?
> grape or strawberry?



Yes, no, maybe........

I didn't mean to, I was confused.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>


Bet she has "hybrid" tits


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yes, no, maybe........
> 
> I didn't mean to, I was confused.



sooo, where do you put it?


----------



## Derf (Dec 13, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>



Hey, where did you find pictures of my girlfriend?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

Derf said:


> Hey, where did you find pictures of my girlfriend?


My place!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> sooo, where do you put it?



I'll be damned if I know. WTF are we talking about anyway? 

Oh look........a butterfly.


----------



## Onan18 (Dec 13, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Bet she has "hybrid" tits



Do you really care, does anyone REALLY care?!

Sorry for the derail Jeremy, back to the build.

Joe


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Do you really care, does anyone REALLY care?!
> 
> Sorry for the derail Jeremy, back to the build.
> 
> Joe



Who are you and where is my shirt?


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Dec 13, 2015)

SQUIRREL!!!.....wait, what? Oh ya hybrids


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 13, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Do you really care, does anyone REALLY care?!
> 
> Sorry for the derail Jeremy, back to the build.
> 
> Joe


Their real if I can touch em


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 13, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Bet she has "hybrid" tits


Hybrid or ported?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 13, 2015)

The 362cm is awesome.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> View attachment 469974



no and no


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> The 362cm is awesome.



whats that in inches?


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 14, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> My place!



I was wondering where she went


----------



## drf255 (Dec 14, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>


Yup, thems ain't real, but I'd let it slide. 

Only way I'd throw her out of bed is if she wanted to do it on the floor


----------



## redfin (Dec 14, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Sorry for the derail Jeremy, back to the build.
> 
> Joe



What this build you speak of?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> Are the guys that are putting together these hybrids drilling and tapping the cylinder mount holes to use the larger 460 bolts? And is there any benefit to using an 064 piston? Hey...how bout that...an on topic comment/question.


REPORTED!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2015)

Chainsaws scare me. 

Sometimes they say mean and hurtful things too.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 14, 2015)

Any options out there for a 260 hybrid ??

Jesse


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaws scare me.
> 
> Sometimes they say mean and hurtful things too.


man up...or fill out a butthurt report and we'll put it on file at corporate.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 14, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Any options out there for a 260 hybrid ??
> 
> Jesse


I'll be working on one this winter.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'll be working on one this winter.



What top end are you contemplating?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'll be working on one this winter.


I got a nice Aftermarket 075 top end you could slap on there if ya really want to go big


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What top end are you contemplating?



Oh hell......that was chainsaw related. 

I apologize. 

To redeem myself......this picture.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What top end are you contemplating?


I gotta figure out piston pin diameters.

I wanna try to go either 044 jug on an 036 or 036 on 026.

Now that I have enough jugs, cases and pistons, I can do some measuring. It may not be possible, But I figure I could lathe cut off the stock base and weld on 1/4" 6061 plate to make whatever I want.

Lots of obstacles here and it may not be possible.

Hence the "try" part.


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What top end are you contemplating?


reported


----------



## drf255 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh hell......that was chainsaw related.
> 
> I apologize.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with a little head.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 14, 2015)

Must be a slow day ted very talkative today. Get too work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Dec 14, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I got a nice Aftermarket 075 top end you could slap on there if ya really want to go big


I'll be in touch. Any 090 parts???


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Must be a slow day ted very talkative today. Get too work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


poopy weather...and tired of looking at briggs preseason order. need a break sometimes...banter


----------



## glock37 (Dec 14, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I got a nice Aftermarket 075 top end you could slap on there if ya really want to go big



Oh boy did you say go big !!

I hope that dosent wake someone up with big on his mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 14, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'll be working on one this winter.


Maybe you missed the memo ... It is winter so get on with it allreaddy and share all your hard work so I can copy it and impress all of the sheep in my immediate vicinity with my superior chainsaw madmaxiumacation .... Nah I was just curious if there was anything that could be done with the 260 as I just split the cases on a 260 rebuild last night .... Cylinder is somewhat questionable ..... Might be a good candidate for some rookie porting .... 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 14, 2015)

Sry about all that chainsaw nonsense I must have diarhetic fingers ummmm errr no chainsaws hear 


Jesse


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 14, 2015)

chainsaws?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> whats that in inches?


142.52


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Sry about all that chainsaw nonsense I must have diarhetic fingers ummmm errr no chainsaws hear View attachment 470011
> 
> 
> Jesse


I see theres a glory hole installed in that bag...you don't have to tell me what its for...I can infer


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

drf255 said:


> I'll be in touch. Any 090 parts???


I think I have an OEM 880 air filter and I am pretty sure I have Farmertec 090 Jugs sitting on a shelf looking lonely 
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> madmaxiumacation



REPPED


and that ridiculous-assed picture deserves rep as well


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Dec 14, 2015)

for big t


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> for big t


Aww shucks...thanks big guy


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## KG441c (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>





Adirondackstihl said:


>


If thats whats on the next set of shirts im pretty sure my wife wont let me wear it!!


----------



## huskihl (Dec 14, 2015)

This sucks. Any time I post my favorite jiggly pic on here it gets deleted. Like I'm some kind of perv er sumpthin


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

huskihl said:


> .....Like I'm some kind of perv er sumpthin


well...is that really far from the truth?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

So Dave sent some Farmertec stuff to try out on this build. I installed the Farmertec chain adjuster and discovered a small issue.
The plastic bushing was a bit on the thick side where the slide pin rides over the top. So I took a mill bastard and milled the plastic down a bit. It helped.....but something else was snagging.





Back side of the pin




Few passes with a file




Much better....


----------



## huskihl (Dec 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> well...is that really far from the truth?


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 14, 2015)

huskihl said:


> View attachment 470026


That's one sexy chimp! Nice avatar!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

You gonna tap a new vent in there ? that one may have sand in it from the blasting .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> You gonna tap a new vent in there ? that one may have sand in it from the blasting .


I should huh?
I saw some sand in there and thought the same.
I'll get ahold of @mcobb2 and have him send one along with the updated bar studs


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I should huh?
> I saw some sand in there and thought the same.
> I'll get ahold of @mcobb2 and have him send one along with the updated bar studs


Yeah the little spring in there may hold debris ,just punch it into the tank and shake it around till it falls out the cap hole ,then tap a new one in with a small hammer ,think they are only a few bucks ,will keep from seeping oil and having a puddle under the saw .The new style bar studs are much nicer ,do not have to lift the bar when snugging the bar nuts .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Getting the vent outta the tank shouldn't be a problem.....sittin like this right now....


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

So, since we are derailed anyway:

Yesterday I visited a HS friend I had not seen in over 30 years. He collects "stuff". Has an assortment of bull dozers & excavators, many of them very old. One of his bull dozers has a block & tackle to lift that blade, and has been sold to a museum in CT (It is WWII era).

He also has _*hundreds*_ of riding and non riding lawn mowers, and _*a few chainsaws, *_including several 2 man saws. Likely the most unusual one I saw was a 2 man saw that had two handles on the operators side (one for each hand), and ran on a 2 cylinder Mercury marine motor. I believe he said it was a Dolmar.

Real interesting stuff. I know he sells some of the large equipment, but when I asked him about selling anything else he told me "sell" is a four letter word, he much prefers "buy"!!!

He is very good friends with my other friend Harold, and I will have to see if I can get them both to come to a GTG in the future.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

You get the bearing fit resolved ?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

I didn't do this on my personal hybrid build and didn't have an issue, but for peace of mind, I'm gonna clearance the case on this build.
You can see the blue lines where I'm going to grind.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So, since we are derailed anyway:
> 
> Yesterday I visited a HS friend I had not seen in over 30 years. He collects "stuff". Has an assortment of bull dozers & excavators, many of them very old. One of his bull dozers has a block & tackle to lift that blade, and has been sold to a museum in CT (It is WWII era).
> 
> ...


I'm trying to resolve the derailment Mike by posting relevant build info. You ain't helpin


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> You get the bearing fit resolved ?


Just waiting for the mailman to drop off the Loctite 620


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

@Trx250r180 
Do you have the pic showing where you clearanced the case on the saw you builded?


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry Jeremy, I posted as you were posting! At least it was chainsaw relevant!


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I didn't do this on my personal hybrid build and didn't have an issue, but for peace of mind, I'm gonna clearance the case on this build.
> You can see the blue lines where I'm going to grind.


Is this completely necessary? Wondering if I should do the same. A few pages back I also asked about going to the larger 460 cylinder bolts...will you be drilling and tapping the case for them? And do you have an opinion on 064 piston? I swear I tried to bring it back on track!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> Is this completely necessary? Wondering if I should do the same. A few pages back I also asked about going to the larger 460 cylinder bolts...will you be drilling and tapping the case for them? And do you have an opinion on 064 piston? I swear I tried to bring it back on track!!!



Not sure if it's necessary or not.
But case castings vary slightly from one to the next. The offset seems quite prevalent here so I'm gonna grind it to be safe. It won't hurt.
I won't be using 6mm jug bolts. Don't see the need.
As far as an 064 piston....that's a good idea but I don't have any machine tools here at the house to adjust squish or turn the base if needed so I'd rather just build it the way I know.
I'm not porting this saw. It'll be a stock build. If Dave wants me to send it to a builder when I'm done I'd be happy to.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I didn't do this on my personal hybrid build and didn't have an issue, but for peace of mind, I'm gonna clearance the case on this build.
> You can see the blue lines where I'm going to grind.


I did that to mine ,piston was rubbing if i rolled it over with the base bolts loose .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I did that to mine ,piston was rubbing if i rolled it over with the base bolts loose .


Got the pic? I know you posted before......somewheres


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> @Trx250r180
> Do you have the pic showing where you clearanced the case on the saw you builded?





here is transfer mod ,both sides of the base need ground down also to fit between the case ,to slot the base holes ,i used a 440 base gasket ,and marked the base holes with a sharpie ,and used a chainsaw file to slot them .






Where i had to trim the plastic ,i used the air die grinder with carbide bit 


And a couple 5/16 nuts worked for muffler spacers


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Be careful when grinding the outside of the jug do a little at a time till it clears ,you do not want to poke through ,i used the reg 440 base bolts also ,no problem pulling them yet with 230 psi cold .


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 14, 2015)

Awesome info! Has anyone ground the sides of the case to help with clearance?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Be careful when grinding the outside of the jug do a little at a time till it clears ,you do not want to poke through ,i used the reg 440 base bolts also ,no problem pulling them yet with 230 psi cold .


I built a custom muffler spacer from 3/16" 6061 Alum on my last hybrid. Worked great. One piece. Much easier than trying to juggle the nuts behind the muffler. Unless of course you tack welded the nuts.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 14, 2015)

You said juggle the nuts .......... 

Jesse


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Awesome info! Has anyone ground the sides of the case to help with clearance?


The transfer hits the flywheel also ,if a guy had a lathe ,the flywheel could be trimmed also .


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> The transfer hits the flywheel also ,if a guy had a lathe ,the flywheel could be trimmed also .


Thats what I will be doing on my next hybrid build


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> The transfer hits the flywheel also ,if a guy had a lathe ,the flywheel could be trimmed also .


I have access to a very well stocked machine shop. And was contemplating turning the flywheel. But don't want to reduce its weight. I'm always nervous grinding on the outside of the transfers though


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have access to a very well stocked machine shop. And was contemplating turning the flywheel. But don't want to reduce its weight. I'm always nervous grinding on the outside of the transfers though


One like the one in the middle works for measuring how thick the transfer walls are .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> One like the one in the middle works for measuring how thick the transfer walls are .


Exactly!
But I ain't gots one here


----------



## hseII (Dec 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> poopy weather...and tired of looking at briggs preseason order. need a break sometimes...banter


King Banter should be along soon.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have access to a very well stocked machine shop. And was contemplating turning the flywheel. But don't want to reduce its weight. I'm always nervous grinding on the outside of the transfers though


I am going to weigh before and after. Probably get a used flywheel with a few broken fins to give a dry run with


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Exactly!
> But I ain't gots one here


For what it's worth ,i have ground 2 jugs and not popped through ,i never measured ,just felt the thickness with fingers


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Most of the weight is the magnet ,shaving 1/8 inch off the inside of the fins wont make a lot of difference


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Most of the weight is the magnet ,shaving 1/8 inch off the inside of the fins wont make a lot of difference


Does anyone have a pic of a flywheel that was shaved?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> You gonna tap a new vent in there ? that one may have sand in it from the blasting .



For those ever wanting to or needing to replace the oil tank vent, do not knock it into the tank. It has no where to go. Try to pull it out if you can. I'm thinking maybe a drywall screw would work.
I've got the cases split here so knocking it out from the inside was easy.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> For those ever wanting to or needing to replace the oil tank vent, do not knock it into the tank. It has no where to go. Try to pull it out if you can. I'm thinking maybe a drywall screw would work.
> I've got the cases split here so knocking it out from the inside was easy.


Can you get to it through the oil cap hole ? I think my 036 or 034 i pounded it inside ,the tech at the saw shop told me that ,never did the 1128 series though .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Does anyone have a pic of a flywheel that was shaved?


I think someone on fhc posted a pic for me once ,I cant remember who now though


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 14, 2015)

You can on a 260 ..... I'm not ripping my 361 in half I just put it all back together durn it 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Can you get to it through the oil cap hole ? I think my 036 or 034 i pounded it inside ,the tech at the saw shop told me that ,never did the 1128 series though .


Getting through the structural webbing is the problem


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Getting through the structural webbing is the problem


So a slide hammer with a screw tip should yard it out like a bad tooth then


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Got the case relieved.....
I did the front and rear just to be safe.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> So a slide hammer with a screw tip should yard it out like a bad tooth then


Yessir
Those would be muh tools of choice


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Got the case relieved.....
> I did the front and rear just to be safe.


Hard to see in my image ,i did both sides also .The rod was flopped over the exhaust side covering it up some .


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So, since we are derailed anyway:
> 
> Yesterday I visited a HS friend I had not seen in over 30 years. He collects "stuff". Has an assortment of bull dozers & excavators, many of them very old. One of his bull dozers has a block & tackle to lift that blade, and has been sold to a museum in CT (It is WWII era).
> 
> ...


sounds like a few DISTONs the grumpy old man has in his shop


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Not sure if it's necessary or not.
> But case castings vary slightly from one to the next. The offset seems quite prevalent here so I'm gonna grind it to be safe. It won't hurt.
> I won't be using 6mm jug bolts. Don't see the need.
> As far as an 064 piston....that's a good idea but I don't have any machine tools here at the house to adjust squish or turn the base if needed so I'd rather just build it the way I know.
> I'm not porting this saw. It'll be a stock build. If Dave wants me to send it to a builder when I'm done I'd be happy to.



Randy (no the other Randy) said he would give it the porting magic when its ready, I am completely up for a piston swap if it makes it mo' betta' !!!
Dave


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not liking the looks of the Farmertec flywheel 

















I had to clean the ID threads so in the future this thing would be able to be pulled using the standard STIHL FW puller


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I have OEM flywheels if you want one, say the word, I can send it with the OEM Gasket set.
> If Amazon has the caliper doohickey ya need send me a link and I will get it on the way to you as well.


If you have an OEM flywheel I would prefer to use it. This one looks like it might disintegrate. Just make sure it's an 044/440 flywheel. The earlier wheels were a bit heavier which I also prefer.
The caliper doohickey is not required buddy.


----------



## dall (Dec 14, 2015)

lol whats a caliper doohickey


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Here is a visual difference between the old (1) and new (2) flywheels


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

dall said:


> lol whats a caliper doohickey


Refer to Brians earlier post


----------



## KG441c (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm not liking the looks of the Farmertec flywheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang!! Thats horrible!!


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd like to take a quick moment and give a great big THANK YOU to a very generous AS member @Derrick Sawyer for this beautiful toy.....or I mean saw.  Bring on the hybrids fellas I'm listening now more then ever. I plan to run this saw for a little while before doing any mods but down the road I can definitely see a hybrid in my future


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Canadian farm boy said:


> View attachment 470100
> View attachment 470101
> I'd like to take a quick moment and give a great big THANK YOU to a very generous AS member @Derrick Sawyer for this beautiful toy.....or I mean saw.  Bring on the hybrids fellas I'm listening now more then ever. I plan to run this saw for a little while before doing any mods but down the road I can definitely see a hybrid in my future


IMO, tearing a perfectly good running 044/440 down to turn it into a hybrid is just silly.


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> IMO, tearing a perfectly good running 044/440 down to turn it into a hybrid is just silly.


I hear what your saying and I agree. That's why I'm gonna put her through her paces for awhile before I do anything to her. I'm curious to see how it does up against my 038 mag


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Here is a visual difference between the old (1) and new (2) flywheels


part number for old flywheel as 1128 400 1200...the new ones are 1214. I have a few of the old ones if youre in need.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> part number for old flywheel as 1128 400 1200...the new ones are 1214. I have a few of the old ones if youre in need.


That would be great!
It's up to DDave


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

Canadian farm boy said:


> I hear what your saying and I agree. That's why I'm gonna put her through her paces for awhile before I do anything to her. I'm curious to see how it does up against my 038 mag


Little snappier


----------



## big t double (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That would be great!
> It's up to DDave


Who is this DDave you speak of? Is he new? Should he be trusted? Is he knowledge adjacent?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 14, 2015)

big t double said:


> part number for old flywheel as 1128 400 1200...the new ones are 1214. I have a few of the old ones if youre in need.



Thanks Ted, you are a true and dear friend.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 14, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Thats what I will be doing on my next hybrid build


----------



## KG441c (Dec 14, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> View attachment 470131


How much did u take off?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

KG441c said:


> How much did u take off?


I bet 0.040-0.060 would cut the mustard


----------



## KG441c (Dec 14, 2015)

I like a strong 440 as well as the hybrids or a 460 which Ive ported and putting back together now


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

I prefer the early 10mm 044's & the 461.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 14, 2015)

KG441c said:


> How much did u take off?


I'm not sure. Its a tapered cut about 15 or 75 deg, depends on how ya look at it. I think I just winged it.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 14, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> I'm not sure. Its a tapered cut about 15 or 75 deg, depends on how ya look at it. I think I just winged it.


Looks great


----------



## KG441c (Dec 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I prefer the early 10mm 044's & the 461.


The 461 I had that Randy ported was very strong


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

I took a look through the 044 parts saws and amazed at how many broken fins on flywheels I see, do guys normally finish a cut by throwing the saw sideways at the log?
I think I have three nice old style flywheels so I will pull one in the morning to send with the gasket set (I sent him a gasket set for a MS200T the first time).


So far I am partial to the 10mm 044, the 12mm 044, the ported 044, the 046 the MS440, the MS460 and the ported MS460 
I stay open to the possibility that I will also love the hybrid 
Dave


----------



## dall (Dec 14, 2015)

lol sounds like me i have a bucket i put cylinders in i have a few flywheels that are good paperweights what i notice the most they like taking the plastics off saw


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 14, 2015)

For those that have never built an 044/440.....
When installing the PTO side bearing, make sure to install the oiler before sending the bearing home. The oiler creates a positive stop for the bearing.
Any deeper or shallower will create issue further on in the rebuild process.
I keep an old oiler around just for this purpose because it gets exposed to high temps when heating the case and the rubber o-rings inside the oiler probably won't hold up to that abuse.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 15, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> I'm not sure. Its a tapered cut about 15 or 75 deg, depends on how ya look at it. I think I just winged it.


Winged it??
Thought that was forbidden here?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> For those that have never built an 044/440.....
> When installing the PTO side bearing, make sure to install the oiler before sending the bearing home. The oiler creates a positive stop for the bearing.
> Any deeper or shallower will create issue further on in the rebuild process.
> I keep an old oiler around just for this purpose because it gets exposed to high temps when heating the case and the rubber o-rings inside the oiler probably won't hold up to that abuse.



photo not found on my end. May be me...just checking.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Had some issues with photobucket last night. I'll try to fix it today


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 15, 2015)

But......

I thought you were the photobucket all star????


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> But......
> 
> I thought you were the photobucket all star????


I am
Something went haywire
Working on it now
Leaving for my appt soon tho


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> But......
> 
> I thought you were the photobucket all star????


Yeah, I thought Randy was the only one that had computer issues...


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I am
> Something went haywire
> Working on it now
> Leaving for my appt soon tho


G'luck...


----------



## drf255 (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Had some issues with photobucket last night. I'll try to fix it today


I like the cat pictures.....

Adds to the complete derailment of the thread and my lack of ability to follow it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Maybe I'll start a new thread


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 15, 2015)

What cylinder is going on this bottom end ? round squish ? D chamber ? Aftermarket ?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> What cylinder is going on this bottom end ? round squish ? D chamber ? Aftermarket ?



OEM 
D


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> OEM
> D


I bet that runs good with just a base gasket delete .Got a muffler Recipe figured out yet ?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I bet that runs good with just a base gasket delete .Got a muffler Recipe figured out yet ?


Gotta take a look and see what's in the box o parts.
Might go triple on this bad azz


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Maybe I'll start a new thread



Don't be a puzzy.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok the 044 / 046 hybrid is a nice upgrade without porting

How does the 064. / 066 hybrid compare ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Couple nice ones in here today. 660, 064, 066 artic, 440 artic, 661r


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 470326
> Couple nice ones in here today. 660, 064, 066 artic, 440 artic, 661r



Paradise unveiled!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 470326
> Couple nice ones in here today. 660, 064, 066 artic, 440 artic, 661r


I was gonna put an OEM polishing kit on the xmas thread but I guess you already found one 
That will be a lot of nice hybrids when you get em all fixed 
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm not liking the looks of the Farmertec flywheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty sure that will all buff right out, but I sent an OEM series 1 flywheel off a 10mm crankcase today, just in case


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I was gonna put an OEM polishing kit on the xmas thread but I guess you already found one
> That will be a lot of nice hybrids when you get em all fixed
> Dave


660 is sold. The 066, 066 artic, and 440 artic are for sale . Contact member JohnLaslab


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Maybe I'll start a new thread


For more banter? Or for the hybrid build?


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Don't be a puzzy.


Ohhhhh he said the 'p' word!


----------



## big t double (Dec 15, 2015)

But he kept it fresh with the z's


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tomato, ta-mato


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Whats the transfer exterior wall look like Jeremy?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Whats the transfer exterior wall look like Jeremy?


Haven't made it that far yet holmes


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Haven't made it that far yet holmes


Base looks very neat


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Base looks very neat


Yes it does! I would like to know how much you took off both sides or what the jug measures to after you mill both sides.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> photo not found on my end. May be me...just checking.


I fixed it


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Base looks very neat


Thanks bud.
Roughed in with a DC Carbide burr and finished by hand with a Nicholson Mill Bastard file.

Took about 0.030-0.035" off each face.
Still have a bit further to go.
I need 2.3875" min to make it fit.
Gonna shoot for for 2.375". Should give me some wiggle room.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bit*


[email protected]$$ engineer...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Bit*
> 
> 
> [email protected]$$ engineer...


Dafuq you talkin bout you hillbilky?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Gotta love this stuff....





We can fix that....


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I fixed it





Adirondackstihl said:


> Thanks bud.
> Roughed in with a DC Carbide burr and finished by hand with a Nicholson Mill Bastard file.
> 
> Took about 0.030-0.035" off each face.
> ...


What is the way to get the cylinder lined up on the crankcase before tightening?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Gotta love this stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Do u sand with drums or mandrel and emery cloth?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Looks good! Do u sand with drums or mandrel and emery cloth?


Homemade 1/8" split mandrel with emery cloth.
This is 180 grit finish.
I'll go back in later with 320


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> What is the way to get the cylinder lined up on the crankcase before tightening?


Gotta hold your tongue just right


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2015)

Before I sent my case to get powdercoated I took some off the case. My cylinder isnt here yet so ill see what I have to take off when it does.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Homemade 1/8" split mandrel with emery cloth.
> This is 180 grit finish.
> I'll go back in later with 320


Nice! Laslab was polishing his 046 d exhaust today in my shop with that jewelers rouge and he had it lookin like a new set of polished Foose wheels!!!


----------



## huskihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Homemade 1/8" split mandrel with emery cloth.
> This is 180 grit finish.
> I'll go back in later with 320


Pics? Never figgered there was enough room in 1/8" to try that


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> What is the way to get the cylinder lined up on the crankcase before tightening?


saw the heads off a couple bolts ,finger tighten them into the case ,now you have alignment pins to work with ,i leave the recoil cover off ,and roll the flywheel around to cycle the piston up and down to check clearance skirt to case .


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> saw the heads off a couple bolts ,finger tighten them into the case ,now you have alignment pins to work with ,i leave the recoil cover off ,and roll the flywheel around to cycle the piston up and down to check clearance skirt to case .


Makes sense. I never knew exactlty what to do so I left all 4 barely loose and worked the piston several times thinkin that would self center?


----------



## big t double (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> thinkin that would self center?


Did it?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

big t double said:


> Did it?


Heck I dont know!! Lol!! Only thing I knew to do!! It ran really well and never blew up and was taken apart several times. I was paranoid in my mind thinkin whether or not it was center . If the holes werent oblonged symetrecially would it be possible to get it off centered front or back?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

The last one I built I just used an 044/440 base gasket as a template and moved the bolt holes inward until they lined up with the gasket.
Then I made a beer can gasket


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Pics? Never figgered there was enough room in 1/8" to try that


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Gotta love this stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Smoooth operator !


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Wow! Ill have one made in the morning!


----------



## big t double (Dec 15, 2015)

Cool...I've been wondering about making sure it's all lined up. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Heck I dont know!! Lol!! Only thing I knew to do!! It ran really well and never blew up and was taken apart several times. I was paranoid in my mind thinkin whether or not it was center . If the holes werent oblonged symetrecially would it be possible to get it off centered front or back?


If you use an ms440 base gasket and eyeball it center you will be fine ,as long as the piston goes up and down without binding or rubbing ,you did good .


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> If you use an ms440 base gasket and eyeball it center you will be fine ,as long as the piston goes up and down without binding or rubbing ,you did good .


Ok. I like the idea yall do with clearancing the two case halves front and rear


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 15, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Wow! Ill have one made in the morning!


They work good, I used a framing nail


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 15, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> They work good, I used a framing nail



I'm liking the new avatar lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 15, 2015)

When slotting the holes ,my carbide bit wanted to jump on me so i used an ordinary chainsaw file and the slots came out nice and clean for the base bolts .


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> When slotting the holes ,my carbide bit wanted to jump on me so i used an ordinary chainsaw file and the slots came out nice and clean for the base bolts .


I like the larger 460 bolts


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> When slotting the holes ,my carbide bit wanted to jump on me so i used an ordinary chainsaw file and the slots came out nice and clean for the base bolts .


I did mine with a 1/8" single carbide burr. Worked well at lower speeds.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 15, 2015)

Whats base thickness on the 440? I think my 064 was .265


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I like the larger 460 bolts


The smaller 5mm bolt gives you more cylinder adjustment. 
6mm ain't a bad idea, but an uneccesary step that could be dangerous if you don't have the proper set up.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 15, 2015)

Mtthwvn said:


> I'm liking the new avatar lol


Yep. Now if Lil t would change his to butthead....


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yep. Now if Lil t would change his to butthead....


And how fitting that would be![emoji23] [emoji481]


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The smaller 5mm bolt gives you more cylinder adjustment.
> 6mm ain't a bad idea, but an uneccesary step that could be dangerous if you don't have the proper set up.


I just went to ask what the pros and cons are to using 5mm or 6mm bolts! Are there any others?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 16, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yep. Now if Lil t would change his to butthead....


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 16, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The smaller 5mm bolt gives you more cylinder adjustment.
> 6mm ain't a bad idea, but an uneccesary step that could be dangerous if you don't have the proper set up.


What could be dangerous about tappin the case to 6 mm holes? And if anything I would think you would want "less" cylinder adjustment? Or am I missin somthin? 
You would have to slot the cylinder bolts less but other than that I don't think it makes much difference which bolts a guy uses


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 16, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> What could be dangerous about tappin the case to 6 mm holes? And if anything I would think you would want "less" cylinder adjustment? Or am I missin somthin?
> You would have to slot the cylinder bolts less but other than that I don't think it makes much difference which bolts a guy uses


Someone uses a standard 6mm tap......I don't think that's a great idea.
Someone hand taps the holes and doesn't hit it perpendicular to the base.....I don't think that's a great idea.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 16, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Someone uses a standard 6mm tap......I don't think that's a great idea.
> Someone hand taps the holes and doesn't hit it perpendicular to the base.....I don't think that's a great idea.


Yes I can see if someone messes up any step and gets the cylinder off square or slightly not centered could cause some problems


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 16, 2015)

All taps are not created equal.
There are over size & under size taps.
These can't be bought at your local hardware store. IMO, a person would want to use a slightly under sized tap here.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 16, 2015)

this thread sure went down hill, all this talk about saws and stuff


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 16, 2015)

Sry guys more saw related garbage but ..... Where are you getting bearings and such when you rebuild these saws ??? I read something about bearings with nylon or Teflon cages sounded like a good idea to me or using a full roller instead of roller ball ??? The full roller sounds like a good option on the hybrids more strength and all 

Jesse


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 16, 2015)

OEM bearings are fine.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 16, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> OEM bearings are fine.


Fine yes but what about more better 

Jesse


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 16, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Fine yes but what about more better
> 
> Jesse


You can get ceramic bearings.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 16, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Fine yes but what about more better
> 
> Jesse


For what?
We ain't buildin a fackin rocket ship


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 16, 2015)

For the sake of shaking up a little convo I'm friggin dieing of boredom today waiting on 330 

Jesse


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 16, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> For what?
> We ain't buildin a fackin rocket ship



Them ceramic bearings don't need no oil or nothing. Just ask the guys on Ebay.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 16, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> For what?
> We ain't buildin a fackin rocket ship



You are right. But we are waiting on the test run video's. Will they be done before or after Christmas (no sarcasm, just getting antsy).


----------



## glock37 (Dec 16, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> You are right. But we are waiting on the test run video's. Will they be done before or after Christmas (no sarcasm, just getting antsy).



What Year !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 17, 2015)

glock37 said:


> What Year !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That was good Mike!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 17, 2015)

The truth is all this about Hybrid's is making me want one. I thought my CAD was in remission, but I'm not so sure I'm not about to "fall off the wagon."


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

I've never been overly impressed with any hybrid. Maybe I'm just weird.....


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never been overly impressed with any hybrid. Maybe I'm just weird.....


After taking my hybrid cylinder off and putting the 440 cylinder back on and ported it, I liked the 440 better for a work saw


----------



## drf255 (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> After taking my hybrid cylinder off and putting the 440 cylinder back on and ported it, I liked the 440 better for a work saw


In what way


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

drf255 said:


> In what way


Torque. There was just as much rpm on the 440 as the hybrid after I ported it.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never been overly impressed with any hybrid.* I'm just weird*.....



fixed for ya bro 
The Stihl MS464D is the new MS362C-M man, it is just awesome and it isn't even done yet 
It might even be better than whatever that one Echo model is that guys keep mentioning in the less well thought of threads in this board.
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Torque. There was just as much rpm on the 440 as the hybrid after I ported it.


hybrid cylinder was a ported oem D jug or something else? just curious and ran out of smart ass stuff to say


----------



## drf255 (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> hybrid cylinder was a ported oem D jug or something else? just curious and ran out of smart ass stuff to say


I hear youre building a Stihl 044DDM (Definitive Dave Model).

Loose lips in these parts


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

I might have posted a few juggie pics in the polishing tutorial thread 
we can just call it the 44DD and I will stick a nice bikini on the saw when it is ready to run
I think coffee and mucinex makes me loopy in the morning
Dave


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> hybrid cylinder was a ported oem D jug or something else? just curious and ran out of smart ass stuff to say


Ported oem round squish. Im sure either the 440 or hybrid can be ported to run close and my last #s I went alil farther than I wanted and took alil torque out and made a higher rpm saw for smaller firewood cutting. It was a fast screaming son of a gun in wood 20 to 25 inches


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ported oem round squish. Im sure either the 440 or hybrid can be ported to run close and my last #s I went alil farther than I wanted and took alil torque out and made a higher rpm saw for smaller firewood cutting. It was a fast screaming son of a gun in wood 20 to 25 inches


Ah round squish band.... I assume the donor saw was a mini-mac 
Yeah after hearing all the debate about the 440/046 hybrid I exhausted the research and decided it was time to own one and put chain to wood myself. 
If it is only as good as a great 044 or 046, I am happy and if it is better well then I might have a new favorite kettle of fish!!
heard guys say you can build the same saw ten times and one will stand out....


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> Ah round squish band.... I assume the donor saw was a mini-mac
> Yeah after hearing all the debate about the 440/046 hybrid I exhausted the research and decided it was time to own one and put chain to wood myself.
> If it is only as good as a great 044 or 046, I am happy and if it is better well then I might have a new favorite kettle of fish!!
> heard guys say you can build the same saw ten times and one will stand out....


Oh I loved my hybrid and was playing around with # s to see how far I could go. After putting the 440 jug back on it I really dont see the big deal between the 2 and would probably leave a 440 or 460 as is and port them as both r great saws


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

I will say this site and the awesome builders here have me spoiled, whenever I get a chance to run a saw I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never been overly impressed with any hybrid. Maybe I'm just weird.....


way to put on the brakes randy the rally stopper


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> way to put on the brakes randy the rally stopper


bring it in boys, it was a good game, but its time to go to dairy queen


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

Do they still have dilly bars? If so I'm in for a trip to Dairy Queen.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> Do they still have dilly bars? If so I'm in for a trip to Dairy Queen.


You are a dilly bar![emoji12]


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never been overly impressed with any hybrid. Maybe I'm just weird.....


I agree
But I'm gonna keep on buildin this thing and documenting the steps as I go.

I get this stent removed hopefully next Weds


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never been overly impressed with any hybrid. Maybe I'm just weird.....


Snellings hybrid is pretty impressive.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Snellings hybrid is pretty impressive.



I've heard that.

But, I've never had the opportunity to run it. Maybe he can send it to me so I can run it against a 044 and an 046.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've heard that.
> 
> But, I've never had the opportunity to run it. Maybe he can send it to me so I can run it against a 044 and an 046.



Hey, I could do that!!! Send it to me!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Oh I loved my hybrid and was playing around with # s to see how far I could go. After putting the 440 jug back on it I really dont see the big deal between the 2 and would probably leave a 440 or 460 as is and port them as both r great saws


With a longer bar and .404 the hybrid seems to work better for me than the stock jug ,kind of like a 660 ,the tourque takes over at a certain point of load


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Love the updated bar studs!!


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Love the updated bar studs!!


those are a must!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Love the updated bar studs!!


Do you have the updated clutch cover to go with them ? The older ones are not drilled for those studs ,you may have to do a how to in this thread if not machined for them .


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

counter sink with a 1/2" drill...easy peasy.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Love the updated bar studs!!


Jerr ............. would you happen to have the part number for them ?


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

1138 664 2400 im not jerr but I know the number


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

I see the AM tank holders and plastics are out on ebay for the MS440. Anyone have any experience with them regarding fit & finish, and durability???

I don't need one know, but I am curious.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I see the AM tank holders and plastics are out on ebay for the MS440. Anyone have any experience with them regarding fit & finish, and durability???
> 
> I don't need one know, but I am curious.


Ask Dave I believe he knows a lot about them!


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> 1138 664 2400 im not jerr but I know the number


Thank you Sir Johnny on the spot !!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Discuss.....


----------



## Sty57 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sticky


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you have the updated clutch cover to go with them ? The older ones are not drilled for those studs ,you may have to do a how to in this thread if not machined for them .



The AM clutch cover appears to be counterbored...


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Loctite 518. What # anaerobic is that Jeremy


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Loctite 518. What # anaerobic is that Jeremy


Same as 518
It's 51813


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 17, 2015)

That's what I always use. I like it a lot, but gosh it's expensive


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mtthwvn said:


> That's what I always use. I like it a lot, but gosh it's expensive


I believe the last Anaerobic sealant like that I bought was cheaper than the Locktite stuff. Works the same I believe, is that what you wanted to discuss sir? I've used quite a bit of both tubes on various repairs. Both are good products and I suppose both have their "better applications."


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

I used the 518 once.
Thought it too messy.
Never used it again.
I gave my tube to Phil. Needless to say, I ended up with the tube back in my toolbox.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

Too messy?

Good Lord......


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Too messy?
> 
> Good Lord......


I like 518 better than motoseal or yamabond 4


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Okay
Well I won't lie to ya'll.
I got a dab of it (accidentally) on the skirt of a piston when putting the jug back on an EFCO 952.
Came back the next day and the 518 had glued the piston to the cylinder wall.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay
> Well I won't lie to ya'll.
> I got a dab of it (accidentally) on the skirt of a piston when putting the jug back on an EFCO 952.
> Came back the next day and the 518 had glued the piston to the cylinder wall.





You can't make stuff like that up.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay
> Well I won't lie to ya'll.
> I got a dab of it (accidentally) on the skirt of a piston when putting the jug back on an EFCO 952.
> Came back the next day and the 518 had glued the piston to the cylinder wall.


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 17, 2015)

So your using 51813...is this still a anaerobic sealant? I've never heard of it before, just thought their was 518 and 515


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Mtthwvn said:


> So your using 51813...is this still a anaerobic sealant? I've never heard of it before, just thought their was 518 and 515


Will 515 work also on a cylinder?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

I love the 518, but had a request for this other stuff recently.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Permatex 51813 is the same identical stuff as Loctite 518.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

This stuff tastes fantastic....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> This stuff tastes fantastic....


Can you make wine with it?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

I've made wine outta everything from honeysuckle to watermelon rine. But, I draw the line on this. 

Sorry.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Snellings hybrid is pretty impressive.


Thanks Joe. I've become a 372 snob, but my hybrid is as strong as most any 372 or 461. The key to a strong hybrid is very short blowdown, long intake, and timing advance.



The hybrid starts at 2:10


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks Joe. I've become a 372 snob, but my hybrid is as strong as most any 372 or 461. The key to a strong hybrid is very short blowdown, long intake, and timing advance.
> 
> 
> 
> The hybrid starts at 2:10



Awesome runners!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

Brad, are both the 461 & Hybrid ported???


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, are both the 461 & Hybrid ported???


You are a mean man sir .


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

Well it says "brand new 461"???


----------



## huskihl (Dec 17, 2015)

I've only used Motoseal. It seems really thin. Is Dirko thicker? The stuff Stihl uses on clamshell pans- after they're removed is nearly in the same shape as when it was applied. Motoseal kinda flows all around lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Dirko is stihls proprietary sealant


----------



## huskihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Dirko is stihls proprietary sealant


Thicker than Motoseal?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Thicker than Motoseal?


Didn't you just say that Motoseal was like water or did I misread your post?
I've never used Motoseal, but from the sounds of things I bet it doesn't take much to find a heavier product.

I've always used Yamabond 4 myself


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2015)

I haven't actually used the Dirko yet, I got one tube for a customer and one to stick on Ebay, since most people haven't heard of it I expect it will be there forever or until I run out of 518 one day and give it a try 
Am I right that permatex and Loctite are the same company and just have different names and numbers for different markets?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Didn't you just say that Motoseal was like water or did I misread your post?
> I've never used Motoseal, but from the sounds of things I bet it doesn't take much to find a heavier product.
> 
> I've always used Yamabond 4 myself


I did say it was thin. I didn't know if other case sealants were as runny or not. Motoseal is all that's available locally so when I run out I just get more. But I've been contemplating using something thicker. Looking for recommendations is all


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

The motoseal is messier but easier to apply than 518 but the 518 is tackier and stays in place. Using motoseal a saw can be started shortly after a saw is put back together but 518 8 let set overnight


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad, are both the 461 & Hybrid ported???


Yes. My 461s are a bit stronger now. It would be a very close race.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2015)

518 doesn't tack like the others, giving you more work time. I find it less messy as well.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> The motoseal is messier but easier to apply than 518 but the 518 is tackier and stays in place. Using motoseal a saw can be started shortly after a saw is put back together but 518 8 let set overnight


Thanks. Yeah I've always started mine within a couple hours of using motoseal. No failures yet so I guess it's an OK product


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Well it says "brand new 461"???


Just givin ya a bad time Mike


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Thanks. Yeah I've always started mine within a couple hours of using motoseal. No failures yet so I guess it's an OK product


Yes we have motoseal, yamabond 4, and 518 in the shop and I by far prefer to do a cylinder with 518 even it it needs overnight setup


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 17, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Thanks. Yeah I've always started mine within a couple hours of using motoseal. No failures yet so I guess it's an OK product


I've never waited either. I fire them up immediately after assembly and never had an issue.


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks Joe. I've become a 372 snob, but my hybrid is as strong as most any 372 or 461. The key to a strong hybrid is very short blowdown, long intake, and timing advance.
> 
> 
> 
> The hybrid starts at 2:10



I would agree with ya about everything but the long intake, I like mine in the high 70's


----------



## redfin (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Will 515 work also on a cylinder?


Wondering the same. John deere recommended 515 for my reverser pan. I looked at specs between 518 and 515 and I cant see the difference.


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Thicker than Motoseal?


Never used motoseal but dirko is some thick sh!t. I use dirko and 515. I don't like the smell of dirko...


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 17, 2015)

I use Motoseal and 518...like them both!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

Peanut butter spreads nicely....


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Peanut butter spreads nicely....


Blackberry jam also spreads nicely on the other slice of bread!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

redfin said:


> Wondering the same. John deere recommended 515 for my reverser pan. I looked at specs between 518 and 515 and I cant see the difference. View attachment 470977


I dont think 515 is anaerobic or chemical resistant maybe?


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Peanut butter spreads nicely....


What is it with you and peanut butter?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 17, 2015)

I use a base gasket, I'm terrible messy with sealant


----------



## hseII (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Peanut butter spreads nicely....


So does astroglide: your point...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

518 fills a larger gap and is heat resistant to 300*.

According to the specs, 518 is geared more towards engine cases than the 515


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I use a base gasket, I'm terrible messy with sealant


Like Huskstihl terrible ?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> What is it with you and peanut butter?



I like turtles too. 

Is that gonna be a problem?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Like Huskstihl terrible ?


 Hell no! Not that bad. 













Ok..... Maybe that bad, I get dat chit evrywheres


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like turtles too.
> 
> Is that gonna be a problem?


Peanut butter turtles..... Yum


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like turtles too.
> 
> Is that gonna be a problem?


Well...no. I just assume you had a dog...hence your love of peanut butter


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2015)

What kind of oil is going to be ran in this build ?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 518 fills a larger gap and is heat resistant to 300*.
> 
> According to the specs, 518 is geared more towards engine cases than the 515


Will 515 work between cylinder?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Peanut butter turtles..... Yum



You sir are a man like myself.....a man that loves food. 



big t double said:


> Well...no. I just assume you had a dog...hence your love of peanut butter



Now this guy........

What a sicko. 






I like that too.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Dang turtles and peanut butter derailed the thread??!!! Everybody just gets quite!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Dang turtles and peanut butter derailed the thread??!!! Everybody just gets quite!!



Chainsaws are sorta boring Keith.....

But peanut butter turtle pie????

That's just awesome.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Will 515 work between cylinder?



I don't know.... I guess both spec out about the same...

518
http://www.na.henkel-adhesives.com/...0433&msdsLanguage=EN_US&selectedTab=technical

515
http://www.na.henkel-adhesives.com/...7665&msdsLanguage=EN_US&selectedTab=technical


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

I like saws in the shop with pie and coffee and plenty wax and lots of polishing cloth!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaws are sorta boring Keith.....
> 
> But peanut butter turtle pie????
> 
> That's just awesome.


Can you make that pie gluten free for me my friend?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I don't know.... I guess both spec out about the same...
> 
> 518
> http://www.na.henkel-adhesives.com/...0433&msdsLanguage=EN_US&selectedTab=technical
> ...


There has to be 2 different 515 as here at work they use it on flanges by the gallons and Ive never seen it say anaerobic


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Can you make that pie gluten free for me my friend?


My ol' lady can


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Can you make that pie gluten free for me my friend?



I don't even know what a gluten is.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 17, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=381491726954&alt=web


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 17, 2015)

I used to feed the cattle gluten...they seemed to like it a lot lol


----------



## huskihl (Dec 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I don't even know what a gluten is.




You do now. That'll be $5.00 please


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 17, 2015)

huskihl said:


> View attachment 471007
> 
> You do now. That'll be $5.00 please



Everyone is trying to make a buck.

I respect that.

Plus "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

https://celiac.org/celiac-disease/what-is-celiac-disease/


----------



## hseII (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> https://celiac.org/celiac-disease/what-is-celiac-disease/


High.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 18, 2015)

big t double said:


> What is it with you and peanut butter?



Something from an old, out of print, Xaviera Hollander book??


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

big t double said:


> Well...no. I just assume you had a dog...hence your love of peanut butter


Is that supposed to be the dawgs name ??

Jesse


----------



## Agr516 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I don't even know what a gluten is.



I used to not know what a gluten was either until I was with a woman once who decided one day that she would be "gluten free." It was shortly thereafter that I realized that glutens must be what makes food not taste like cow ****.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Agr516 said:


> I used to not know what a gluten was either until I was with a woman once who decided one day that she would be "gluten free." It was shortly thereafter that I realized that glutens must be what makes food not taste like cow ****.


I don't choose to eat gluten free. It's not a choice for me. I'm sorry your woman was a chitty cook. Not all GF foods are horrible. Matter of fact, if you're a meat & potatoes type of guy, eating GF shouldn't bother you.
I really hate comments like that....


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> https://celiac.org/celiac-disease/what-is-celiac-disease/



the part of that that is "scary" is that even crumbs can cause damage, I have a young niece who eats gluten-free and I always assumed her asshat, overbearing parents were alarmists scouring the kitchen during holiday dinners at granny's house but that short synopsis paints a different picture
Probably doesn't help when all the family members over 65 constantly say things like "bread wont hurt that baby".

At first thought I think I could cut out bread and beer easy (im diabetic so avoid alcohol most times, but having one occasionally isn't a dire situation). But cutting out favorites like pizza and mac and cheese, avoiding cake at a birthday party


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

As long as meat and taters ain't off the menu, we be cool.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 18, 2015)

roasted peppers n sweet onions with gobs o butter on the taters, snuggled up next to the steak, like culinary lovers spooning on the plate, unaware of their fate


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I don't choose to eat gluten free. It's not a choice for me. I'm sorry your woman was a chitty cook. Not all GF foods are horrible. Matter of fact, if you're a meat & potatoes type of guy, eating GF shouldn't bother you.
> I really hate comments like that....


similar boat here.... I don't have to be gluten free but the oll lady dose sounds like yours can cook tho mines not got this cooking gf figured out yet ..... It's a struggle and were trying but it sucks after 4 months now the gf naysayers are starting to irk me as well ..... Matter of fact she's home feeling like crap today after the office Christmas party where I think she found some gluten probibally one of her friends that meant well but missed something and now she's suffering for it.... I do love me some gluten free pretzles tho 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

The ppl going gf because its like a fad diet also irritate me cuz it gives uninformed ppl the impression that its not as serious as it actually is 

Jesse


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> The ppl going gf because its like a fad diet also irritate me cuz it gives uninformed ppl the impression that its not as serious as it actually is
> 
> Jesse




Well said. Trendy ideas annoy me.

Making light of a serious health issue to be trendy......wtf?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Well said. Trendy ideas annoy me.
> 
> Making light of a serious health issue to be trendy......wtf?


Yea. I actually never knew there was a disease associated with gluten. I figured those people were choosing to be trendy. But I guess I choose to be uninformed also.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yea. I actually never knew there was a disease associated with gluten. I figured those people were choosing to be trendy. But I guess I choose to be uninformed also.


Choosing to be uninformed while living with a woman who essentially has a hurricane blow through the back half of her digestive apparatus when she finds some gluten in her food all while living in the confines of a shipping container ..... Dident really work out for me Now we have his and hers toasters and butter and bread and brownies and well you get the picture .....I am now somewhat informed and sensitive to her condition to say the least but I'm not gf That crap is expensive and I'm cheep 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> The ppl going gf because its like a fad diet also irritate me cuz it gives uninformed ppl the impression that its not as serious as it actually is
> 
> Jesse


X100


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Choosing to be uninformed while living with a woman who essentially has a hurricane blow through the back half of her digestive apparatus when she finds some gluten in her food all while living in the confines of a shipping container ..... Dident really work out for me Now we have his and hers toasters and butter and bread and brownies and well you get the picture .....I am now somewhat informed and sensitive to her condition to say the least but I'm not gf That crap is expensive and I'm cheep
> 
> Jesse


My wife, myself and both boys have celiac.
Our grocery bill is more than double what it used to be and we don't bring home 1/2 what we used to.

We have some good recipes if you're interested


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

redfin said:


> Looks like 515 doesnt have quite the temp range as 518.View attachment 471099


Same temp range


----------



## redfin (Dec 18, 2015)

I deleted bcause i thought it said 100c. Sorry.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

redfin said:


> I deleted bcause i thought it said 100c. Sorry.


Lol


----------



## redfin (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Lol


Dumb


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

redfin said:


> Dumb


Nah


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

So what's the final verdict dirko is stupid thick ....518/515 are the same thing ??? But runny ???? .... Where dose motoseal and yamabond fall in ..... I had a tube of Mack grey stuff from my cousin a diesel mech that was good stuff used it quite inappropriately sometimes and still no leaks wish I remembered exactly what that was 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> So what's the final verdict dirko is stupid thick ....518/515 are the same thing ??? But runny ???? .... Where dose motoseal and yamabond fall in ..... I had a tube of Mack grey stuff from my cousin a diesel mech that was good stuff used it quite inappropriately sometimes and still no leaks wish I remembered exactly what that was
> 
> Jesse


518/515 are of a completely different consistency than Dirko or Yamabond.
Not really sure how to explain it.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Motoseal messy but good , 518 is the stuff


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeremy, how long do u let 518 setup before cranking saw?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Jeremy, how long do u let 518 setup before cranking saw?


I've only used 518 once and I let it set over night.
I've used Yamabond many times however. I've cranked a saw minutes after using it and never had an issue.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I've only used 518 once and I let it set over night.
> I've used Yamabond many times however. I've cranked a saw minutes after using it and never had an issue.


Same here but I see in the 518 specs Mdavlee posted that set time is 40 minutes


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I've only used 518 once and I let it set over night.
> I've used Yamabond many times however. I've cranked a saw minutes after using it and never had an issue.


Same here but I see in the 518 specs Mdavlee posted that set time is 40 minutes


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Same here but I see in the 518 specs Mdavlee posted that set time is 40 minutes


I didn't read the specks on motoseal, but I'd say set time is more like 8 or 10 hours. But I've started saws an hour after using it as a base gasket with no problems


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

If you're gonna use 518, sand both halves, degrease with alcohol, or acetone, and let it set for eight hours or so. I use brake parts cleaner...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If you're gonna use 518, sand both halves, degrease with alcohol, or acetone, and let it set for eight hours or so. I use brake parts cleaner...


The mating surfaces of the case halves were sandblasted......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Got the bearing seated with 620.
Now we wait out the cure time and install the crank next!


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

On a side note I just got home from work and the perverted deer were in my yard .... Apparently one was getting porky with the other and got punched in the face ..... Anywho so the is the 518 more susceptible to contaminants or would you take these precautions with the other sealants as well 

Jesse


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The mating surfaces of the case halves were sandblasted......



Just block sand em......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Just block sand em......


I'll get a piece of alum plate from work and use Super 77 to adhere some 320 to it


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

I just use a file with a piece of emery cloth under it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I just use a file with a piece of emery cloth under it.


That'll work too


----------



## glock37 (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The mating surfaces of the case halves were sandblasted......



And the problem with them is 

Its smart too block sand them flat to give you the best surface to seal 

After we blast the case which is together then we unscrew them and do the inside case and very lightly go over mating surface to get all junk off 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

I just got a box o cases from you Mike.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 18, 2015)

Well hows the husky color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Well hows the husky color
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Brite.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

glock37 said:


> And the problem with them is
> 
> Its smart too block sand them flat to give you the best surface to seal
> 
> ...


Do you normally leave the old crank bearings in place?


----------



## glock37 (Dec 18, 2015)

No i use split outer races while blasting and powdering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Brite.
> 
> View attachment 471168


Looks fantastic!!


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

At work I lay a sheet of 500 grit on my surface plate hold the top of it and just press down and pull the part away from where I'm holding ..... Thats usually to clean up gages and stuff but I don't see why it wouldn't work on the thems there cases .... A cast-iron table saw top works too heck even a kitchen counter top is prolly flat enough 

Jesse


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2015)

i use a case gasket


----------



## redfin (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Brite.
> 
> View attachment 471168


Perdy.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> i use a case gasket


I sure hope so


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2015)

From the image and comments looked like you were using 518 liquid gasket between the cases like a dirt bike would ?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 18, 2015)

glock37 said:


> No i use split outer races while blasting and powdering
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like this...


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Brite.
> 
> View attachment 471168


The seatbelt wouldn't reach around the only husky I ever liked but I gots to say I wanna do dirty things to them cases 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> From the image and comments looked like you were using 518 liquid gasket between the cases like a dirt bike would ?


LOL
No sir
Using a gasket.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Looks like this...


The surface that the oil pump mounts to needs to be an uncoated machined surface. Particularly with an 044/440.
I can't speak for any other saws though.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

Just double up the gasket and forget about smoothing out the mating surfaces [emoji106] double down on the tourque and she be aight 

Jesse


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The surface that the oil pump mounts to needs to be an uncoated machined surface. Particularly with an 044/440.
> I can't speak for any other saws though.


Right!


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

Ummm ..... Why dose the surface for the oil pump need to be a clean machined surface ????? Sry I'm getting ready to go through my 440 hence all the greenie questions 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Ummm ..... Why dose the surface for the oil pump need to be a clean machined surface ????? Sry I'm getting ready to go through my 440 hence all the greenie questions
> 
> Jesse


That sets the bearing depth which is critical on the PTO side of a 440/044


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Right!


The one I got here sure don't look like that!


----------



## glock37 (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The one I got here sure don't look like that!



I didn't know that it was a area that needed masked until randy said something too me now they all get masked off

still learning is a good thing


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 18, 2015)

Interesting ..... 

Jesse


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I've started them as quick as it takes to assemble and no problems.


Good to know Mike! Thanks! I got to see that 372xpw today! Nice


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

When installing the PTO side bearing, you must mount the oiler body to create a positive stop for the bearing.
The bearing depth on this side is particularly critical further along in the assembly process.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 18, 2015)

As is all saw that use the oil pump as a bearing stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> When installing the PTO side bearing, you must mount the oiler body to create a positive stop for the bearing.
> The bearing depth on this side is particularly critical further along in the assembly process.


Why is this so important ?


----------



## glock37 (Dec 18, 2015)

I can geuss its to keep the crankshaft from rubbing against the inside of the crankcase if bearing is set to far outward


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> When installing the PTO side bearing, you must mount the oiler body to create a positive stop for the bearing.
> The bearing depth on this side is particularly critical further along in the assembly process.


Which would be Jeremy? Wouldnt the c ring on the shaft prevent it being too far out?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Which would be Jeremy? Wouldnt the c ring on the shaft prevent it being too far out?


There is no C ring on an 044/440.

The seal presses into the bearing. The spacer sits inside the seal. The shoulder on the spacer is only "so" wide. And if installed properly, there isn't much room for error before you created an airleak.
See where I'm going?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Good deal. It runs pretty good. I ran it with a 34" I believe a few times.


We only cranked it Mike . We were 
too busy helping ole Laslab put this beauty together


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> There is no C ring on an 044/440.
> 
> The seal presses into the bearing. The spacer sits inside the seal. The shoulder on the spacer is only "so" wide. And if installed properly, there isn't much room for error before you created an airleak.
> See where I'm going?


Yes now I do. What does the c ring do on the 460?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Yes now I do. What does the c ring do on the 460?


Never had a 460 torn down on my bench but I'm assuming it sets the bearing depth


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Cool bow saw


This was Johns first full restoration and he did a great job. 046 with d cylinder, cleaned all the ports up, MM, deleted base gasket and dreassed the outside up. The saw is immaculate internally to be a saw of age.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Never had a 460 torn down on my bench but I'm assuming it sets the bearing depth


Ya I think so Jeremy.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Oiler still does set the depth of I remember right. I've had mine apart a few times for case gaskets.


Doesnt an 026 have that c ring too Mike?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Doesnt an 026 have that c ring too Mike?


IIRC.......an 038/028 has a snap ring


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Doesnt an 026 have that c ring too Mike?


No


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I didn't know that it was a area that needed masked until randy said something too me now they all get masked off
> 
> still learning is a good thing



Easy enough to scrape it off Mike.

But, if you can mask it, that's even better.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Easy enough to scrape it off Mike.
> 
> But, if you can mask it, that's even better.



Well for now on they will be all masked off. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> There is no C ring on an 044/440.
> 
> The seal presses into the bearing. The spacer sits inside the seal. The shoulder on the spacer is only "so" wide. And if installed properly, there isn't much room for error before you created an airleak.
> See where I'm going?


We both found this out the hard way huh ..

You putting an o ring under the seal bushing ?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> We both found this out the hard way huh ..
> 
> You putting an o ring under the seal bushing ?



Or some sealer.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> We both found this out the hard way huh ..
> 
> You putting an o ring under the seal bushing ?


Yeah....I think we did 

I usually have good luck with a gob of grease but I doubt that stays in place very long. Although my 10mm which I rebuilt last winter still idles perfectly.

Sure wouldn't hurt to have an O Ring there. Got any particular size you recommend?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 18, 2015)

Your friend Mark can get them I would guess.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 18, 2015)

I use dirko around the outside bearing and around outside of seal and just pay attention to not drive the seal too far in to rub the bearing inside?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yeah....I think we did
> 
> I usually have good luck with a gob of grease but I doubt that stays in place very long. Although my 10mm which I rebuilt last winter still idles perfectly.
> 
> Sure wouldn't hurt to have an O Ring there. Got any particular size you recommend?


I have a genereric tray of o rings,ijust find one that rolls over the crank with a snug stretch that the bushing fits over without tearing the ring


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 19, 2015)

Why diden't anyone tell me my avatar was so gehh ?? First time i ever logged on with a real computer .... I had no idea 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2015)

Waiting for the 620 to cure.
Should be able to fit the crank later this evening.


Oh.....your avatar is ghey


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh ok thanks !! 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Oh ok thanks !!
> 
> Jesse


Fix it


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Waiting for the 620 to cure.
> Should be able to fit the crank later this evening.
> 
> 
> Oh.....your avatar is ghey


Should have my bottom end all together by tonight! Ill catch up to you soon. Got the cylinder all fitted and the flywheel turned. Hopefully everthing is correct!


----------



## glock37 (Dec 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yeah....I think we did
> 
> I usually have good luck with a gob of grease but I doubt that stays in place very long. Although my 10mm which I rebuilt last winter still idles perfectly.
> 
> Sure wouldn't hurt to have an O Ring there. Got any particular size you recommend?



Why a o ring it wasnt there from factory. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Fix it


Thought it did 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Why a o ring it wasnt there from factory.



Originally, yes.....they came from the factory with an o-ring.
They eliminated the o-ring at some point. After a while, they were disintegrated. Probably an inferior type of rubber like Buna-N ???


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 19, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Why a o ring it wasnt there from factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The early 044 saws came with one ,it is just a little extra insurance against a vacuum leak .


----------



## glock37 (Dec 19, 2015)

If the spacer is good the slight oil film should be enough to seal the shaft i guess what stihl was thinking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 19, 2015)

glock37 said:


> If the spacer is good the slight oil film should be enough to seal the shaft i guess what stihl was thinking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the clutch tightens up against it ,so that should smash it sealed tight against the main bearing and clutch


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I think the clutch tightens up against it ,so that should smash it sealed tight against the main bearing and clutch


And if the bearing isn't seated at the right depth, and the crank not centered , the clutch will crack/split the spacer under torque. Ask me how I know!
And that's a pricey little bushing BTW.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the powder coating on the pump mount surface won't interfere.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> And if the bearing isn't seated at the right depth, and the crank not centered , the clutch will crack/split the spacer under torque. Ask me how I know!
> And that's a pricey little bushing BTW.
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the powder coating on the pump mount surface won't interfere.


I would scrape it off with a razor blade .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> And if the bearing isn't seated at the right depth, and the crank not centered , the clutch will crack/split the spacer under torque. Ask me how I know!
> And that's a pricey little bushing BTW.
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the powder coating on the pump mount surface won't interfere.


I use my 3/8 drive snap on electric impact ,not wide open ,but tap the trigger a couple times to snug it tight ,the clutch first time you bury the chain will tighten it any more if it needs it . Left hand threads on the clutch just for more thread info .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 19, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I would scrape it off with a razor blade .


Too late
Bearing is already seated with Loctite 
I tried to remove the powder, but that's some tough sh!t


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 19, 2015)

A decent quality powder coat should be tough just like a good paint will be ..... And depending on how heavy handed the guy was holding the gun your looking a 2-10 mil .... Each mil should be around .001 of an inch so .002-.010 of an inch...... Don't quote that as gospel I tried to forget that crap 6 years ago.... even at the extra heavy end of the spectrum I wouldn't think that could cause a problem but I've never gotten that far into a 44 ..... Truth be told I never had to do more than change a plug and tune the carb on mine she just runs 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh yeah red err ahh schunt hairs are .004 .... So two red schunt hairs at the most 

Jesse


----------



## glock37 (Dec 19, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Oh yeah red err ahh schunt hairs are .004 .... So two red schunt hairs at the most
> 
> Jesse


Maybe 4 blonde ones !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 19, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Should have my bottom end all together by tonight! Ill catch up to you soon. Got the cylinder all fitted and the flywheel turned. Hopefully everthing is correct!


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## PA Dan (Dec 19, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


>


Patience...the night is young!


----------



## dall (Dec 19, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>





please let that be a woman and not justin beiber


----------



## huskihl (Dec 19, 2015)

Leave it to lil' ted


----------



## big t double (Dec 19, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Leave it to lil' tedView attachment 471619


I actually laughed a little out loud when I clicked that. Wondering if one of you bastids would call me out.


----------



## dall (Dec 19, 2015)

lmao


----------



## huskihl (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## big t double (Dec 19, 2015)

Dammit man c'mon....and you're browser history.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 19, 2015)

big t double said:


> Dammit man c'mon....and you're browser history. [emoji23]
> View attachment 471633


Way over it!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


>


Hurry up and git dat sum b!tch put together


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


>


Is it really goin back together stock? No timing, exhaust, nothin?


----------



## glock37 (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


>



Damn them cases is fine !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 20, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Is it really goin back together stock? No timing, exhaust, nothin?


Not really sure buddy? Tell me what I should do. Im here to learn.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Not really sure buddy? Tell me what I should do. Im here to learn.



When done send it too randy too port 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

Got the cases put together tonite....

















Now it's time to finish fitting the cylinder. Still have about 0.012" to trim from the base flange. Then slot the bolt holes to match the 440 base gasket.
Once that's done I'll fit the flywheel and see how much I need to shave off the tranfer tunnel.


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 20, 2015)

That looks great....& I'm not talking about the damn homosexual pics from earlier lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll prolly tap the seals in next.....


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


>


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> When done send it too randy too port
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
By the looks of your signature about all yours have been "cuddled on one certain lane"


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 20, 2015)

Everything looks like it fits and I have clearance! The piston is on and moves freely. The flywheel clears the jug just fine!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 20, 2015)

Now I have to finish slotting the cylinder holes before I do anything else.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 20, 2015)

waits patiently for the first hybrid video.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Now I have to finish slotting the cylinder holes before I do anything else.


That's about where I'm at too


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Everything looks like it fits and I have clearance! The piston is on and moves freely. The flywheel clears the jug just fine!


Now have the squish cut and drop the base about .045 and see if it still "fits"


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

Cool hybrids Scott!!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 20, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Now have the squish cut and drop the base about .045 and see if it still "fits"


You make that sound incredibly easy![emoji481]


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## redfin (Dec 20, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Now have the squish cut and drop the base about .045 and see if it still "fits"


It wont.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 20, 2015)

redfin said:


> It wont.


Mine will!


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 20, 2015)

redfin said:


> It wont.


I dropped my hybrid .057", so.... Yes it can. Just might need a little more grinding


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>



Goat Powa!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

These little guys are about as fun to install as a fuel hose on an 026.....


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 20, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> These little guys are about as fun to install as a fuel hose on an 026.....


Did you chase the threaded holes on that case?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Did you chase the threaded holes on that case?


No I didn't.
But when/if the need arises, I will.
I don't like chasing threads uneccesarily. It loosens the tolerance and makes for a sloppy hole.
I hate sloppy holes


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 20, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> No I didn't.
> But when/if the need arises, I will.
> I don't like chasing threads uneccesarily. It loosens the tolerance and makes for a sloppy hole.
> I hate sloppy holes


Ol' lady must not be sittin next to ya huh?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Ol' lady must not be sittin next to ya huh?


Touché


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> These little guys are about as fun to install as a fuel hose on an 026.....



I use silicone on those kind of parts. works like a lube and glue at the same time.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Ol' lady must not be sittin next to ya huh?



or big t


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 20, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> I use silicone on those kind of parts. works like a lube and glue at the same time.


Lil dab of Fluid Film did the trick


----------



## huskihl (Dec 20, 2015)

HaHa. Lil t half has everybody beatin' up on him now. . My sorry


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 20, 2015)

He likes it...


----------



## big t double (Dec 21, 2015)

huskihl said:


> HaHa. Lil t half has everybody beatin' up on him now. . My sorry



Tree monkey can say what he wants...he can set a saw of mine on fire any time he feels like it so he's got the upper hand....the rest of you bastids...well...you can say what you want too...I'll just weep to myself in front if my wife a little. She'll just tell me to stop acting like a ef aye gee.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 21, 2015)

na, I wouldn't do that, but I might paint it pink.


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 21, 2015)

So why a d chamber cylinder over a round squish band?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 21, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> So why a d chamber cylinder over a round squish band?


Slightly more compression, some of those cylinders have better shaped upper transfers and good stock port timing


----------



## hseII (Dec 21, 2015)

big t double said:


> Tree monkey can say what he wants...he can set a saw of mine on fire any time he feels like it so he's got the upper hand....the rest of you bastids...well...you can say what you want too...I'll just weep to myself in front if my wife a little. She'll just tell me to stop acting like a ef aye gee.


A what?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 21, 2015)

hseII said:


> A what?


Ef aye gee


Duh


----------



## glock37 (Dec 21, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> na, I wouldn't do that, but I might paint it pink.









Like this We just done a 026 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Dec 21, 2015)

hseII said:


> A what?


F a g...I was tryin to be correct politically and stuff.


----------



## big t double (Dec 21, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> na, I wouldn't do that, but I might paint it pink.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 21, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> So why a d chamber cylinder over a round squish band?


,


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 21, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Slightly more compression, some of those cylinders have better shaped upper transfers and good stock port timing





mdavlee said:


> After porting and cutting the chamber I'm not sure the D chamber is better.



Ok this helped so if your building a stock saw with no machining or porting the D chamber is the way to go! Just like the older KS cylinder's alot of times had better port timing verses the newer mahle cylinder's. 

So if your gonna cut the base and then the squish or the other way around and then port it you won't see much difference. But what if you don't do any machining and just do some porting! Will the D chamber stand out more then?


----------



## redfin (Dec 21, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Need to build,a head for a 046 and test them all.



Is it done yet?


----------



## redfin (Dec 21, 2015)

How bout now?


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 21, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Not quite



So its close then????


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 21, 2015)

Man Mike you surprise me wih your abilities every time we talk! Lol!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 21, 2015)

What carb would be the best on a hybrid? My 044 has a Zama and I have been told the Walbro would be better. What's everyone using?


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 21, 2015)

I have walbro carbs on both of my 044's! I feel they are pretty much bullet proof!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 21, 2015)

Ya I have a Walbro on my ported 044 but there was a Zama on this older one. Cant remember which Walbro I have on it ill check when I get home.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 21, 2015)

Either one is fine. The 046 I won the build off with had a Zama in it.


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 21, 2015)

I looked at one of mine and it is a walbro hd 17!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Either one is fine. The 046 I won the build off with had a Zama in it.


.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 21, 2015)

big t double said:


> man up...or fill out a butthurt report and we'll put it on file at corporate.



blank hurt feelings report if anyone "feels" like they need to print and fill one out..


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 21, 2015)

1 down......3 to go!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2015)

Got mine done but yours look nicer!


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

What's the holdup here?!?!


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Everyday, I go and look at this thread expecting greatness and this pig all finished up just to be disappointed. Its like sticking your tongue to a 9V battery; you expect a shock but you don't get squat...


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 22, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Everyday, I go and look at this thread expecting greatness and this pig all finished up just to be disappointed. Its like sticking your tongue to a 9V battery; you expect a shock but you don't get squat...


In case you've been living under a rock....The guy has much more important things than building a chainsaw going on at the moment. My guess is spare time is at a premium.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2015)

Im liking the pace! This build is much more involved than most. I also don't have all the parts to this puzzle just yet! It will probably speed up real soon though! Especially if everyone that has one of these getting built posts up the finished pics and videos!


----------



## ELECT6845 (Dec 22, 2015)

Here is a few pictures of mine. Base and chamber cut along with some porting. Waiting on a few parts to finish it up. Big thanks to Adirondackstihl & MillerModSaws for help with this.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2015)

I cleaned up the coil and replaced the ignition wire. I filed the key for advancement of the timing about .024.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

All done with bolt holes.......






Got the piston on.
I hate those damn clips....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

With the flywheel just seated on the taper of the crank, there might 0.010-0.015" clearance......
We're gonna fix that!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

so hawt!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2015)

I ran your 044 today Dave......


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ran your 044 today Dave......


And.......


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

maybe I just touched myself a little

I do so love an 044/440, there will never be more of them in the world than there are today


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 22, 2015)

...... Long dramatic pause ....

Jesse


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> And.......


I bet it made chips and stuff.
I need to stihl some garage time soon to get the cylinder Al sent me all installed and stuffs, I picked a power head as a donor that needed a fuel system and as I tore it apart I realized it has a cracked handle and is UBER-Filthy, so now it is a total rebuild.
I love a good runnin saw


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

I keep staring at the oblong bolt holes in the Cylinder that Jeremy cut and I cant stop grinnin'


----------



## glock37 (Dec 22, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I keep staring at the oblong bolt holes in the Cylinder that Jeremy cut and I cant stop grinnin'



You want one now dont ya ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 22, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I bet it made chips and stuff.
> I need to stihl some garage time soon to get the cylinder Al sent me all installed and stuffs, I picked a power head as a donor that needed a fuel system and as I tore it apart I realized it has a cracked handle and is UBER-Filthy, so now it is a total rebuild.
> I love a good runnin saw


You ever use that cylinder I sold ya yet


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> You want one now dont ya ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And so do you!


----------



## glock37 (Dec 22, 2015)

Maybe in due time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Maybe in due time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you dont do it with the box oh44 you got coming you will fall behind![emoji13]


----------



## glock37 (Dec 22, 2015)

Good things come to those that dont rush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> You want one now dont ya ? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know me pretty well, Mike 

I seldom see a saw I don't covet, I have talked to a counselor and a priest but after seeing the saws I covet they become covetous themselves, its a terrible problem I have.
They have recommended I find a blind priest with no sense of asthetics to help me.
Thankfully I can sometimes find a nice saw that agrees to come live with me 

Speaking of sexy saws how bout the muffler on the Pioneer 650, am I right?? hubba hubba
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> You ever use that cylinder I sold ya yet


I can neither confirm nor deny that I have any cylinders, nor that I may or may not have a metric buttload of project saws to build from the 1128 and 1122 families.
It's all very hush hush you understand.
Dave


----------



## glock37 (Dec 22, 2015)

Good thing it aint women you covent you d really have a problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that I have any cylinders, nor that I may or may not have a metric buttload of project saws to build from the 1128 and 1122 families.
> It's all very hush hush you understand.
> Dave


Well maybe a couple PA guys will take a little drive and see for ourselves! Of course we will neither confirm or deny also![emoji41]


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I keep staring at the oblong bolt holes in the Cylinder that Jeremy cut and I cant stop grinnin'


You thought I was a hack huh?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> All done with bolt holes.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close up of the oil cap pleze


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Close up of the oil cap pleze


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> All done with bolt holes.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bolt holes look great. You do them on a mill? Those clips will usually pop right in if you don't try to put the open end in first.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


????????????????? whut that off of ? string trimmah ?


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ran your 044 today Dave......


Is that the one you told me started knocking really hard before in blew its load out through the muffler?!?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

beaglebriar said:


> Bolt holes look great. You do them on a mill? Those clips will usually pop right in if you don't try to put the open end in first.


They were slotted by hand with a few different carbide burrs & my Dremel w/ flex shaft.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Deets066 said:


>


That's what I said


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2015)

Aftermarkets Dave sells ?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Aftermarkets Dave sells ?


Yep


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yep


You have no idea how epic of a thread those caps could become .


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You thought I was a hack huh?


Nah man, you clearly know what's going on. 
I have heard/read a couple guys describe getting them wallered out and it always sounds like a Benny Hill animal husbandry sketch. Your clear close up pictures show that either you have a real steady hand or a secret method. To a guy like me that doesn't have either it is just a pleasure to see.
I love these build threads, I always appreciate a lot more than I understand, but I pick up bits and pieces that come in handy down the road.
Dave


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> They were slotted by hand with a few different carbide burrs & my Dremel w/ flex shaft.


You said flex shaft... You know they got pills for that stuff right?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> You have no idea how epic of a thread those caps could become .


Come on man nobody wants flippy caps that don't flippy, that's just nuts


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2015)

Is this hybrid going to sport orange plastics ? Or go with the trademark black ?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Is that the one you told me started knocking really hard before in blew its load out through the muffler?!?



No comment. 

I SAID NO COMMENT !!!

GDS



Definitive Dave said:


> Come on man nobody wants flippy caps that don't flippy, that's just nuts



I like em Dave. These guys are hacks....don't mind them.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 22, 2015)

Well balls, this was supposed to be in answer to Brian, but my quote-fu is getting weak.


Don't you watch TV man? Orange IS the new Black.
The first season was great but season two was el crappo 
I sent whatever OEM plastics I had on hand, the future is mutable


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> Well balls, this was supposed to be in answer to Brian, but my quote-fu is getting weak.
> 
> 
> Don't you watch TV man? Orange IS the new Black.
> ...


Oem is so nice ,that top one look familiar ?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yep


Is the case an aftermarket case as well? Powder sure looks much better than the recent one I bought. Even looks as if it may have been over to Mike's for a visit


----------



## team117 (Dec 22, 2015)

Look what I found nib 440.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Is the case an aftermarket case as well? Powder sure looks much better than the recent one I bought. Even looks as if it may have been over to Mike's for a visit


OEM case that Mike powdered.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Is this hybrid going to sport orange plastics ? Or go with the trademark black ?


Black would look nice!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Black would look nice!!!


Yes it would! I dont have nice covers so a non traditional cover might be in my future!


----------



## huskihl (Dec 22, 2015)

You guys are further on your hybrids than I am. But on the other hand, I think I can do 2 at the same time. Couple 44s, couple 46s, and 3 660s, and a 66. Gonna be busy this winter. And broke. Anybody got any degreaser? Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a serious question.



Should a fart be lumpy?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have a serious question.
> 
> 
> 
> Should a fart be lumpy?


Yes......
Some farts do have lumps


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yes......
> Some farts do have lumps



Pics?

FFS MAN.


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 22, 2015)

huskihl said:


> You guys are further on your hybrids than I am. But on the other hand, I think I can do 2 at the same time. Couple 44s, couple 46s, and 3 660s, and a 66. Gonna be busy this winter. And broke. Anybody got any degreaser? LolView attachment 472382



I have degreaser! I have multiple different kinds and want to start a thread on them. Send those saws to me and I'll use them as my test subjects. Then just wait for my reply. If you don't hear back from me wait a little longer. lol!


----------



## huskihl (Dec 22, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> I have degreaser! I have multiple different kinds and want to start a thread on them. Send those saws to me and I'll use them as my test subjects. Then just wait for my reply. If you don't hear back from me wait a little longer. lol!


Yea, the parts washer isn't as clean as it was a few hours ago, that's for sure.


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 22, 2015)

Mike sure knows what he is doing! Even if he doesn't have a husky listed in his sig!


----------



## glock37 (Dec 22, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Mike sure knows what he is doing! Even if he doesn't have a husky listed in his sig!View attachment 472407
> View attachment 472409



Where are trying to find a closer match to husky orange but the plastic is tons of different shades what shade do you match 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 23, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Mike sure knows what he is doing! Even if he doesn't have a husky listed in his sig!View attachment 472407
> View attachment 472409


Hey hey hey.......none of that sh!t in muh thread


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 23, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Where are trying to find a closer match to husky orange but the plastic is tons of different shades what shade do you match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If you just paint um Stihl orange, they will have more horsepower anyway, no need to stock the 11 verified shades of Husqorange. 
Dave


----------



## KG441c (Dec 23, 2015)

Valspar Tractor / Implement paint in Husqvarna Orange and unlike Stihl OEM paint it actually stays on


----------



## hseII (Dec 23, 2015)

team117 said:


> Look what I found nib 440.



Show Off.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## hseII (Dec 23, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


You Toos.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 23, 2015)

The d- jugs must have fatter transfers ,i had to grind much more than that to fit ,you got lucky if that is all that needs removed .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 23, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> The d- jugs must have fatter transfers ,i had to grind much more than that to fit ,you got lucky if that is all that needs removed .


This is a D jug.
I used a burr to grind and a sanding wheel to blend everything afterwards


----------



## redfin (Dec 23, 2015)

This one isnt a D but it was alot to take off.


----------



## redfin (Dec 23, 2015)

I tried to find a pic of the flywheel side also. No bueno.


----------



## glock37 (Dec 23, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> The d- jugs must have fatter transfers ,i had to grind much more than that to fit ,you got lucky if that is all that needs removed .



"D" juggs yes are Fatter !!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 23, 2015)

redfin said:


> This one isnt a D but it was alot to take off. View attachment 472555


I didn't have to touch the PTO side on either Hybrid I've built...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 23, 2015)

But now that I look.......I might just clearance the PTO side as well.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 23, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> But now that I look.......I might just clearance the PTO side as well.


Race weight?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 23, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 472465
> View attachment 472466
> Valspar Tractor / Implement paint in Husqvarna Orange and unlike Stihl OEM paint it actually stays on




Resto-magic! Eww lah lah!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 23, 2015)

Okay, so here's the PTO side......


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hybrids, Hybrids -- bring on the Hybrids!


----------



## redfin (Dec 24, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I didn't have to touch the PTO side on either Hybrid I've built...


The base on this one got a little extra trim.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas you Hybrid dudes!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all! Didn't really think I would have time to work on any saws! Well after dinner, desert and clean up I had to escape for a while! I got the piston and rings on and the clips in.




Then came the test. I put the cylinder on with no gasket. The squish was between .016-.019. Ill check again tomorrow and see if I get the same. I like the .019 but not the .016!



Mounted the muffler to measure for spacers. Looks like 3/16" on mine.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 25, 2015)

I used 3/16 alum flat last time. Sadly I never took any pics. I'll make sure to this time.
I like to make a one piece spacer. So much easier!!!!!
I grabbed some stock from work yesterday before I left......


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok I went back and took the rings off the piston and used some grease on the piston to hold all four peices of solder.



This way I got a consistent .013. Hmm now what to do? Gasket measures around .018. A beer can measures around .004.


----------



## big t double (Dec 25, 2015)

Is it a miller lite can?


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 25, 2015)

Double Beer Can!


----------



## big t double (Dec 25, 2015)

Dan can't handle two miller lites


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 25, 2015)

big t double said:


> Is it a miller lite can?


Oh sorry you must have misunderstood me when I said beer can! It was a Yuengling can!


----------



## big t double (Dec 25, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> ....Yuengling...


Did you just make up a word? Or sneeze...god bless you.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 25, 2015)

big t double said:


> Did you just make up a word? Or sneeze...god bless you.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 25, 2015)

Have someone mill 0.003 outta the squish or for gods sake......mill a pop up


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 25, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Have someone mill 0.003 outta the squish or for gods sake......mill a pop up


Oh no you didn't! [emoji33]


----------



## glock37 (Dec 25, 2015)

He said the p word !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Dec 25, 2015)

PA Dan said:


>


Ahhh I get it...that's how they spelled miller lite in 1829. Ok, I'm done now.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 26, 2015)

Holes are 92mm c/c





Used a small countersink and put a chamfer on the holes (0.233") cause that's how I roll.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Holes are 92mm c/c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!


----------



## drf255 (Dec 26, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Ok I went back and took the rings off the piston and used some grease on the piston to hold all four peices of solder.
> 
> 
> 
> This way I got a consistent .013. Hmm now what to do? Gasket measures around .018. A beer can measures around .004.


With solder, you're probably even tighter than that.

They sell brass shim stock on eBay. Different thicknesses. Works great for gaskets. .007 would likely put you at .018 to .020.

If you pm me measurements of the base gasket's outer perimeter, I'll check what I've got in my pack and would be glad to mail you out a piece.

Very interesting build. This is a lot of work for 5cc's more displacement. Can't wait to see if it's really worth it.

EDIT-I have an 046 and an 044 jug here. I can measure and send you a piece. You'll have to do the hole punching and inner circle removal.


----------



## redfin (Dec 26, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> This way I got a consistent .013. Hmm now what to do? Gasket measures around .018. A beer can measures around .004.



If you are confident you are at .017 Id run it man.


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok, now all you guys building hybrids sucklol
I just went and ordered a meteor ms460 piston and caber rings to go with my ms460 jug and a full set of farmertec plastics for my 044. Should have the parts in a couple weeks. I ordered the farmertec plastics because I don't want to have to cut up my original plastic that are in great shape plus I want to paint the plastics flat black. I really like the look of the plastics when painted flat black. I'm gonna make a custom top cover badge too. Probably gonna have it say "HYBRID" with "044/MS460" underneath. 
Anyway, thanks again you hybrid building jerks 
I'm joking, you guys are awesome and I'm really enjoying this thread. You've all given me the courage to tackle a hybrid build.


----------



## redfin (Dec 26, 2015)

Canadian farm boy said:


> I'm gonna make a custom top cover badge too.



This one is a potential copyright.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a 460 cylinder with bridge ports and what was on my hybrid and im porting another 460 cylinder to try both on a regular 460 crankcase. The 460 cylinder im workin on right now is blowing 266psi!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 26, 2015)

Why would you want that much compression?


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Dec 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I have a 460 cylinder with bridge ports and what was on my hybrid and im porting another 460 cylinder to try both on a regular 460 crankcase. The 460 cylinder im workin on right now is blowing 266psi!!


Wow that's a lot of compression. I know there are a lot of guys running upwards of 250psi in some of there saws and they all say that there saws are holding up very well but personally I'd be a little worried about my crank with that sort of compression. WOT and have a sudden shock load on the crank and bang now your looking for another crank or saw. Maybe I'm paranoid IDK


----------



## KG441c (Dec 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Why would you want that much compression?


Well I kinda miscalculated cutting squish u see


----------



## drf255 (Dec 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I have a 460 cylinder with bridge ports and what was on my hybrid and im porting another 460 cylinder to try both on a regular 460 crankcase. The 460 cylinder im workin on right now is blowing 266psi!!


Someone cut the squish and not raise the exhaust?

How does one get to 266?

I've heard 220 is the max u want on a saw that size.

Edit:I see above.


----------



## redfin (Dec 26, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Well I kinda miscalculated cutting squish u see


Hopefully the base doesnt crack out with that much off it.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry for the hijack...

Do any of my saw modding brothers here have any fine metal mesh 026 air filters they can spare?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 26, 2015)

redfin said:


> Hopefully the base doesnt crack out with that much off it.


Base is still @ .215


----------



## KG441c (Dec 26, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Someone cut the squish and not raise the exhaust?
> 
> How does one get to 266?
> 
> ...


Yep. With a gasket back in its still at 220 but the exhaust hasnt been raised. #s sit with gasket in at 107/124/81. Think ill try 102/118/81?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok I got my squish problem figured out! Mike suggested I sand the squish band with an old piston. Well Glock37 had one so I stopped over and picked it up. I started with 80 grit and finished with 120 because it was the highest grit I had at home. After a couple paper changes I took a measurement and was between .016 & .017. So I ran a couple more 80 grit paper changes then finished with the 120. Here's how it looked.














and here's what I ended up with!


----------



## drf255 (Dec 26, 2015)

You may only really be at .016. I'd take a bit more, but that's me.

Chamber beautiful.


----------



## redfin (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks good Dan. How thick is your solder?


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 26, 2015)

redfin said:


> Looks good Dan. How thick is your solder?


Solder is .031 but I tapped it to about .025 before I set it on the piston. I might take a couple more thousands off before I assemble the top end.


----------



## dall (Dec 26, 2015)

i think crushing the solder more would give it to much width and give false readings correct me if im wrong


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 26, 2015)

Hmm didnt think about that. Ill look for thinner solder tomorrow. Maybe I can slice it in half with an xacto and try again? Ill see if feeler gauages fit through the spark plug hole?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 26, 2015)

.017" is plenty squish on this saw.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 26, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> .017" is plenty squish on this saw.


So you think im ok where im at then?


----------



## redfin (Dec 26, 2015)

Ive been using .021 from Radio Shack Dan. I would get some thinner solder and recheck.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks Jon thats what ill do!


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 27, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Thanks Jon thats what ill do!


Run it


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 27, 2015)

Got some .022 solder today and checked again. It measured a couple thou less than yesterday. I ran a couple more 120 grit papers through it and am sitting right between .018 and .019. So im happy with that and have everything cleaned and ready to go together!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 27, 2015)

Okay.....
Here's my spacer.
All cut by hand.


----------



## Canadian farm boy (Dec 27, 2015)

That looks great. Looks very strong. Are you gonna paint it or leave it raw aluminum?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 27, 2015)

Canadian farm boy said:


> That looks great. Looks very strong. Are you gonna paint it or leave it raw aluminum?


Leave it bare


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 27, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay.....
> Here's my spacer.
> All cut by hand.


That has to be much easier to install than two separate ones


----------



## redfin (Dec 27, 2015)

I like it Jeremy.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice thought & design Jeremy.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 27, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay.....
> Here's my spacer.
> All cut by hand.


Thats pretty sweet! Did you make extras because theres probably a couple people that would be interested!


----------



## maulhead (Dec 27, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay.....
> Here's my spacer.
> All cut by hand.



Can you PM me the stihl part number for that spacer? 

From here it looks to be 1128-"I have a potty mouth"-044046 but I am not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me.  

Nice work!!


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 27, 2015)

Got my cylinder on and the seals are in! Tomorrow ill check pressure and vac and see how well I did!






I used the Stihl seal installer on the clutch side. Worked pretty sweet!


----------



## drf255 (Dec 28, 2015)

Great Job Jeremy. 

I like that spacer, alot.

Now I just have to read through 1500 posts to remember how you made the jug fit.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay.....
> Here's my spacer.
> All cut by hand.



That is slick! The one piece design was a great idea as well!


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 28, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Great Job Jeremy.
> 
> I like that spacer, alot.
> 
> Now I just have to read through 1500 posts to remember how you made the jug fit.



I believe it is right around page 44 or 45 where he started fitting the jug.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks bud


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey, if any of you guys have a good 046/460 carcass after stealing the jug for a hybrid, please send me a PM.

I want to put my newly acquired 046-D jug on a 046/460.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry to say this, but I will no longer continue this thread here on AS.
I'm out!
I'll find another forum.
The mods have lost their minds.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that brother and I hear ya! See you there!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sorry to say this, but I will no longer continue this thread here on AS.
> I'm out!
> I'll find another forum.
> The mods have lost their minds.


Is always hard to see the fire though the smoke unless you are next to the flame.


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sorry to say this, but I will no longer continue this thread here on AS.
> I'm out!
> I'll find another forum.
> The mods have lost their minds.


I don't understand what could be wrong with this thread. Seems there's some stuff going on in the background that most of us aren't aware of. Good members are what keeps a forum going. Maybe the mods could enlighten us a little??? I hang out on a hunting forum that has a no BS policy and have no problem playing by the rules but I like the lighter side of things around here. Hopefully this can be worked out.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 28, 2015)

Jeremy, please let us know how to stay in touch. I think I speak for the vast majority of members when I say we wish you and your family all the best, and we will miss your informative comments here.

Best of Luck


----------



## Marshy (Dec 28, 2015)

beaglebriar said:


> I don't understand what could be wrong with this thread. Seems there's some stuff going on in the background that most of us aren't aware of. Good members are what keeps a forum going. Maybe the mods could enlighten us a little??? I hang out on a hunting forum that has a no BS policy and have no problem playing by the rules but I like the lighter side of things around here. Hopefully this can be worked out.


Only he can enlighten us, I cannot speak to his personal decisions.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sorry to say this, but I will no longer continue this thread here on AS.
> I'm out!
> I'll find another forum.
> The mods have lost their minds.


----------



## hseII (Dec 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Is always hard to see the fire though the smoke unless you are next to the flame.



Sometimes it's not hard to see at all if you want to: again, it's a choice.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 28, 2015)

I hate it when I really don't know what the H*** is going on!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I hate it when I really don't know what the H*** is going on!


It's quite simple Mike, a small group of members attached another member which in return created an argument between them and other friends which spiraled out of control into a bunch of attacks. Some people, both sides of the arguing party, were given involuntary leave of absents. Some narrow minded people who don't really grasp the whole situation want to bash the site mods which in return is allowing them to get some time off as well. The biggest outcome from it all is that site sponsors for saw builders will not continue. Sponsorships will expire and not be renewed.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 28, 2015)

By the way, the site owner is the one who did the banning.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow! What a mess around here!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 28, 2015)

How do we fix this Marshy ? You know as well as i do a lot of good guys are involved in this mess .I consider the mods and the banned members all good friends ,and feel am in the middle somewhere .


----------



## Marshy (Dec 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> How do we fix this Marshy ? You know as well as i do a lot of good guys are involved in this mess .I consider the mods and the banned members all good friends ,and feel am in the middle somewhere .


As a mod I feel like I'm the middle, literally! It's not a nice place to be honestly. I can relate to both sides of the argument to an extent. I don't know how to resolve it but its not going to be me doing anything new, its going to have to be how the individuals conduct themselves.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, I kind of echo the thoughts of Keith & Brian, I thank you (Marshy) for the explanation, but it kinda sucks (not trying to be disrespectful).

Saw builders are kinda the Blood Line of this site. A lot of the time I spend on this site is reading threads started by them, (and not just one, I likely read threads from both sides of this nonsense) learning about what they are doing, and how they have accomplished things they have done.

For example, I recently obtained a scored 046-D jug, and went to Randy's old thread telling us how to clean them up. I knew the thread was there for quite some time, but it was only recently that I needed to read what was in it. What if he, and Brad, and others were to delete their old threads, it would be really bad, and they can do that. IMO, we have too much knowledge here to put it at risk. I can't tell you how many times I search the internet for information regarding saws, and it brings me to this site (often to a thread from before I joined).

Please share my current disappointment with the owner, and tell him that I am open to discussing this with him. I spent over 32 years in auditing, I've been involved in countless negotiations, and am willing to volunteer any assistance I can give. I consider this site a valuable resource, and wish to keep it that way.

Sincerely,
MustangMike

Besides, I want to know how Jeremy's hybrid finishes!


----------



## dall (Dec 28, 2015)

sometimes you need to walk away from the table when your hungry when the food is crappy


----------



## dall (Dec 28, 2015)

i like reading the info on this site but i wont stay here in the dictatorship the guys who build the saws for a living and then give the information out for the rest of us to use are what make up this site not the owner i wont be around anywhere and get treated like a kid ffs my sister is a preacher and yet i still let cuss words out when shes around im a construction worker and i have a dgas attitude


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 29, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Jeremy, please let us know how to stay in touch. I think I speak for the vast majority of members when I say we wish you and your family all the best, and we will miss your informative comments here.
> 
> Best of Luck


++1


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

This is exactly why I don't do hybrids.


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 29, 2015)

This is/was a good site unfortunately people (mostly mods) let personalities come before principles.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> This is/was a good site unfortunately people (mostly mods) let personalities come before principles.


That's a bunch of BS. We don't like your personality and yet you are still here aren't you? That just goes to show you we are not discriminating on personality. I happen to think the guys at camp are good guys that were just having a bad day, not their most shining moment, doesn't mean their bad people, I consider them friends.

@MustangMike I agree with what you said but keep in mind when a build thread is 75 pages long and 25% or more of it is drama then it takes away from the intent. Some members on this site don't want to wade through the BS. It's really not healthy to carry on in the manner thing have been.

Just kiddin with ya IW, your not as hated as I make it sound.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> That's a bunch of BS. We don't like your personality and yet you are still here aren't you? That just goes to show you we are not discriminating on personality. I happen to think the guys at camp are good guys that were just having a bad day, not their most shining moment, doesn't mean their bad people, I consider them friends.
> 
> @MustangMike I agree with what you said but keep in mind when a build thread is 75 pages long and 25% or more of it is drama then it takes away from the intent. Some members on this site don't want to wade through the BS. It's really not healthy to carry on in the manner thing have been.
> 
> Just kiddin with ya IW, your not as hated as I make it sound.


I agree. And alota that BS is purposely put there


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> That's a bunch of BS. We don't like your personality and yet you are still here aren't you? That just goes to show you we are not discriminating on personality. I happen to think the guys at camp are good guys that were just having a bad day, not their most shining moment, doesn't mean their bad people, I consider them friends.
> 
> @MustangMike I agree with what you said but keep in mind when a build thread is 75 pages long and 25% or more of it is drama then it takes away from the intent. Some members on this site don't want to wade through the BS. It's really not healthy to carry on in the manner thing have been.
> 
> Just kiddin with ya IW, your not as hated as I make it sound.


Who's we?


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I agree. And alota that BS is purposely put there?


I don't know what your trying to get at, I think what you're insinuating is the thread was created to bait individuals? If that's what you mean then I believe that is false. It's clear to me that it was a builder making a build thread, nothing more. It didn't turn into more than that until people start making inflaming comments which turned to attacks. There's a difference in disagreeing and just being inflammatory and baiting members.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Who's we?


You said most mods, that is plural... We = plural.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I don't know what your trying to get at, I think what you're insinuating is the thread was created to bait individuals? If that's what you mean then I believe that is false. It's clear to me that it was a builder making a build thread, nothing more. It didn't turn into more than that until people start making inflaming comments which turned to attacks. There's a difference in disagreeing and just being inflammatory and baiting members.


Yes certain threads r created with good intent but some members show up to only get jabs in and attack?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 29, 2015)

Are some posts made to initiate trouble and draw people in? Yes no doubt they are


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, on both sides, and instead of having some restraint everyone decided to open a can and Duke it out.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes but that mess has been goin on for awhile now? Angle on it? Hate, jealousy, greed? Im not sure?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok, not offering any more "fur to the fray" because I have no idea what brought all this on. This was/is one of my favorite recent threads -- and build, or mod threads are great informational venues for me. I've been repairing, restoring and building saws for years and _*I really like this site*_. Perhaps most of what is being referred to as why this thread has come to an end happened in PM's -- I went back several pages but I did not see it. The various builders bring a lot to the site whether they are sponsors or not. Usually the questions and answers that come from threads help me tremendously understand more about how the modifications and changes help a 2 cycle engine produce better as a tool. I am in no way criticizing what is being done or has been done because I don't have information to make a decision. 

Simply put I hope we can reach a "happy medium" amid the banter and debates along the way. Most guys feel strongly about what they discover as they work, fix, repair and modify saws. Especially if you have had scores of them on your bench and believe what you do produces well in the field with those you work for. Hopefully we can see a workable way through all this so that those who are major contributors done wave "good bye" for good. Have a great day guys!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Ok, not offering any more "fur to the fray" because I have no idea what brought all this on. This was/is one of my favorite recent threads -- and build, or mod threads are great informational venues for me. I've been repairing, restoring and building saws for years and _*I really like this site*_. Perhaps most of what is being referred to as why this thread has come to an end happened in PM's -- I went back several pages but I did not see it. The various builders bring a lot to the site whether they are sponsors or not. Usually the questions and answers that come from threads help me tremendously understand more about how the modifications and changes help a 2 cycle engine produce better as a tool. I am in no way criticizing what is being done or has been done because I don't have information to make a decision.
> 
> Simply put I hope we can reach a "happy medium" amid the banter and debates along the way. Most guys feel strongly about what they discover as they work, fix, repair and modify saws. Especially if you have had scores of them on your bench and believe what you do produces well in the field with those you work for. Hopefully we can see a workable way through all this so that those who are major contributors done wave "good bye" for good. Have a great day guys!


Yeah, sorry for those that are caught off guard buy what is transpiring. Again, I am not a mind reader or claim to know the exact reason why the OP decided to end this thread. I can tell you it is related to what has transpired recently outside this thread(s). It is related to enforcement actions beting taken against other members on the site. This discussion is out of place and as a cold read you dont get the full story.



KG441c said:


> Yes but that mess has been goin on for awhile now? Angle on it? Hate, jealousy, greed? Im not sure?



The answer to your question runs deep and it dates back many moons and many site mods ago. I believe some past choices on reprimanding some members was unfair and it created a lot of animosity against one individual which was never forgotten an is still presents itself today. Beyond that, I know for a fact that people still believe that the site mods are bias towards that individual still, which is false. That combined the perception that the individual has an overly large ego, doesnt take criticism and makes high claims of his work gets people agitated. The problem I have with most of it is I don’t see examples where customers of that individual come on the site and support the fact that they are dissatisfied with the work or saws being built. If there were then the arguments would be more valid but the way it is being handled is still inappropriate.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree. Ive ran saws from 3 of the top porters here and all the saws ran very well!! They all 3 have helped me a tremendous amount in porting and saws also


----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

well the way i see it the owner is killing the site but i dgaf enjoy with the upside down chain sitting


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm just hoping we are not cutting off our nose to spite our face. When we loose some of our most valuable & knowledgeable posters, it is detrimental to all of us.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

I hope not either but how friggin hard is it to leave people alone? If you disagree say so and be specific on why without arguing or drama. If you have a problem with someones persoanlity then just ignore them, refrain from engaging with them, agree to disagree and move on. Its the friggin internet, everyone deserves to have their piece of the pie. All it takes is some restraint, and Im saying its not jus one individual, there are several people who need to exercise restraint in order for it to work.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

dall said:


> well the way i see it the owner is killing the site but i dgaf enjoy with the upside down chain sitting


Well you have to agree that some times its necessary to cut the foot off to save the leg.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy, I do feel for your guys, you are like the monkeys in the middle (not said in a disrespectful way). Sort of like having to deal with your kids and a divorced spouse at the same time, there is often just no way to win.

Best of Luck


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Well you have to agree that some times its necessary to cut the foot off to save the leg.


Sometimes it's best to just sit back it let things take their natural progression, you're a mod on a chainsaw forum with a bunch of rednecks, not the CEO of a fortune 500 company.


----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

not when your cutting it off at the hip you wont have a leg to stand on and you will be crippled


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Sometimes it's best to just sit back it let things take their natural progression, you're a mod on a chainsaw forum with a bunch of rednecks, not the CEO of a fortune 500 company.


No kidding, but this isnt a free-for-all. The site owners hold specific values in regards to their site and get to decide the content and can control the atmosphere they want the site to have. This isnt site mod Marshy callin the shots and plinkin members off because I dont like what they said to someone. If you want natural selection theres another site for that, go give it a try and let us know if you survive...


----------



## Onan18 (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> It's quite simple Mike, a small group of members attached another member which in return created an argument between them and other friends which spiraled out of control into a bunch of attacks. Some people, both sides of the arguing party, were given involuntary leave of absents. Some narrow minded people who don't really grasp the whole situation want to bash the site mods which in return is allowing them to get some time off as well. *The biggest outcome from it all is that site sponsors for saw builders will not continue. Sponsorships will expire and not be renewed.*



Is this for _*ALL*_ builders or just certain ones?

Joe


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Is this for _*ALL*_ builders or just certain ones?
> 
> Joe


I believe all saw builders. If you care to inqure @Darin can elaborate but that is how I understood it.


----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

the way i see it is if one cant stand to be around or talk to another its best to ignore or get it over with i speak my mind at work to the lazy guys who want to milk things and i dont do it one on one where ever i see them is where i say my peace and if they dont like it i dont care i hate management trying to show they are in control and i have told a superintendant where he could go im not a big guy but i wont take crap from anyone i guess its from when i was the small kid and got bullied i started fighting back and i can take a lot of pain kinda enjoy it really at work i get burned almost everyday im not a suit and tie person and hate the ones who think they deserve respect for being in that position


----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

when i was just out of school working in a house factory the vice president of the company stopped me one day and said i needed to call him sir and i needed to respect him i told him to gf himself and i put my pants on just like everyone else and walked on


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> No kidding, but this isnt a free-for-all. The site owners hold specific values in regards to their site and get to decide the content and can control the atmosphere they want the site to have. This isnt site mod Marshy callin the shots and plinkin members off because I dont like what they said to someone. If you want natural selection theres another site for that, go give it a try and let us know if you survive...


What site would that be.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

dall said:


> not when your cutting it off at the hip you wont have a leg to stand on and you will be crippled


See post #1464


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> No kidding, but this isnt a free-for-all. The site owners hold specific values in regards to their site and get to decide the content and can control the atmosphere they want the site to have. This isnt site mod Marshy callin the shots and plinkin members off because I dont like what they said to someone. If you want natural selection theres another site for that, go give it a try and let us know if you survive...




I've been to the dark side and I have survived! It is actually quite pleasant there. Lol

I don't have a dog in this fight, so by no means am I picking sides. The one thing I see reminds me of grade school and Jr high drama. You some what have to have some thick skin or atleast show it doesn't bother you. Once people know that they can get you turned up they will continue to do so. Is it right? No! Does it happen? Well I think we all know that answer!


----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

im already there and i like it alot better i have a saying its siiydsa figuire it out and if the site owner wants to kill the whole site then she or he can im like toad have thick skin and leave your feelings in the car like we say at work


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 29, 2015)

Who cares about natural selection and finger pointing and morals or values ....... Can anyone just tell me where the info went ???? I don't care about ur politics n stuffs .... Where's the build and banter .... No banter = boring 

Jesse


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 29, 2015)

dall said:


> im already there and i like it alot better i have a saying its siiydsa figuire it out and if the site owner wants to kill the whole site then she or he can im like toad have thick skin and leave your feelings in the car like we say at work



You have to! Would you want to be a predator or prey? You don't have to be a complete *** bag to be one though line I have seen around though.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Who cares about natural selection and finger pointing and morals or values ....... Can anyone just tell me where the info went ???? I don't care about ur politics n stuffs .... Where's the build and banter .... No banter = boring
> 
> Jesse


No info was removed. The OP/builder decided to stop making updates. Banter is one thing, what we're talkin about is arguring/attacking/harassing.


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 29, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Who cares about natural selection and finger pointing and morals or values ....... Can anyone just tell me where the info went ???? I don't care about ur politics n stuffs .... Where's the build and banter .... No banter = boring
> 
> Jesse


I'll do some searching for you!


----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

if you cant have the banter like what was in this thread then it does become boring ffs this site is not a top secret only talk about work we are all adults and if you cant handle some of the off subject fun like the peanut butter banter then you really need to grow up and lighten up


----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

i dont know what went on before and dont have a dog in the fight but i was following both dans build and adirondacks build on here and from what i have figuired out the op left because of the controlling dictator site owner


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

dall said:


> if you cant have the banter like what was in this thread then it does become boring ffs this site is not a top secret only talk about work we are all adults and if you cant handle some of the off subject fun like the peanut butter banter then you really need to grow up and lighten up


Were not talkin about banter. Banter is one reason we come here.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 29, 2015)

What arguing harassing and attacking I've followed this from day one ..... Now all of a sudden it turns into a hurt vagina fest ........ For a place that's all about chainsaws and general guy stuff someones being a huge girl 

Jesse


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> What arguing harassing and attacking I've followed this from day one ..... Now all of a sudden it turns into a hurt vagina fest ........ For a place that's all about chainsaws and general guy stuff someones being a huge girl
> 
> Jesse


See post #1455 ... http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/hybrid-build.289603/page-73


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 29, 2015)

So is this savage place they call the dark side have something to do with a pig and a saw ??? And will I find all the people along with their wealth of info that this forum has alienated at the said pig and saw pen ?? 

Jesse


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 29, 2015)

Am not a site sponsor ,but it seems to me a few of them depend on the sponsorship advertising to help put food on the table ,it is going to hurt the lesser known ones some .Looks like they may have to pay up for a banner add now at the top of the page .


----------



## Toad22t (Dec 29, 2015)

That is the one. Nothing has been posted as of yet though!


----------



## huskihl (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Well you have to agree that some times its necessary to cut the foot off to save the leg.


Sometimes though, the aforementioned leg, after improper amputation, gets gangrene and therefore rots away. Should have just removed a toe first to see if that helped


----------



## Marshy (Dec 29, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Sometimes though, the aforementioned leg, after improper amputation, gets gangrene and therefore rots away. Should have just removed a toe first to see if that helped


It's too late now. Turns out the Doc removed the toe from the wrong foot and the body heald itself. No reason to cut it off now. No reason for the 4 toe foot to resent the other foot.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 29, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> That is the one. Nothing has been posted as of yet though!


Thanks ...... It's unfortunate but looks like I'll be switching forums ..... The banter is pretty good over there and I haven't even gotten to the peanut butter yet 

Jesse


----------



## KG441c (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## dall (Dec 29, 2015)

Marshy said:


> It's too late now. Turns out the Doc removed the toe from the wrong foot and the body heald itself. No reason to cut it off now. No reason for the 4 toe foot to resent the other foot.



maybe he started at the wrong end


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep especially the part about the goat in the pen and you rearrange the words to sodamized the goat ..... That were funny huh huh huh a yuk 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Dec 29, 2015)

dall said:


> maybe he started at the wrong end


Or the middle 

Jesse


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 29, 2015)

The Hybrid Build Thread ... Without the Hybrid!!!!!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 29, 2015)

Word have meaning.
People disagree over words.
Sometimes people act like the whole internet is 4Chan and the results make everybody unhappy.
I don't know what happened, it probably wouldn't make me happier if I did know.
Bummed this thread in particular is part of the fallout.
Fallout 4 will steal your life.
Dave


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

There are hundreds of good builders in my state alone who've never heard of this website. I say that because you can spend a little time in here and start thinking there are only a couple good builders on earth. 
This is ridiculous....and I solely blame sponsorship...not site mods or members, simply the sponsorship system. It seemed to come with a title to the website for some.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> There are hundreds of good builders in my state alone who've never heard of this website. I say that because you can spend a little time in here and start thinking there are only a couple good builders on earth.
> This is ridiculous....and I solely blame sponsorship...not site mods or members, simply the sponsorship system. It seemed to come with a title to the website for some.



respectfully I disagree
Sponsorship allows a newbie to differentiate between some member who might PM them offering to build them a great saw and an actual business that has a track record and enough money to buy the right to advertise.
A forum like this is a business first and you cant have the chaff advertising for free alongside the wheat.
Competition breeds progress. There were/are several great builders here who were also able to communicate to the masses effectively about their craft. Good teachers are hard to find, ask the dummies walking down the street who cant operate a belt.

It seems like any time a builder wanted to show off his latest and greatest it was like they were banging their wang against an idiot bell to call out all the sycophants and hangers on to begin bashing any other craftsman out there and nobody could resist the siren call to idiocy.

No idea what a great solution is, hell maybe there isn't one...


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> respectfully I disagree
> Sponsorship allows a newbie to differentiate between some member who might PM them offering to build them a great saw and an actual business that has a track record and enough money to buy the right to advertise.
> A forum like this is a business first and you cant have the chaff advertising for free alongside the wheat.
> Competition breeds progress. There were/are several great builders here who were also able to communicate to the masses effectively about their craft. Good teachers are hard to find, ask the dummies walking down the street who cant operate a belt.
> ...



Who relies on websites to find saw builders? And sponsorship doesn't prove you know chit, it only proves you footed the bill. There isn't a single builder on this site that I'd blindly trust simply over the fact that is states "sponsor" on their title.

Don't mix building saws and selling saw parts together in this for the argument of sponsorship.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 29, 2015)

Luckily we have Smittybilt & Spike60 upstate (and likely others), but near me, I don't think you could find one if you tried. Most of the saw shops have never even heard of a ported saw!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Who relies on websites to find saw builders? And sponsorship doesn't prove you know chit, it only proves you footed the bill. There isn't a single builder on this site that I'd blindly trust simply over the fact that is states "sponsor" on their title.
> 
> Don't mix building saws and selling saw parts together in this for the argument of sponsorship.



In my particular case I had never heard of a ported saw before I joined AS, I am positive I am not alone in this, I picked a builder based on the advise of a sponsor who recommended him.
Being able to foot the bill should count for something, shouldn't it?
Professionalism means something to me. Being able to make things right if/when they go wrong is important.

I feel like I am arguing when I don't want to be.
Is the "selling parts" thing meant to be a barb of some sort or do I need some Midol.

Dave


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> In my particular case I had never heard of a ported saw before I joined AS, I am positive I am not alone in this, I picked a builder based on the advise of a sponsor who recommended him.
> Being able to foot the bill should count for something, shouldn't it?
> Professionalism means something to me. Being able to make things right if/when they go wrong is important.
> 
> ...



I feel I should apologize because I never considered reasons other than just building saws when I made my opinionated comment. I do not see anyone selling just parts and measuring their roosters about it.

Edit: key word "recommendation".


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

I also want to give the moderators on this site two thumbs up. You guys have done a good job cleaning up all the ******** arguments and attacks around here and I'm not talking about this thread.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 30, 2015)

Definatedave is oozing out cense in truckloads. I find it funny how much drama there is around the place over builders, their methods, their followers/fanclub cheerleaders and so on. I promise everyone who says 'I won't be coming back'.....WILL come back, and in suprisingly short order. Hell even the one that start threads saying 'goodbye I am leaving' come back fast. They can't help themselves, thay's ok l get that. But what I don't get is how how many act worse than misbehaving children and think its fine to do so. When AS is at its best is when people from all over come together, share ideas, help people who are in need and band together for the better of the community. I think we all get more out of this place than we give, we should occaisionally sit back not take things so serious and be thankfull for what we have at the end of our fingertips. Amen to that....and I'm an athiest!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 30, 2015)

CR888 said:


> Definatedave is oozing out cense in truckloads. I find it funny how much drama there is around the place over builders, their methods, their followers/fanclub cheerleaders and so on. I promise everyone who says 'I won't be coming back'.....WILL come back, and in suprisingly short order. Hell even the one that start threads saying 'goodbye I am leaving' come back fast. They can't help themselves, thay's ok l get that. But what I don't get is how how many act worse than misbehaving children and think its fine to do so. When AS is at its best is when people from all over come together, share ideas, help people who are in need and band together for the better of the community. I think we all get more out of this place than we give, we should occaisionally sit back not take things so serious and be thankfull for what we have at the end of our fingertips. Amen to that....and I'm an athiest!


Well fellows I agree with most of your statement except for the last part. Cant go that route but thats yalls business


----------



## CR888 (Dec 30, 2015)

l am ok with that, I like the fact we have choice and live free no matter what saw one runs, what chain they think is fastest and who they think rules the roost upstairs. l dislike people for being douches, not their faith.....that's their choice.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 19, 2016)

My hybrid came to life yesterday! Still waiting on a couple things though.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 19, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> My hybrid came to life yesterday! Still waiting on a couple things though.



clean machine! I like it!!  is there a thread about how you built it? nice pix!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 19, 2016)

Most is in the beginning of this thread but got buried in all the crap!


----------



## bikemike (Jan 19, 2016)

drf255 said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> Are you gonna use a POPUP piston or a squish band cut??? Oh no, I did it......
> 
> What kinda oil and ratio you gonna run? Oh no, I did it again!!!


Both and Lucas 100- 1 keep it clean


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 23, 2016)

Almost done!


----------



## bikemike (Jan 23, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> Almost done!


That looks like a police model stihl. Do not put a Ford badge on it. Looks good


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 24, 2016)

real nice! never seen a *black stihl* before. sharp

I notice u have some turned up edges on your label on 044's chain brake lever (engine side) I had some too on my 044. I carefully laid in some contact cement... using toothpick... on lable side up and black of handle or label. used xacto point to lightly upset black plastic to better ensure cement adheasion. just lightly here n there as needed. waited 20-25 mins or so, did it inside so at least room temperature, had let glue sit inside over nite to normalize... and then worked the lifted lable edges back into place. came out real nice. though you might find this technique to be of interest...


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 25, 2016)

Jeremy's 044 named "Christine" was black. That was a nice running 044.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 25, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Jeremy's 044 named "Christine" was black. That was a nice running 044.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 25, 2016)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



no doubt nice looking as well! great pix!  quite the bar, too! I would have to knickname that bar the: Robo Bar... reminds me of a robot! hmm, maybe would self cut all the firewood... lol...

_doubt it!_


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 25, 2016)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Hey Jeremy do you still have Christine? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 25, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> Almost done!



I love the black -- and have enjoyed following your progress on this saw. The "casting rib" lines in the plastic make me wonder if you are using some aftermarket plastics. I did purchase a set and was surprised that the quality was pretty good for the price. Does it run well also?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 25, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> Almost done!



Also love the metal badge on the recoil (maybe I am OCD ??) But I love it!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 25, 2016)

Adirondackstihl said:


>






That makes a 044 fanatic like me get up and dance!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 25, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> Hey Jeremy do you still have Christine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Kenis (DexterDay) has her now.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mine's all orange.


----------



## bikemike (Jan 25, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Mine's all orange.
> 
> View attachment 481272


Nu uhh I se white


----------



## glock37 (Jan 25, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Also love the metal badge on the recoil (maybe I am OCD ??) But I love it!



Thats ugly !!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 26, 2016)

glock37 said:


> Thats ugly !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on Mike -- share some love for diversity!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 26, 2016)

Im aload my opinion 

Its fugly !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 26, 2016)

glock37 said:


> Im aload my opinion
> 
> Its fugly !!
> 
> ...



Hater!


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 6, 2016)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I love the black -- and have enjoyed following your progress on this saw. The "casting rib" lines in the plastic make me wonder if you are using some aftermarket plastics. I did purchase a set and was surprised that the quality was pretty good for the price. Does it run well also?


Yes the plastics came from DDave and are Farmertech. They are very nice but do show the rib lines and the orange color had swirls that are not in oem ones. I just got a tank from Dave and will be dying that also except for the clear tank area. Thanks for the comments on my build. The saw just finished it's first tank and runs very well! I also like the metal tag on the recoil. Wish I could have found a nos metal tag for the top cover!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 6, 2016)

I've got a NOS metal tag.
But it's an 044C


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 6, 2016)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I've got a NOS metal tag.
> But it's an 044C


Darn! There's probably one out there somewhere!


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 6, 2016)

Interesting Avatar there Jeremy!!!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Feb 6, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Interesting Avatar there Jeremy!!!



Darin personally gave him that one...


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## PA Dan (Feb 6, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 484116
> 
> View attachment 484117


Looking good Clint! Is it getting stronger?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 6, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 484116
> 
> View attachment 484117



nice logging on a hillside pix! enjoyed it!!


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 6, 2016)

Adirondackstihl .... any chance you're gonna post the finished results of your hybrid build?


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Adirondackstihl .... any chance you're gonna post the finished results of your hybrid build?


Probably not on this site.


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Poser shot...



Dan, I haven't had any more time to run it since that day. I was impressed with the power, though... It will be interesting to see how it compares side by side to my 7900! 

I will let you know what I find out when I do...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 6, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Probably not on this site.



hmm, wondering where?... _just wondering...._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 6, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Poser shot...
> View attachment 484128
> 
> 
> ...



*awesome pix!* on the money resolution, color, depth of field, etc. and good layout, too!! ~ postcard perfect for all the family, friends and fellows here on the AS.

so natural it hardly looks posed!!  

postcard says it all and reads:

_*" Wish you were here!! ~ ....."*_

lol


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Feb 6, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Probably not on this site.


I'm not opposed to other websites, It's just that I barely have enough time to spend on this one. 
I'm not into begrudging and the whole bandwagon train thing either.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice lol

Jesse


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## glock37 (Feb 8, 2016)

Are you guys talking about the monkey ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 8, 2016)

glock37 said:


> Are you guys talking about the monkey ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



huh?


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 8, 2016)

glock37 said:


> Are you guys talking about the monkey ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got a couple monkeys loose in that jungle.....a gun toting monkey, a tree monkey, etc. Along with some bears, hippies, midgets, a whole slew of Randys, a Leprewookie, and a Genius.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Feb 8, 2016)

And don't forget the Brush Ape. And he's behaving. Mostly... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> We've met in person, and I didn't get the impression that you "have a potty mouth"?
> 
> Those are some nice pictures, though.
> 
> _G_ood _F_or _Y_ou


I didn't get the impression that you were a hippie...


----------



## Paragon Builder (Feb 8, 2016)

Where did all our posts go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

